# Post a selfie! (1 Viewer)



## Potty

I'm surprised this hasn't been done yet, so lets get a photo thread started!

I want to put a face to the names of all our lovely members, so post a selfie!


----------



## Dave Watson




----------



## Bishop

Dave, I honestly don't think we could have started with a better picture. 

Just... just perfect. You're a majestic man.


----------



## dither

I wouldn't know how.


----------



## Bishop

dither said:


> I wouldn't know how.



Step 1: Obtain a camera.
Step 2: Take picture of yourself in hopes that you could best Dave Watson above. (You wont. None of us will.)
Step 3: Upload picture to your computer.
Step 4: Log into WF.
Step 5: Go to this thread and scroll to the quick reply section.
Step 6: Click the image icon right between the red-X globe and the film icon.
Step 7: Switch to basic uploader.
Step 8: Click "browse" and find your picture.
Step 9: Click upload file.
Step 10: Click "post quick reply" once your image has appeared.
Step 11: Cry. Dave Watson is more beautiful.


----------



## Dave Watson

Awww Bishop, you say the nicest things. 

Come on folks, don't let me be the only one embarassing myself here!


----------



## dither

Don't know how to use a camera.
Don't know how to upload.
6 AND 7 I'm totally at a loss to comprehend as with 8AND 9.
11 i would probably do.

I'm sorry, this really is how i am.

Can't even watch the tv for same reasons, and it's no joke.


----------



## Bishop

Dave Watson said:


> Awww Bishop, you say the nicest things.
> 
> Come on folks, don't let me be the only one embarassing myself here!



I'll have to when I get home. At work, I have no access to pictures of my own beauty.


----------



## Sam

I notice that the one who started the thread hasn't pitched in. 

I have taken a grand total of zero selfies in my lifetime. In ten years' time, I will still have taken a grand total of zero selfies.


----------



## Potty

Doesn't have to be a selfie


----------



## Sam

Your thread title begs to disagree.


----------



## Potty

it just so happens that I actually have a picture of you, Sam. How much money will you give me to keep it off this thread?


----------



## Sam

Supervisor vs Super Admin. I wonder who will come out on top? 

Care to find out? :devilish:


----------



## Bishop

Sam said:


> I notice that the one who started the thread hasn't pitched in.
> 
> I have taken a grand total of zero selfies in my lifetime. In ten years' time, I will still have taken a grand total of zero selfies.



Oh, believe me, if I post a picture it will NOT be a selfie. I always go with this flow chart when I consider taking a selfie:

View attachment 5443


----------



## Lewdog

15 posts in this thread and only one picture.  At this rate this would have to be the longest thread on the entire forum just to get over a 100 selfies posted!  :mrgreen:


----------



## alanmt

Plenty of pictures of me around, but here's one with my shirt on. 2 second timer.


----------



## dale

my phone is down for the count or i'd take a silly one like dave now. this one is a few months old. i skinned my hair off with some
 clippers a few days ago, though......


----------



## Bishop

Alan, I want your globe!


----------



## Cran

Potty said:


> Doesn't have to be a selfie





Sam said:


> Your thread title begs to disagree.


Yes - the title is pretty explicit. 

Oh, and Sam, I also have a picture that claims to be of you ... 

I don't have any selfies; I do have some pics of me - well, obviously, my current avatar and profile pics - but only one more recent than than the avatar.


----------



## Pidgeon84

I'm a little hesitant to because I don't like people thinking of me... in a certain way. But I'm also totally vain and love putting my face all over the interwebs.

View attachment 5446


----------



## dale

Pidgeon84 said:


> I'm a little hesitant to because I don't like people thinking of me... in a certain way. But I'm also totally vain and love putting my face all over the interwebs.
> 
> View attachment 5446



reminds me of william katt in carrie.......


----------



## Skodt

Not a selfie but one of the more recent pictures of myself. Those aren't my glasses of course, but it was a fun picture non-the-less.


----------



## Apple Ice

I dolled myself up for this one:


----------



## Schrody

Come on, ppl!  Not my kitty


----------



## Kevin

Pidgeo, you look rather masculine. lol I get a kick out it when posters assume gender... I noticed you didn't correct them (in other threads) so I didn't either...


----------



## Pidgeon84

Apple Ice said:


> I dolled myself up for this one:



Dat tongue though



Schrody said:


> Come on, ppl!  Not my kitty
> 
> View attachment 5450



I get the impression that you're a cat person View attachment 5451


----------



## Pidgeon84

Kevin said:


> Pidgeo, you look rather masculine. lol I get a kick out it when posters assume gender... I noticed you didn't correct them (in other threads) so I didn't either...



lol that's why I was hesitant to post a pic. I didn't want people to think they were wrong in calling me a girl. I'm trans and have yet to really start the "process." You guys had it right to put it simply 

Sorry for the double post I didn't see kevin's post and I wanted to address it.


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> I get the impression that you're a cat person View attachment 5451



Yes, I like them, especially served with potato :mrgreen:


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> Yes, I like them, especially served with potato :mrgreen:



Mmmmmmmm cat casserole, my fav!


----------



## Ariel

Pidgeon--you have glorious hair.  I have extremely straight hair.  It only has waves if I let it air dry and those are where it hits my shoulders or pillow.  Actually, I chopped all my hair off not too long ago and dyed it dark.  It's awesome.

My avatar's a selfie.


----------



## Lewdog

Pidgeon84 said:


> lol that's why I was hesitant to post a pic. I didn't want people to think they were wrong in calling me a girl. I'm trans and have yet to really start the "process." You guys had it right to put it simply
> 
> Sorry for the double post I didn't see kevin's post and I wanted to address it.



That's definitely one of those foot in the mouth moments.  Poor Kevin.    So Pidgeon have you researched the costs?  Kevin wrote a poem awhile back where he was thinking about getting a boob job.  Kevin needs to know how many stucco cracked earthquake houses he'll have to fix to get some 34 C cups.


----------



## Pidgeon84

amsawtell said:


> Pidgeon--you have glorious hair.  I have extremely straight hair.  It only has waves if I let it air dry and those are where it hits my shoulders or pillow.  Actually, I chopped all my hair off not too long ago and dyed it dark.  It's awesome.



Ugh, it's so hard to manage though! If I let it air dry it curls up so tight, it's like a Jerry curl View attachment 5452 It looks great but I have to work so hard to get it that way! You might've had the right idea chopping it off! I mean I love it too much to do that but I've thought about it! lmao

@Lewdog really flogging expensive! lol My boobs are the last of my concerns. I'm just hoping whatever I get from hormones will be satisfactory


----------



## J Anfinson

View attachment 5453

Probably a year or two ago. Subtract a little more hair and it's me today. Kids make you go bald.


----------



## Lewdog

J Anfinson said:


> View attachment 5453
> 
> Probably a year or two ago. Subtract a little more hair and it's me today. Kids make you go bald.



I'll give you a B+ on the goatee.  It needs a little more length.  Yes, that's what she said.


----------



## Pidgeon84

J Anfinson said:


> View attachment 5453
> 
> Probably a year or two ago. Subtract a little more hair and it's me today. Kids make you go bald.



I'm with Lewdog. You could have a 5 star beard there with a little time.


----------



## Ariel

Pidgeon84 said:


> Ugh, it's so hard to manage though! If I let it air dry it curls up so tight, it's like a Jerry curl View attachment 5452 It looks great but I have to work so hard to get it that way! You might've had the right idea chopping it off! I mean I love it too much to do that but I've thought about it! lmao
> 
> @Lewdog really flogging expensive! lol My boobs are the last of my concerns. I'm just hoping whatever I get from hormones will be satisfactory



I'm sure you'll be gorgeous.  You've got great facial structure and, honestly, if your selfie had just been your face I would've thought "girl."  I'm just jealous of the curls because I've tried perms.  My hair straightened as the chemicals were washed out.


----------



## Grim Grady

I'm with you, Dave. I'm not as strapping as you, but I'll contribute.  This is my selfie face.


----------



## A_Jones

me with a goofy smile


me pretending to be sexy


----------



## J Anfinson

Lewdog said:


> I'll give you a B+ on the goatee.



To be honest, I'm actually just lazy and don't feel like shaving most of the time.


----------



## Pluralized

.


----------



## patskywriter

This is me.


----------



## tepelus

I hate the word selfie. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## tepelus

Oh, and I guess I'll contribute a picture of myself. A friend took it, though.


----------



## Pidgeon84

amsawtell said:


> I'm sure you'll be gorgeous.  You've got great facial structure and, honestly, if your selfie had just been your face I would've thought "girl."  I'm just jealous of the curls because I've tried perms.  My hair straightened as the chemicals were washed out.



Well thank you! And you say you're jealous now but curls are so high maintenance! lol



A_Jones said:


> me with a goofy smile
> View attachment 5456
> 
> me pretending to be sexy
> View attachment 5455



Damn girl! Ain't no pretending there! 



Pluralized said:


> A chance to be narcissistic? Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pidgeon - nice Lamb o' God t-shirt!



Thanks, I'm glad somebody caught it  Is that Colorado behind you because it's gorgeous.


----------



## stormageddon

Wow, didn't realize until now just how much avatars influence my mental image of people, namely Pluralized, Dale and Jones o.o Alright, since everyone else is doing it (apologies for the pyjamas and the odd expression):
View attachment 5459
I have lovingly erased my sister's face. And no, I'm not the furry creature on her lap.


----------



## Kevin

Ah... you're a ginger... and your sis is a ball of black yarn... very cute, her too.


----------



## dale

stormageddon said:


> Wow, didn't realize until now just how much avatars influence my mental image of people, namely Pluralized, Dale and Jones .



lol. you really thought i looked like a 4 year old girl?


----------



## stormageddon

dale said:


> lol. you really thought i looked like a 4 year old girl?


In my brain, I knew you couldn't, but in my heart...


----------



## Kevin

> you really thought i looked like a 4 year old girl?


 That avatar gives you an unfair advantage.


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> lol. you really thought i looked like a 4 year old girl?



Do you write with crayons?


----------



## dale

Kevin said:


> That avatar gives you an unfair advantage.



 ha ha. yeah. that's the face that can get away with ANYTHING. (and usually does, the little demonspawn)


----------



## Riptide

I'm not the one in the hat! She's my sister.

And here I am in color after a cross country meet last year.

I know, adorable right?


----------



## A_Jones

Nicehair stormy.  How did my image change you perseption of me?


----------



## Cran

Kevin said:


> That avatar gives you an unfair advantage.


Indeed; who could give a harsh crit to that face? Or, to A_Jones' avatar, for that matter.



Riptide said:


> I know, adorable right?


No argument from here.


----------



## bookmasta

Riptide, are you and your sister twins? You look very much alike.


----------



## dale

Cran said:


> Indeed; who could give a harsh crit to that face? Or, to A_Jones' avatar, for that matter.



lol. to be fair, i haven't put any writing up for critique since my avatar was me holding a pistol.


----------



## Cran

dale said:


> lol. to be fair, i haven't put any writing up for critique since my avatar was me holding a pistol.


Yeah; that can work, too.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja

Ok, I caved, here's my selfie... 



:albino:


----------



## stormageddon

A_Jones said:


> Nicehair stormy.  How did my image change you perseption of me?


You've morphed from a sweet little fairy princess into an intriguing young woman, certainly beautiful enough to retain the title of princess, but far too sexy to be a fairy. In short, you're more awesome than ever before~


----------



## Ariel

Well, we certainly do have some lovely members!  I'm pretty surprised by some of them.  Some of you look nothing like I imagined.


----------



## Riptide

bookmasta said:


> Riptide, are you and your sister twins? You look very much alike.


Yep! She got bangs though


----------



## Bishop

Who's this handsome devil?

View attachment 5463


----------



## Riptide

amsawtell said:


> Well, we certainly do have some lovely members!  I'm pretty surprised by some of them.  Some of you look nothing like I imagined.



Well thanks! I do look pretty damn good... haha just kidding just kidding!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bishop said:


> Who's this handsome devil?
> 
> View attachment 5463



Instruments make person 11x more sexually attractive. That is a scientific fact.


----------



## bookmasta

Riptide said:


> Yep! She got bangs though



Great. Now I'm jealous. I always wanted a twin, but all I have is a younger sister whose from a completely different universe (I'm convinced she's an alien).


----------



## Riptide

Bishop said:


> Who's this handsome devil?
> 
> View attachment 5463



The Bishop made me think of an old man...


----------



## dale

Riptide said:


> The Bishop made me think of an old man...



pfft. well, of course he's an old man. he's playing a flying v. ha ha


----------



## Riptide

bookmasta said:


> Great. Now I'm jealous. I always wanted a twin, but all I have is a younger sister whose from a completely different universe (I'm convinced she's an alien).



Ha and guess what... my mom's a twin! Fraternal but still


----------



## bookmasta

Riptide said:


> Ha and guess what... my mom's a twin! Fraternal but still



*sighs* Now I'm seriously hung up on the wanting a twin idea.


----------



## Pidgeon84

dale said:


> pfft. well, of course he's an old man. he's playing a flying v. ha ha



[video=youtube;6rXZs9FviFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rXZs9FviFQ[/video]

This is Bishop at 80.


----------



## Riptide

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> Ok, I caved, here's my selfie...
> 
> View attachment 5462
> 
> :albino:



I don't know... a little ... fluffy.


----------



## dale

Pidgeon84 said:


> This is Bishop at 80.



ha ha. i was just playin. my ex actually bought me 1 of these at age FORTY!!!!!!!!! i was like..."yeah. that was a cool bass when i was FIFTEEN!!!!!! could you please take it back to the pawnshop now?" no. i kept it for awhile. i just didn't let anyone see me play it.


----------



## Pidgeon84

dale said:


> ha ha. i was just playin. my ex actually bought me 1 of these at age FORTY!!!!!!!!! i was like..."yeah. that was a cool bass when i was FIFTEEN!!!!!! could you please take it back to the pawnshop now?" no. i kept it for awhile. i just didn't let anyone see me play it.
> 
> View attachment 5464



You got rid of that?! It looks like it was Hand crafted by Satan himself! View attachment 5465


----------



## dale

Pidgeon84 said:


> You took that back?! It looks like it was Hand crafted by Satan himself! View attachment 5465



lol. it is a cool looking bass, really. it's just so dated to the 80s metal hair band scene, i felt silly with it.


----------



## patskywriter

dale said:


> lol. it is a cool looking bass, really. it's just so dated to the 80s metal hair band scene, i felt silly with it.



You should-a kept it—you could have started a band called HUG.


----------



## dale

patskywriter said:


> You should-a kept it—you could have started a band called HUG.



lol. what's that stand for? "Hot Underachieving Glue-sniffers" or something?


----------



## patskywriter

dale said:


> lol. what's that stand for? "Hot Underachieving Glue-sniffers" or something?



You know the group KISS? HUG … get it?

Oh well, it was funny when I typed it. … :rapture:


----------



## Bishop

Riptide said:


> The Bishop made me think of an old man...



Well you were wrong 

I'm 25.


----------



## dale

patskywriter said:


> You know the group KISS? HUG … get it?
> 
> Oh well, it was funny when I typed it. … :rapture:


oh. you know gene simmons actually wanted to name KISS that 4 letter F word when they 1st formed the band? they decided to tone it down to KISS
for commercial music industry purposes. true story, supposedly.


----------



## patskywriter

dale said:


> oh. you know gene simmons actually wanted to name KISS that 4 letter F word when they 1st formed the band? they decided to tone it down to KISS
> for commercial music industry purposes. true story, supposedly.



Wow. Glad they changed it—after all, how would they have expected to have their name announced on the radio? LOL. Once while reading from my calendar of events during my weekly radio show, I chastised the author of a theatrical production for giving his play a name that I couldn't announce. Sometimes people are just, well, stupid. They try to be different and clever and end up shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja

Riptide said:


> I don't know... a little ... fluffy.



....isn't "fluffy" another word for "fat"? :sorrow: ig2:


Ok, I'll step out from behind my Ninja Bun protector and show you me. This is my one and only mirror selfie. There will _never_ _*ever* *e*_*ver *be another. 





I tried to find a decent selfie of me but I failed. Here's the best one - had to go back to last Christmas:


----------



## Cran

Pidgeon84 said:


> Instruments make person 11x more sexually attractive. That is a scientific fact.



Does that mean I should revive one of my profile pics from a long time ago, in a forum far far away...?


----------



## Schrody

Bishop said:


> Well you were wrong
> 
> I'm 25.



No sh**! Are you serious? 

Y'all all beautiful!

Pidge, your curls are cute!

A, you remind me of my school mate. 

Bishop, I'm surprised. As someone said, I thought you're older.


----------



## Potty

Well, I suppose I had better join in. This is the first time I will have revealed my face on this forum... enjoy! One selfie and one 'glamour' shot.


----------



## A_Jones

I think so to.  Everyone looks great!


----------



## Riptide

Potty said:


> Well, I suppose I had better join in. This is the first time I will have revealed my face on this forum... enjoy! One selfie and one 'glamour' shot.
> 
> View attachment 5472
> 
> View attachment 5470




And I would've sworn you were a girl


----------



## Potty

Riptide said:


> And I would've sworn you were a girl



There are many who would agree with that assessment.


----------



## Pluralized

Potty you're a beautiful specimen of a man.


----------



## popsprocket

Riptide said:


> And I would've sworn you were a girl



Looks like a bearded lady to me...


----------



## PiP

Potty, you look nothing like I expected! I thought you were much older


----------



## Potty

PiP said:


> I thought you were much older



So I guess the days of me bossing you around are over then?


----------



## Sam

Only on a forum can you say that you thought someone was much older than they actually are.


----------



## Schrody

Riptide said:


> And I would've sworn you were a girl



Me too! :icon_shaking2:


----------



## Bloggsworth

Working...


----------



## PiP

Potty said:


> So I guess the days of me bossing you around are over then?



Behind every great man there's a greater woman LOL 

Edit...


Sam said:


> Only on a forum can you say that you thought someone was much older than they actually are.


Oh dear... yes.  Potty knows me well enough to take it as a compliment... I hope.

Besides, looking at all these photos I feel positively ancient!


----------



## A_Jones

i have to admit some are much younger than i expected.  Some are older.  And some are much more attractive.


----------



## Potty

A_Jones said:


> And some are much more attractive.



Why thank you! I'm rightly assuming this was aimed in my direction *nods*


----------



## Bloggsworth

PiP said:


> Behind every great man there's a greater woman LOL
> 
> Besides, looking at all these photos I feel positively ancient!



Well - I was only 68 when I took that - Only, it wasn't called a Selfie then...


----------



## A_Jones

For the record Potty, I always thought you were a guy.


----------



## PiP

Bloggsworth said:


> Well - I was only 68 when I took that - Only, it wasn't called a Selfie then...


It's amazing how our language has changed, blogsworth. I often need to refer to the "Urban Dictionary"  Dare I say... I thought you were younger


----------



## Potty

A_Jones said:


> For the record Potty, I always thought you were a guy.




It's my musk. Unmistakeable.


----------



## A_Jones

Such a strong manly musk can be smelled over time and space.  haha


----------



## Arcopitcairn




----------



## Bloggsworth

Arcopitcairn said:


> View attachment 5475



Was the avatar taken before the operation?


----------



## A_Jones

Bloggsworth said:


> Well - I was only 68 when I took that - Only, it wasn't called a Selfie then...


Thats still not considered a selfie.   A Selfie is when a person takes a picture of themselves with a camera or a phone.  Usually their arms are extended or they are taking a picture of their reflection in the mirror.   I cheated and used my laptop.


----------



## popsprocket

Potty said:


> It's my musk. Unmistakeable.






Unmistakeable

eau de toilette

by Potty​


----------



## Bloggsworth

A_Jones said:


> Thats still not considered a selfie.   A Selfie is when a person takes a picture of themselves with a camera or a phone.  Usually their arms are extended or they are taking a picture of their reflection in the mirror.   I cheated and used my laptop.



I took it with my camera at my desk, so it is a selfie as far as I'm concerned - Given that English defines itself by usage, I just usaged selfie a different way - But - On the other hand, pedantry is allowable...


----------



## escorial

that's me today


----------



## J Anfinson

A_Jones said:


> And some are much more attractive.



I know, damn I'm good lookin.


----------



## Pandora

Peeky boo!


----------



## escorial

very mysterious pandora..an the frog peeking in at the bottom right..ha


----------



## Bloggsworth

escorial said:


> View attachment 5476that's me today



How long does it take to recharge you?


----------



## escorial

not long..Bloggsworth..ha


----------



## PiP

Bloggsworth said:


> How long does it take to recharge you?



You just reminded me my mobile also needs recharging


----------



## Kevin

My impressionistic 'selfie' :


----------



## Bishop

A_Jones said:


> And some are much more attractive.



Oh, yes. I know, I'm quite beautiful


----------



## PiP

If you can't fight wear a funny hat. Yeah okay, I'm very English and no the photo was not taken at Ascot  Sorry, not quite a "selfie" but will have to do.


----------



## PiP

Kevin said:


> My impressionistic 'selfie' :



Come on Kevin... you may feel like an old fossil but there's not need to be bashful.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pandora said:


> Peeky boo!



Do you get the feeling someone is watching you


----------



## dither

I love those red leaves, what are they?


----------



## Potty

It's an Acer.


----------



## Pluralized

dither said:


> I love those red leaves, what are they?



Those appear to be Bloodgood Japanese Maples. I've got a few in my yard just down the road from Pandy.


----------



## Pandora

dither said:


> I love those red leaves, what are they?


That is a Japanese Maple dither, I love them too.


----------



## kilroy214

View attachment 5484
Me at work. Don't know why it came out sideways.


----------



## Bishop

Killroy, you just look like the kinda guy I gotta hang out with!


----------



## Lewdog

Kilroy looks like a younger George Lucas!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lewdog said:


> Kilroy looks like a younger George Lucas!



True story.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Kilroy looks like a younger George Lucas!



Okay, since he's returned into the past, we can persuade him not to sell to Disney! :mrgreen:


----------



## stormageddon

Only with better hair.

Also, I'm a bit late saying this, but patskywriter, you have the kindest/nicest/somethingest smile I've ever seen.


----------



## J Anfinson

Lewdog said:


> Kilroy looks like a younger George Lucas!



He's got the Yoda avatar...I'll bet he is George Lucas using a younger picture. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Kevin

> Come on Kevin... you may feel like an old fossil but there's not need to be bashful.


You don't understand. That's really my face, and I'm a barnacle, not a fossil.


----------



## PiP

Kevin said:


> You don't understand. That's really my face, and I'm a barnacle, not a fossil.



Really? I need some new specs!  Hey, come on... be a sport and post your mugshot


----------



## Kevin

I plead ignorance... ignorance of the computer, and... I have no pictures on file... hhaha.  I certainly don't want to see myself and I find it hard to imagine anyone else would.


----------



## escorial

i'll second pip's request dude!


----------



## Lewdog

I have a picture of Kevin.  I'll take bids on it!


----------



## Ariel

J Anfinson said:


> He's got the Yoda avatar...I'll bet he is George Lucas using a younger picture. It's a conspiracy.


If he's George Lucas then why are we living in the dump we live in?

All joking aside, Fella's a great guy (handsome, too) and is a lot of fun.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> I have a picture of Kevin.  I'll take bids on it!



10.000 carrots!


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> 10.000 carrots!



Make it carats and we got a deal.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lewdog said:


> I have a picture of Kevin.  I'll take bids on it!



500!


----------



## Bloggsworth

Kevin said:


> My impressionistic 'selfie' :



The Great Barrier Ruff...


----------



## kilroy214

Lewdog said:


> Kilroy looks like a younger George Lucas!



It's the beard. Revel in its majesty!


----------



## Lewdog

kilroy214 said:


> It's the beard. Revel in its majesty!



Yeah George Lucas' hair flips the other direction!


----------



## Kevin

lewdog is Penny dreadful


----------



## Pluralized

Lewdog said:


> I have a picture of Kevin.  I'll take bids on it!



You will only have to pay me $55.42 --

How's that bid?


----------



## Lewdog

Hey I got bills to pay and things to buy.  In this economy a picture of Kevin has to be worth at least...$49.95.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lewdog said:


> Hey I got bills to pay and things to buy.  In this economy a picture of Kevin has to be worth at least...$49.95.



But wait, that's not all. When you purchase a picture of Kevin, you get tasteful nude absolutely free! All with three easy payments of $49.95


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Make it carats and we got a deal.



Nice avatar, Lew :mrgreen:



Lewdog said:


> Hey I got bills to pay and things to buy.  In this economy a picture of Kevin has to be worth at least...$49.95.



I'll give you three cookies and five apples.

- - - Updated - - -



Pidgeon84 said:


> But wait, that's not all. When you purchase a picture of Kevin, you get tasteful nude absolutely free! All with the easy payments of $49.95



Plus, you get a set of Shogun knives for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> But wait, that's not all. When you purchase a picture of Kevin, you get tasteful nude absolutely free! All with the easy payments of $49.95



And that's not all, you also get a set of Shogun knives for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bishop

But wait, there's more!

Get a naked Bishop for the price of a fifth of Johnnie Walker Black Label!


----------



## Kevin

mehmehmeh I'm-not-listening! mehmehmeh...


----------



## Plasticweld

At the race track two weekends ago. I am the old guy on the left, my best friend Joe and racing partner with the Christian Sport Bike Racing Team

I am old guy so this whole selfie thing is unknown and untried so why start now


----------



## Potty

Give me your clothes and your motorcycle! Mine's in the shop


----------



## Plasticweld

Potty what do you ride?  I race a Yamaha R6 and have a R1 for the street, my old man trip bike is a Triumph Tiger


----------



## Lewdog

Here is a picture from when I young and viral and had hair.  I'm the one in the tux.


----------



## Potty

Plasticweld said:


> Potty what do you ride?  I race a Yamaha R6 and have a R1 for the street, my old man trip bike is a Triumph Tiger



Yamaha 125 ybr *Nods sagely* can get almost 55mph out of it in the right conditions.


----------



## Apple Ice

This is the best thread ever. I feel I've seen you all naked (matter of time before that version becomes a thread). Although my thoughts of what you all looked like are completely shattered I still love it. You're all a lot better looking than I was expecting, I was anticipating a bunch of badly carved Halloween pumkins, think this complement is quickly turning in to an insult.  I am tempted to post one but as it stands I feel I have power over you all


----------



## stormageddon

There really are some rather attractive people on here; perhaps we should consider expanding this into a dating website? Food for thought.

But to be honest, I'm still surprised by how many members appear to be human...


----------



## Cran

stormageddon said:


> ...I'm still surprised by how many members appear to be human...


Well, we're kind of picky about that at the front door ...


----------



## Ariel

I have never really felt as though any avatar I choose truly represents me as "me."  I tend to feel pretty comfortable in my own skin and think that (my real name feels the same) represents me just fine.


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> I have never really felt as though any avatar I choose truly represents me as "me."  I tend to feel pretty comfortable in my own skin and think that (my real name feels the same) represents me just fine.



I feel good in my own skin too.  If I was in someone else's skin it would be just down right awkward.  :disillusionment:


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Here is a picture from when I young and viral and had hair.  I'm the one in the tux.



How old were you, 5-6?


----------



## Erik Fantasia

Dark
Alone
So lost
So lost
So lost

Drunk
Anguished by
The cost
The cost
The cost


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> How old were you, 5-6?



I'm tall enough to ride this ride.


----------



## Schrody

Bishop said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> Get a naked Bishop for the price of a fifth of Johnnie Walker Black Label!



You want us to go blind, don't you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> I'm tall enough to ride this ride.



Okay... tie your seat belt, keep your hands and legs in the cart, and have a nice ride! If you puke, you're cleaning it!


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> Okay... tie your seat belt, keep your hands and legs in the cart, and have a nice ride! If you puke, you're cleaning it!



Will I get wet on this ride?  :champagne:


----------



## Bloggsworth

Plasticweld said:


> Potty what do you ride?  I race a Yamaha R6 and have a R1 for the street, my old man trip bike is a Triumph Tiger



I had a Raleigh Chopper....


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Will I get wet on this ride?  :champagne:



Only if you spill something


----------



## Schrody

Damn you, Google! :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## A_Jones

Cracking up here!


----------



## tepelus

Schrody said:


> You want us to go blind, don't you? :mrgreen:



The Johnnie Walker is to keep that from happening.


----------



## Plasticweld

Potty said:


> Yamaha 125 ybr *Nods sagely* can get almost 55mph out of it in the right conditions.



If you ever get to the States I will put you on a bike that does 175 mph, that will make you smile... might be worth the trip just for that


----------



## Bishop

Schrody said:


> You want us to go blind, don't you? :mrgreen:



The majesty of it _is _overpowering.


----------



## Pidgeon84

My reaction upon returning to this thread:


----------



## Grizzly

SnapChat has made everyone I know addicted to taking selfies.


----------



## Riptide

Grizzly said:


> SnapChat has made everyone I know addicted to taking selfies.
> 
> View attachment 5492



This whole picture thing now has me second guessing my amazing intuition. I thought you were a guy... and older


----------



## Lewdog

I would have never in a million years thought someone with the name Grizzly would be a young Asian woman.  :rapture:


----------



## Grizzly

I'm younger than I look. Contrary to popular belief, I'm 18 and not 12. Surprise!


----------



## Lewdog

Grizzly said:


> I'm younger than I look. Contrary to popular belief, I'm 18 and not 12. Surprise!



Ok you can get by with a cuss word every now and then.


----------



## Riptide

Grizzly said:


> I'm younger than I look. Contrary to popular belief, I'm 18 and not 12. Surprise!


Ha, I get that all the time! But I'm 17, so basically still a child


----------



## Pidgeon84

Grizzly said:


> I'm younger than I look. Contrary to popular belief, I'm 18 and not 12. Surprise!



I believe you meant you're older than you look


----------



## Lewdog

Pidgeon84 said:


> I believe you meant you're older than you look



No, she is 18 months old, not 12 years old.  :hopelessness:


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lewdog said:


> No, she is 18 months old, not 12 years old.  :hopelessness:



Oh, so you are correct in saying she is at an age where it is sometimes appropriate to curse.


----------



## Lewdog

Pidgeon84 said:


> Oh, so you are correct in saying she is at an age where it is sometimes appropriate to curse.



Ok, maybe I got it wrong, but I bet her private message box is now full.


----------



## Kyle R

Lewdog said:


> Here is a picture from when I young and *viral* and had hair.


:highly_amused:

*vi·ral*

[vahy-r_uh_









l] 
*adjective
**
1. *of, pertaining to, or caused by a virus.


"Back in the old days, we didn't see no darned doctor! We just sweated it out!"


----------



## dvspec

It would be a fun game to post our impressions of the person based only on their screen name and avatar.


----------



## Pidgeon84

dvspec said:


> It would be a fun game to post our impressions of the person based only on their screen name and avatar.



dvspec is such a time traveling hippie. That is my first impression


----------



## Folcro

Long day. Dropped a bunch of money into my car. And just found out Patterson wrote a how-to. I don't look agitated, do I?


----------



## Pidgeon84

Folcro said:


> Long day. Dropped a bunch of money into my car. Can't figure out why my picture is doubling.



You can get rid of it by going to manage attachments in the advanced reply.


----------



## Folcro

Pidgeon84 said:


> You can get rid of it by going to manage attachments in the advanced reply.



Look who's awesome.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Folcro said:


> Look who's awesome.



I know, I know. You don't have to tell me.


----------



## Schrody

tepelus said:


> The Johnnie Walker is to keep that from happening.



Are you sure? I don't think it's strong enough. We'll maybe need a bleach. :mrgreen:



Bishop said:


> The majesty of it _is _overpowering.



The Force is strong in this one.



Pidgeon84 said:


> My reaction upon returning to this thread



George Takei :mrgreen:



Lewdog said:


> I would have never in a million years thought someone with the name Grizzly would be a young Asian woman.  :rapture:



Seconded.



Grizzly said:


> I'm younger than I look. Contrary to popular belief, I'm 18 and not 12. Surprise!



You look younger. When I was 18, people thought I was 14 :icon_shaking2: Do you still watch cartoons before bed?



Riptide said:


> Ha, I get that all the time! But I'm 17, so basically still a child



It's 7:30 p.m. cartoons for you


----------



## popsprocket

Here I am, freshly showered following an afternoon of MANLY activities like mowing and fixing cars and breaking bricks with my bare hands.


----------



## Gavrushka

Of course, this was taken just this morning... I just look good for 48. 

Taken in 2001 / 02, I think... I'd post a more recent one, but I'd prefer you all to remember me how I was... *snickers*


----------



## Elvenswordsman

In the spirit of narcissism, let's follow the notion...

*Bathroom Selfie :O*

*Bedroom Selfie *

*Mid-sex Selfie*

Guess which one I am!?

Nice to see the faces of you lot!


----------



## Ariel

Everyone's younger or older than I thought and sometimes a different gender (Riptide, Patsky, Grizzly .  . .).  Very lovely people nonetheless.


----------



## popsprocket

amsawtell said:


> Everyone's younger or older than I thought and sometimes a different gender (Riptide, Patsky, Grizzly .  . .).  Very lovely people nonetheless.



One of the perks (downfalls?) of the  internet!


----------



## tepelus

Oh hai, Elven. How you doin'? :friendly_wink:


----------



## Potty

tepelus said:


> Oh hai, Elven. How you doin'? :friendly_wink:



Probably much better now!


----------



## Lewdog

KyleColorado said:


> :highly_amused:
> 
> *vi·ral*
> 
> [vahy-r_uh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l]
> *adjective
> **
> 1. *of, pertaining to, or caused by a virus.
> 
> 
> "Back in the old days, we didn't see no darned doctor! We just sweated it out!"



[h=2]vi·ral[/h]  [vahy-r_uh_








l]  Show IPA
*adjective

3.becoming very popular by circulating quickly from person to person,

:moody:
*


----------



## Schrody

I see some hotties! :mrgreen:

Gav, I must admit I thought you're a woman in the beginning :stupid:


----------



## popsprocket

Alright, I read back through the thread and I've decided that I liked it better when you didn't all have faces. Now that you're all real people it's much harder to be mean!

I will now get in my DeLorean and stop Potty from making this thread. See you yesterday, kiddies (can I call you all that now that you've seen how old I really am?)


----------



## midnightpoet

This thread notwithstanding, I wonder if this "selfie" trend along with photos on facebook and videos on youtube is indicative of an insecure and narcissistic society? 
Do I smell a plot forming?   

If anyone wants to see what I look like (why, I've no idea) go to my profile page.  Why I'm not smiling, I've no idea.  Probably before I had my first cup of coffee.  I agree, though, this thread shows a interesting group of people.


----------



## Bishop

Elvenswordsman said:


> *Mid-sex Selfie*



Did you just use Guernica as your coitus selfie?! You win ALL the points.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> Alright, I read back through the thread and I've decided that I liked it better when you didn't all have faces. Now that you're all real people it's much harder to be mean!
> 
> I will now get in my DeLorean and stop Potty from making this thread. See you yesterday, kiddies (can I call you all that now that you've seen how old I really am?)



Face it, pops, _you_ belong to the kiddies table


----------



## popsprocket

Schrody said:


> Face it, pops, _you_ belong to the kiddies table



Hey now, don't take it out on me just because you look 16


----------



## SarahStrange

Okay, you've all convinced me. Here it is:


----------



## Potty

You the dude at the front?


----------



## Lewdog

I love Jennifer Lawrence's personality...I think she would be the coolest chick in the world to hang out with for a night.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lewdog said:


> I love Jennifer Lawrence's personality...I think she would be the coolest chick in the world to hang out with for a night.



I <3 her. I<3 her so much.


----------



## SarahStrange

> You the dude at the front?



I will never tell.


----------



## Bishop

Lewdog said:


> I love Jennifer Lawrence's personality...I think she would be the coolest chick in the world to hang out with for a night.



In the "I wish" version of my life, she plays a major character in the film version of my second book.


----------



## dither

Elvenswordsman said:


> In the spirit of narcissism, let's follow the notion...
> 
> *Bathroom Selfie :O*
> View attachment 5497
> *Bedroom Selfie *
> View attachment 5498
> *Mid-sex Selfie*
> View attachment 5499
> Guess which one I am!?
> 
> Nice to see the faces of you lot!



I DO like that bottom pic, I'd have that on my wall.


----------



## Lewdog

Bishop said:


> In the "I wish" version of my life, she plays a major character in the film version of my second book.



You write erotica?


----------



## Bishop

dither said:


> I DO like that bottom pic, I'd have that on my wall.



I DO have that on my wall. It's an awesome Picasso showing off the bombing of Guernica in the Spanish Civil War.



Lewdog said:


> You write erotica?



HAH! No. Her character is the Empress of a major intergalactic power. She's revered as a Goddess and worshiped by trillions.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> Hey now, don't take it out on me just because you look 16



Ah, but it's not important how old I look, what is important my young friend, is, how old am I really :mrgreen:


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> Ah, but it's not important how old I look, what is important my young friend, is, how old am I really :mrgreen:



No, it's not how old you are, it's how old the person you feel is.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> You write erotica?



Not in front of the children!

Edit: is it just me, or this smiley looks like he/she's just been raped?


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> No, it's not how old you are, it's how old the person you feel is.



This is my age



For those of you who failed math; I'm three.


----------



## SarahStrange

And now for the real one. That's LeeLou, btw. Gold star to whoever guesses what movie inspired her name.



- - - Updated - - -



> Edit: is it just me, or this smiley looks like he/she's just been raped?



It's just you.


----------



## Lewdog

SarahStrange said:


> And now for the real one. That's LeeLou, btw. Gold star to whoever guesses what movie inspired her name.
> View attachment 5502
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's just you.




I expected you to have more hair!


----------



## Schrody

Well, it most certainly isn't The Fifth Element.


----------



## SarahStrange

> I expected you to have more hair!



I'm a sphinx, so yeah. No hair. All the work entailed in taking care of it-- Brushing, straightening, conditioning? No thanks. My humans wash me pretty frequently though. Especially the one I'm sitting on. By all accounts she's a good human and an excellent seat. She's good at stroking and being warm. I've got her trained pretty well.


----------



## Lewdog

SarahStrange said:


> I'm a sphinx, so yeah. No hair. All the work entailed in taking care of it-- Brushing, straightening, conditioning? No thanks. My humans wash me pretty frequently though. Especially the one I'm sitting on. By all accounts she's a good human and an excellent seat. She's good at stroking and being warm. I've got her trained pretty well.



Hahahaha...I'm not going to say it...because I'm just a pervert.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Hahahaha...I'm not going to say it...because I'm just a pervert.



Then you're not pervert at all


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> Then you're not pervert at all



No I just don't want to get in trouble!


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> No I just don't want to get in trouble!



Why would you be in trouble? We just talked about how hairless was her cat. I prefer long haired more.


----------



## Potty

Meh, I prefer bald cats. Less to hoover up.


----------



## SarahStrange

> Hahahaha...I'm not going to say it...because I'm just a pervert.



*sighs heavily and rolls eyes*  [-X


----------



## Schrody

Potty said:


> Meh, I prefer bald cats. Less to hoover up.



They look like the offspring of Satan. Without hair.


----------



## Bishop

Gotta have some hair, otherwise it's a little creepy.


----------



## SarahStrange

I just think it's funny that on one hand, I've got yellow eyed Leelou who looks like a demon/mutant, and on the other Stormageddon who is a perfect little feline princess with fur the color of new snow and beautiful blue eyes. lulz all day long.


----------



## Lewdog

Hold on I thought Stormageddon has an account here.  I'm so confused!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> Not in front of the children!
> 
> Edit: is it just me, or this smiley looks like he/she's just been raped?



I saw that too. It's slightly disturbing.


----------



## SarahStrange

> Hold on I thought Stormageddon has an account here. I'm so confused!



I take it you don't watch Doctor Who? Stormageddon Dark Lord of All is a character on the show. Specifically, a baby. That wants to rule the world. Specifically. Lots of people use the name for usernames and whatnot.


----------



## Lewdog

SarahStrange said:


> I take it you don't watch Doctor Who? Stormageddon Dark Lord of All is a character on the show. Specifically, a baby. That wants to rule the world. Specifically. Lots of people use the name for usernames and whatnot.



Well he is going to have to beat Pinky and Brain to rule the world.  It won't be easy.


----------



## Potty

Are you thinking what I'm thinking? Narf!


----------



## Pidgeon84

SarahStrange said:


> I take it you don't watch Doctor Who? Stormageddon Dark Lord of All is a character on the show. Specifically, a baby. That wants to rule the world. Specifically. Lots of people use the name for usernames and whatnot.



[video=youtube;bWK61bkQ-ME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWK61bkQ-ME[/video]


----------



## PiP

You look nothing like I imagined, Folc


----------



## Gyarachu

If my forum modeling career doesn't pan out, at least I have writing to fall back on to pay my college debts, right?

Right guys?

Guys!?


----------



## Ariel

Schrody said:


> Then you're not pervert at all



Nah, he's a pervert--he's just a pervert that doesn't share.

Lew, it's _my_ turn with the binoculars!


----------



## Elvenswordsman

*The Selfie Poem*

*Sarah*, aren't you a sight to see 
Pretty as I thought you would be
I'd trade spots with that handsome cat,
...actually, at 200 lbs your shoulder might not enjoy that 

And poor *Bishop*, now that you know
My mid-sex erotica show
Will Guernica only appear
To your warm heart, only more dear?

And WF, to all of you here
You've all helped to assuage my fears
Old, creepy I'd thought most of you
Instead, a most wonderful view

There was no way I could foretell
*Gavrushka *looks like Colin Farrell
A grinnier face, darker hair
But lad you're lookin' mighty fair 
*
Potty*, you're not 50
You always seemed so motherly
Of all my instincts, joke's on me
*
Amsawtell*, I knew you from the start
Genuine girl with a caring heart
*
Grizzly* has the purest selfie
Quite pretty, for only eighteen
I'm an old man when next to you
You look young, I'm only 22*

Patskywriter* you'll laugh at me
I thought your name was said Pat-skay-ee
Something with a slight Russian taste
Now seems I have egg on my face
*
Tepelus *looks like Eva Green
But more of a fiery Qveene
Beauty adorns you, m'lady
Though I don't advise grave selfies

Come on *Sam*, give us a show
I'm looking for you and I'm ready to go
*
Alanmt *I'd always imagined
You as the cardigan wearing companion

*Dale* I'd never thought of you
As a hipster, wearing a tuque
I wear my cap for the weather around
We had snow yesterday, it's still on the ground
*
Rabbit* got hungry mid-selfie
Selfie-pro clearly, 4.3
A cute santa hat though, congrats
As a rabbit, though, chew toy - drats*

Dave *smiles like Giamatti
A funny character, from funny movies
*
Pidgeon *you appear dishevelled, unkempt
That shirt, my friend Mark, would surely tempt

*Skodt *inside... tuque... horny rimmed glasses
Flanel and goatee - I won't say it, but you know.

*Apple Ice*, that's one ugly mug
You look a rather silly pug
(Brilliant photo skills though) 

*Schrody*, that cat looks like they need an escape
From your death grip, or what you call a loving embrace

*J Anfinson*, thought you were a girl too
That beard though. Seriously. It's a thing.

*Grim Grady*, that hat is awful
Cannot believe that it's lawful
*
A_Jones, *love the intensity
Character - what you seem to be

*Pluarlized* you look like my cousin. Seriously. You look like my cousin. Chris?

*Stormageddon* you remind me
Of Sakura, out of anime

*Riptide* you're the child amongst
A group - selfie-illiterates

*Cran*, those glasses are right ou'th'pas'
But you look like you look that I thought you would look

*Bloggs* you look as I thought you would
Ink in hand, scribbles on the pad

*Arco*, as I want it to be
I declare the first - smoke selfie

*Esco*, you look like a marine man
But you're Brit, not American

*Panda*, nice tree, I see it's red
Suppose you're hiding from the Fed?

*Kevin*, you should post a photo
No rhyme until you do, alright?

*Pip* you have such a great hat though
Red hat S, or just for the show?

*Kilroy* you match your avatar
In every sense, allegar

*Plasticweld* looks like a giant
His clothing not so defiant
As some of the bikers I know
Though they're almost always for show

*Lew *-
I couldn't imagine a time
When lads thought it was fine
To formally dress
In a tie and a vest
And not show a genuine smile

*Folcro* looks a man of creation
An artist, leading his nation

*Pop* you look so young next to the
Image of your scruffy goatee

*Gyara* you know you're coming in late
I've been at this for too long. Looking good!

Sorry if your bit was lackluster
The effort is lacking, the rhymes hard to muster
My brain is as tired as my body is sore
I need as much energy as the characters in my lore

I hope you all know that your presence has been awesome, and I hope I get to see more of you lot in the future.


----------



## Terry D

This one's a few years old. I'm thinner and grayer now.


----------



## Lewdog

Elvanswordsman that's all I get?


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Lewdog said:


> Elvanswordsman that's all I get?



Give me a better idea of which tux you are and I'll add to it


----------



## Bloggsworth

Elvenswordsman said:


> *Sarah*, aren't you a sight to see
> Pretty as I thought you would be
> I'd trade spots with that handsome cat,
> ...actually, at 200 lbs your shoulder might not enjoy that
> 
> And poor *Bishop*, now that you know
> My mid-sex erotica show
> Will Guernica only appear
> To your warm heart, only more dear?
> 
> And WF, to all of you here
> You've all helped to assuage my fears
> Old, creepy I'd thought most of you
> Instead, a most wonderful view
> 
> There was no way I could foretell
> *Gavrushka *looks like Colin Farrell
> A grinnier face, darker hair
> But lad you're lookin' mighty fair
> *
> Potty*, you're not 50
> You always seemed so motherly
> Of all my instincts, joke's on me
> *
> Amsawtell*, I knew you from the start
> Genuine girl with a caring heart
> *
> Grizzly* has the purest selfie
> Quite pretty, for only eighteen
> I'm an old man when next to you
> You look young, I'm only 22*
> 
> Patskywriter* you'll laugh at me
> I thought your name was said Pat-skay-ee
> Something with a slight Russian taste
> Now seems I have egg on my face
> *
> Tepelus *looks like Eva Green
> But more of a fiery Qveene
> Beauty adorns you, m'lady
> Though I don't advise grave selfies
> Come on *Sam*, give us a show
> I'm looking for you and I'm ready to go
> *
> Alanmt *I'd always imagined
> You as the cardigan wearing companion
> 
> *Dale* I'd never thought of you
> As a hipster, wearing a tuque
> I wear my cap for the weather around
> We had snow yesterday, it's still on the ground
> *
> Rabbit* got hungry mid-selfie
> Selfie-pro clearly, 4.3
> A cute santa hat though, congrats
> As a rabbit, though, chew toy - drats*
> 
> Dave *smiles like Giamatti
> A funny character, from funny movies
> *
> Pidgeon *you appear dishevelled, unkempt
> That shirt, my friend Mark, would surely tempt
> 
> *Skodt *inside... tuque... horny rimmed glasses
> Flanel and goatee - I won't say it, but you know.
> 
> *Apple Ice*, that's one ugly mug
> You look a rather silly pug
> (Brilliant photo skills though)
> 
> *Schrody*, that cat looks like they need an escape
> From your death grip, or what you call a loving embrace
> 
> *J Anfinson*, thought you were a girl too
> That beard though. Seriously. It's a thing.
> 
> *Grim Grady*, that hat is awful
> Cannot believe that it's lawful
> *
> A_Jones, *love the intensity
> Character - what you seem to be
> 
> *Pluarlized* you look like my cousin. Seriously. You look like my cousin. Chris?
> 
> *Stormageddon* you remind me
> Of Sakura, out of anime
> 
> *Riptide* you're the child amongst
> A group - selfie-illiterates
> 
> *Cran*, those glasses are right ou'th'pas'
> But you look like you look that I thought you would look
> 
> *Bloggs* you look as I thought you would
> Ink in hand, scribbles on the pad
> 
> *Arco*, as I want it to be
> I declare the first - smoke selfie
> 
> *Esco*, you look like a marine man
> But you're Brit, not American
> 
> *Panda*, nice tree, I see it's red
> Suppose you're hiding from the Fed?
> 
> *Kevin*, you should post a photo
> No rhyme until you do, alright?
> 
> *Pip* you have such a great hat though
> Red hat S, or just for the show?
> 
> *Kilroy* you match your avatar
> In every sense, allegar
> 
> *Plasticweld* looks like a giant
> His clothing not so defiant
> As some of the bikers I know
> Though they're almost always for show
> 
> *Lew*... Thanks. Really helps.
> 
> *Folcro* looks a man of creation
> An artist, leading his nation
> 
> *Pop* you look so young next to the
> Image of your scruffy goatee
> 
> *Gyara* you know you're coming in late
> I've been at this for too long. Looking good!
> 
> Sorry if your bit was lackluster
> The effort is lacking, the rhymes hard to muster
> My brain is as tired as my body is sore
> I need as much energy as the characters in my lore
> 
> I hope you all know that your presence has been awesome, and I hope I get to see more of you lot in the future.




Bloggsworth’s a wee bit dismayed
that with his odd name you displayed
no random verbosity
still less grandiosity
so out of your poem he stayed...


----------



## Lewdog

Elvenswordsman said:


> Give me a better idea of which tux you are and I'll add to it



I am the one in the middle front.  The little boy isn't mine, but somehow I was deemed the baby sitter for the day.  I had to dress him and watch him.  He was the ring bearer.  Funny thing though, I didn't know I was going to have to do all that, so I was rushing to get myself dressed and dress him in time to do the pictures before the wedding, and I somehow put the wrong shoe on the wrong foot for him.  He went through the entire ceremony like that and waited until the very end to tell his grandma his feet hurt...and that's when she discovered my snafu.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Bloggsworth said:


> Bloggworth’s a wee bit dismayed
> that with his odd name you displayed
> no random verbosity
> still less grandiosity
> so out of your poem he stayed...



That was brilliant! You're not reading it like I'd hoped. You have a history of responding to my pieces, and the "sribbles on the pad" was intended to mean aged learning. Sorry, it's just that for you I have great appreciation and thought brevity could lend itself to my poem to you.

Bloggs is young in contrast to his thoughts
Always a word for a young writer he has
Age may show as he writes out his mind
But not nearer to his intellectual age

At a time when I was a fledgling writer
An old goose laid his wing over me
He whispered in my ear of encouraging things
And brought only true genuine heart

He knows not the strength his critiques do lend
To a writer suffering of self-doubt
A strong, old, genial man
Bloggs - a cornerstone to my growth.

Also, Lew, I'll repost it as an edit to the original.

I couldn't imagine a time
When lads thought it was fine
To formally dress
In a tie and a vest
And not show a genuine smile


----------



## Bloggsworth

I am honoured.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Bloggsworth said:


> I am honoured.



I doubt I'm the only one who feels the same way. You've had the most sincere approach to critique over the years you've been active, and it's been greatly appreciated, and noticed.


----------



## alanmt

hahaha!   Ummm, I was wearing that cardigan ironically.    Here's one of me and the most important amazing wonderful thing in my life:


----------



## Elvenswordsman

alanmt said:


> hahaha!   Ummm, I was wearing that cardigan ironically.    Here's one of me and the most important amazing wonderful thing in my life:
> 
> View attachment 5511



Your gaze in this photo! Hahah


----------



## Bishop

alanmt said:


> hahaha!   Ummm, I was wearing that cardigan ironically.    Here's one of me and the most important amazing wonderful thing in my life:
> 
> View attachment 5511



Is it the piece of paper the girl's holding?

OH! Wait, it's the girl! I get it now. :3


----------



## alanmt

lol@ elven. blue steel, right?


----------



## Pidgeon84

Gyarachu said:


> If my forum modeling career doesn't pan out, at least I have writing to fall back on to pay my college debts, right?
> 
> Right guys?
> 
> Guys!?



Have you ever thought about selling your soul and writing a young adult vampire novel? Bam! Debt paid!


----------



## Bishop

Pidgeon84 said:


> Have you ever thought about selling your soul and writing a young adult vampire novel? Bam! Debt paid!



No... Satan's too metal to enjoy buying souls for Vampire novels. That's like... REALLY evil stuff. Even Satan's like, "Nah, man. Crank up the Sabbath and forget about those sparkly vampires."


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bishop said:


> No... Satan's too metal to enjoy buying souls for Vampire novels. That's like... REALLY evil stuff. Even Satan's like, "Nah, man. Crank up the Sabbath and forget about those sparkly vampires."



Are you suggesting Edward Cullen isn't metal as hell?! Well, how very dare you sir! Everybody knows Satan is tots Team Edward.


----------



## Gyarachu

Pidgeon84 said:


> Have you ever thought about selling your soul and writing a young adult vampire novel? Bam! Debt paid!



It's a daily battle, my friend, a daily battle. I think I'd go werewolves, though.


----------



## Pluralized

SarahStrange said:


> View attachment 5502




Sarah - there's something severely wrong with your hamster.


----------



## Apple Ice

I would have smiled but I genuinely can't unless someone makes me. Apologies for the mullet, every female in my life is lobbying to have it removed.


----------



## Plasticweld

Apple you look just as I thought you would, serious expression and all.


----------



## Bishop

Apple Ice said:


> =Apologies for the mullet, every female in my life is lobbying to have it removed.



Yeah, every female in my life made me get rid of my hair when it was a 90s-style parted-down-the-middle kinda thing. I thought I looked like Brendan Fraser in The Mummy, but I was eventually nick-named "The Butt Cut."


----------



## Apple Ice

Plastic, I don't believe that for a second haha, no ones that good. Was surprised with what you looked like, wasn't expecting you to be so tall.

Bishop, that can't handle our creative minds and heads.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Gyarachu said:


> It's a daily battle, my friend, a daily battle.



Oh god, I feel that. I don't have that much but I didn't even use the degree. I mean, it was a great experience but I basically just have this 8,000 piece of paper sitting around now. I hate it.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> *vi·ral*
> 
> [vahy-r_uh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l]  Show IPA
> *adjective
> 
> 3.becoming very popular by circulating quickly from person to person,
> 
> :moody:*



I did not LOL at this, I don't know how it happened. 



Pidgeon84 said:


> I saw that too. It's slightly disturbing.



What has this Forum come to? 



SarahStrange said:


> I take it you don't watch Doctor Who? Stormageddon Dark Lord of All is a character on the show. Specifically, a baby. That wants to rule the world. Specifically. Lots of people use the name for usernames and whatnot.



David Tennant is the only Doctor for me.



amsawtell said:


> Nah, he's a pervert--he's just a pervert that doesn't share.
> 
> Lew, it's _my_ turn with the binoculars!



If you see a murder, call the police!



Apple Ice said:


> I would have smiled but I genuinely can't unless someone makes me. Apologies for the mullet, every female in my life is lobbying to have it removed.



OMG, Apple, you're so young.


----------



## Apple Ice

Ha I've come to accept those comments Schrody, I'm just hoping it will last when I'm middle aged. A 20 year old looking like a lanky 12 year old isn't the best thing in the world.


----------



## Pluralized

Shoot, Apple Ice - I thought you was forty. Probably a chiropractor or somethin'. 

Kidding of course, you look 12.


----------



## Lewdog

I really thought Apple Ice would be cooler.


----------



## Apple Ice

Lewdog, your pun is appreciated. If a mullet doesn't make me cool then I give up.

The best thing about this whole ordeal is that next time we're all disagreeing with each other about the importance of character description, we can just get really personal with each other and see who cries first. Would have to do crying selfies of course.


----------



## Folcro

PiP said:


> You look nothing like I imagined, Folc



...Folc finds himself stricken with a cautiously morbid curiosity.


----------



## Hunter56

What gender do you all think I am? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyarachu

Pidgeon84 said:


> Oh god, I feel that. I don't have that much but I didn't even use the degree. I mean, it was a great experience but I basically just have this 8,000 piece of paper sitting around now. I hate it.



Yeah, I doubt I'll end up using mine for it's specific purpose. I'll probably end up teaching English overseas or something until my debt's gone, then go do some kind of development-related work. Or maybe not. Who knows? I've never been the type to plan ahead.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Hunter56 said:


> What gender do you all think I am? :mrgreen:



Trick question. I happen to know for a fact you are glorbian of the schmeglegork system. So nice try.


----------



## Pluralized

> What gender do you all think I am? :mrgreen:



Hmm, Hunter56 - you're a seventeen year-old dude. Or, a fifty-eight year-old woman. Enlighten us!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Gyarachu said:


> Yeah, I doubt I'll end up using mine for it's specific purpose. I'll probably end up teaching English overseas or something until my debt's gone, then go do some kind of development-related work. Or maybe not. Who knows? I've never been the type to plan ahead.



Me neither, hence my being in the hole 8,000 dollars and in a line of work I rather dislike View attachment 5513


----------



## Lewdog

Pidgeon84 said:


> Me neither, hence my being in the hole 8,000 dollars and in a line of work I rather dislike View attachment 5513



Just $8,000?  You're just getting started!


----------



## Gyarachu

Pidgeon84 said:


> Trick question. I happen to know for a fact you are glorbian of schmeglegork system. So nice try.



Makes me think of 'Blargian Snagglebeast,' a reference I don't expect anyone here to get, but if you do, I will find a hat, put it on, and then take it off to you.

And yeah, lucky you with 8,000. I'll be about $60,000 in the hole when all's said and done. :applause: But debt sucks either way.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Gyarachu said:


> And yeah, lucky you with 8,000. I'll be about $60,000 in the hole when all's said and done. :applause: But debt sucks either way.



Damn that sucks. But if I'm lucky I'll rack up some more when I attempt to attend the University of Colorado. Wish me and my debt luck! lmao


----------



## popsprocket

Elvenswordsman said:


> *Pop* you look so young next to the
> Image of your scruffy goatee




... but... b-but! I don't have a goatee!

My facial hair is dark and grows like a weed. If you think I have a goatee then it's just a... 6 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Lewdog

popsprocket said:


> ... but... b-but! I don't have a goatee!
> 
> My facial hair is dark and grows like a weed. If you think I have a goatee then it's just a... 6 o'clock shadow.



In Australia that should be a 12 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Plasticweld

Apple Ice said:


> Plastic, I don't believe that for a second haha, no ones that good. .



You just remember I told you someday "_We're going to be famous_ "   :}


----------



## Cran

> *Cran*, those glasses are right ou'th'pas'
> But you look like you look that I thought you would look


I'm sure the original version rhymed. 

Yes; those specs are near antiques now. They were bought sight-unseen in the late 1980s, based on a prescription ten years older - I was in hospital at the time, getting my spine stabilised after the accident. I still wear them around the house because they are more comfortable than the two pairs I've picked up in the decades since.


----------



## Gyarachu

Cran said:


> I'm sure the original version rhymed.
> 
> Yes; those specs are near antiques now. They were bought sight-unseen in the late 1980s, based on a prescription ten years older - I was in hospital at the time, getting my spine stabilised after the accident. I still wear them around the house because they are more comfortable than the two pairs I've picked up in the decades since.



Would "they don't make 'em like they used to" be applicable to this situation, or shall I keep it stowed away for another time?


----------



## kilroy214

View attachment 5523

This is a pic of my lovely lady amsawtell in a local Barnes&Noble. I have a habit of wandering into the children's section and sculpting things out of kiddy legos that they were never meant to construct.


----------



## Bishop

Hand's on learning indeed!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

I just got this computer a few weeks ago and I haven't the foggiest idea how to run the webcam.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Winter Selfies



Oh, Canada!

Guess what I was for Halloween?


----------



## Potty

Elvenswordsman said:


> Guess what I was for Halloween?
> View attachment 5526



A post-it note?


----------



## Elvenswordsman

I'm thinking the 50-year old female version of you would have known.


----------



## Bloggsworth

T.S.Bowman said:


> I just got this computer a few weeks ago and I haven't the foggiest idea how to run the webcam.



A hacker is probably already using it, ask him for a print...

- - - Updated - - -



Hunter56 said:


> What gender do you all think I am? :mrgreen:



If you're not sure, try asking your doctor.


----------



## Schrody

Apple Ice said:


> Ha I've come to accept those comments Schrody, I'm just hoping it will last when I'm middle aged. A 20 year old looking like a lanky 12 year old isn't the best thing in the world.



Nah, you look like you're 16, tops.


----------



## Cran

Elvenswordsman said:


> Guess what I was for Halloween?


Drunk? Stoned? Arrested?

Oh, you mean the home-made costume? 
Well, it's way too neat to be a fridge door or a college dorm noticeboard; too square to be dragon scale armour; I'll have to think about it ... 

============

Back briefly to my choice of eyewear - 

More recent specs:




Most recent specs:



Every morning before coffee and tablets:


----------



## popsprocket

Elvenswordsman said:


> Guess what I was for Halloween?



Fifty Shades of [strike]Gay[/strike] Gray?


----------



## Kevin

50 shades! That has to be it. Good one, popsp. Da mit . It was so easy. Perfect.  So... did you hook up with any of your 'target-market' that night?


----------



## Grizzly

"50 shades of gay" was the title of my friend's college essay. It was about dealing with misconceptions about the BDSM and LGBTQIA+ community, and how he overcame them.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Bloggsworth said:


> A hacker is probably already using it, ask him for a print....



I guarantee if a hacker started using my webcam without my knowledge, he/she would immediately turn it back off and send an email in which they say they are going to sue me for damaging their retinas.


----------



## Pluralized

.


----------



## Lewdog

T.S.Bowman said:


> I guarantee if a hacker started using my webcam without my knowledge, he/she would immediately turn it back off and send an email in which they say they are going to sue me for damaging their retinas.



Maybe if you are watching Manny Parra or J.J. Hoover pitch at the time.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Yeah, Pops!

I went out in it Kevin, and the results were pretty funny. Girls don't make sense to me, especially at bars. They'll walk up and say "50 Shades, nice." and then just stand there, expectant.

Some were creepy, cougars recognizing it and telling me about their bdsm collections.

At any rate, I walked home drunk in the rain. Preferred option to the girls who offer themselves around 1:54 every night. Fun night though, I get pretty rowdy when I drink. I also become British, go figure.


----------



## Folcro

Elvenswordsman said:


> Some were creepy, cougars recognizing it and telling me about their bdsm collections.



Lucky it wasn't me. I would have shown you.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Lewdog said:


> Maybe if you are watching Manny Parra or J.J. Hoover pitch at the time.



The same could be said for half of the Detroit Tigers bullpen at this point. LOL

I'm actually a Tigers fa before a Reds fan. I just have a hard time finding Tigers gear in Northern Kentucky.


----------



## Kevin

"cougars...collections"? I never read it (shades) but I suppose it involves _whoo-tish! ahh...   

_which kind of scares me, because I can't help but think _wut-ching! arrggg! *clunk*_


----------



## Ariel

kilroy214 said:


> View attachment 5523
> 
> This is a pic of my lovely lady amsawtell in a local Barnes&Noble. I have a habit of wandering into the children's section and sculpting things out of kiddy legos that they were never meant to construct.



Those kids were lobbing Lego grenades at me! What else was I supposed to do but mow them down with a Lego machine gun?


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> Those kids were lobbing Lego grenades at me! What else was I supposed to do but mow them down with a Lego machine gun?



Pick up a book on pregnancy with some really gory photos and start pointing out to them where they came from.  :cookie:


----------



## kilroy214

amsawtell said:


> Those kids were lobbing Lego grenades at me! What else was I supposed to do but mow them down with a Lego machine gun?



It got pretty ugly. Like watching the Normandy Invasion, but with midgets.


----------



## Potty

kilroy214 said:


> It got pretty ugly. Like watching the Normandy Invasion, but with midgets.



I would watch that film.


----------



## Lewdog

kilroy214 said:


> It got pretty ugly. Like watching the Normandy Invasion, but with midgets.



When I start playing World of Warcraft again, I'm going to create a gnome warlock named Midchet.


----------



## Pidgeon84

amsawtell said:


> Those kids were lobbing Lego grenades at me! What else was I supposed to do but mow them down with a Lego machine gun?



The horrors of lego war...


----------



## Lewdog

I wonder what the defense budget is for Legoland.  :rapture:


----------



## LeeC

Just so you don't get the idea I'm an old fart   Sorry, I don't own one of those fancy mobil phones, and there are no photos of me recently. So I hope these 2007 snapshots will do (from when I could still get around). The third image is an illustration from the kind of writing I used to do. And just so you fantasy writers don't get the idea I have no imagination, the fourth image is of a carving I once did.


----------



## Gyarachu

LeeC, that dog is amazing! What mix is it? I am woefully uneducated on dog breeds, but I used to have a husky so that much is obvious to me.


----EDIT----


My glob I can't wait until I can get a dog again.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Gyarachu, 


It's a Malamute, bread originally for pulling freight sleds. I adopted him from a competition kennel when he was 5yo. When he was 3, he was a national champion with a pull of 3028 lbs. We also have a Golden Retriever (wife's dog), and both are fed a natural prey model diet.

And, as long as you gave me the opportunity, ;-) one of my few attempts at poetry involves him.

Every morning before first light I'm awakened by a giant of a dog. 
His immense face in mine, silently willing my eyes to open.
I focus on a wolflike Malamute's head larger than my own.
Then on a body seven hands at the shoulder, 
over six score pounds of muscle and bone.

Retired to my care from the competition circuit,
where in pulling over a ton and a half secured his champion status.
He hadn't the luxury of a family dog rearing, 
bred-in-the-bone a working dog.
Strong as an ox, with a gentle soul and a heart of gold.

He and I take life one day at a time, delighting in the natural world. 
Studiously avoiding mankind's avarice manifestations,
in the pursuit of true well-being. 
We're shooting for natural life cycles, 
allowing for a meteor strike or the like.

Each day counts so much more in experiencing life's goodness, 
and only time will tell how long we'll share life's journey. 
Apprehensive of others care for him,
I'm working hard at staying the course
till after the day his life path reaches its destination.

Seeing nature's magic mirror of goodness in his eyes, 
is my greatest joy, angst, and gift
for this magnificent life force
that so helps me each day
stay grounded in the natural world.


----------



## Gyarachu

LeeC said:


> Thanks Gyarachu,
> 
> 
> It's a Malamute, bread originally for pulling freight sleds. I adopted him from a competition kennel when he was 5yo. When he was 3, he was a national champion with a pull of 3028 lbs. We also have a Golden Retriever (wife's dog), and both are fed a natural prey model diet.



Gahhh! I don't think anyone knows how badly I want a dog right now. I am now watching dog videos. Great.

But a national champion? Wow! He is a ferocious looking animal.


----------



## LeeC

> Wow! He is a ferocious looking animal.



Added a bit above to clear that up.

Even when walking, when another dog rushed our way snarling, it always stopped short, retreating. He just sat by my side as if to say, "You sure you want to do this dude."

If there was any mean streak, it was in me. One time when some Brazilian workers were at the house making a template for a stone counter top, I let him in the kitchen to see who was there. One of the workers on his hands and knees, cutting the plastic template, looked up saying "Ave Maria." Another worker asked what I fed him, so I showed them the two freezers where I butchered and put up the last grass fed beef for the dogs. They were incredulous that all that meat, bone, and organ was for the dogs. Anyway, my little mean streak shown through when I told them I didn't feed him when I wasn't home. You should have seen the look on their faces, but shame, shame on me for acting like an ass.


----------



## Gyarachu

LeeC said:


> And, as long as you gave me the opportunity, ;-) one of my few attempts at poetry involves him.
> 
> Every morning before first light I'm awakened by a giant of a dog.
> His immense face in mine, silently willing my eyes to open.
> I focus on a wolflike Malamute's head larger than my own.
> Then on a body seven hands at the shoulder,
> over six score pounds of muscle and bone.
> 
> Retired to my care from the competition circuit,
> where in pulling over a ton and a half secured his champion status.
> He hadn't the luxury of a family dog rearing,
> bred-in-the-bone a working dog.
> Strong as an ox, with a gentle soul and a heart of gold.
> 
> He and I take life one day at a time, delighting in the natural world.
> Studiously avoiding mankind's avarice manifestations,
> in the pursuit of true well-being.
> We're shooting for natural life cycles,
> allowing for a meteor strike or the like.
> 
> Each day counts so much more in experiencing life's goodness,
> and only time will tell how long we'll share life's journey.
> Apprehensive of others care for him,
> I'm working hard at staying the course
> till after the day his life path reaches its destination.
> 
> Seeing nature's magic mirror of goodness in his eyes,
> is my greatest joy, angst, and gift
> for this magnificent life force
> that so helps me each day
> stay grounded in the natural world.



Lee that was beautiful! He's very lucky to have a human like you.


----------



## Pandora

So beautiful, Dog and poem, thank you LeeC


----------



## Bloggsworth

For a selfie thread, remarkably few pictures...


----------



## Potty

I have only just bought the bike when this picture was taken. First time I've ever ridden since doing my CBT. Didn't stall it once despite having a crowd of gongoozlers watching me drive it off the forecourt.


----------



## Gyarachu

Potty said:


> View attachment 5553
> 
> 
> I have only just bought the bike when this picture was taken. First time I've ever ridden since doing my CBT. Didn't stall it once despite having a crowd of gongoozlers watching me drive it off the forecourt.



I think the most amazing part of this is that you managed to take a handsless selfie from ten feet out while riding a motorcycle down the highway.


----------



## Potty

Got skillz.


----------



## Bishop

Gyarachu said:


> I think the most amazing part of this is that you managed to take a handsless selfie from ten feet out while riding a motorcycle down the highway.



Clearly he set the timer on the camera/phone and threw it into the air with expert timing and aim.


----------



## Cran

It was taken with a mini helmet cam via the wing mirror of the car in front - [Objects may be closer than they appear]


----------



## Gyarachu

Cran said:


> It was taken with a mini helmet cam via the wing mirror of the car in front - [Objects may be closer than they appear]



Well now you're just spouting nonsense, Cran.

I think our leader's gone senile everyone.


----------



## Cran

Gyarachu said:


> Well now you're just spouting nonsense, Cran.
> 
> I think our leader's gone senile everyone.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Pidgeon84

lol That's where things got out of hand? Really? View attachment 5554


----------



## Potty

Actually, the other half wanted photographic evidence of my mini mid life crisis (leagally not allowed to have a proper crisis till I get my licence.) so hopped out of the car at a set of trafic lights.


----------



## PiP

So Kevin, where's your selfie?


----------



## Kevin

I am not in this photo.


----------



## PiP

No Kevin, this will not do... goodness me. Have you got three heads? No? 'Man up' and share a photo... *please*


----------



## Kevin

Honestly(lol) I don't know how... there's no camera thingy and I don't have any photos of me on the computer. I'll get my teenager to help later today after I pick him up from school.






 Found one! That's me in  the white t-shirt... about two years ago. Wifey and a friend of ours are holding their cake.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me and Jr. camping, also two years ago


----------



## PiP

Kevin said:


> I'll get my teenager to help later today after I pick him up from school.



Okay...


----------



## kilroy214

Kev, you kind of look like the Fonz.


----------



## Apple Ice

Kev, you really do look like the Fonz. The actor popped in to my head and I was trying to think of him for ages until I read kilroy's comment. Ayyyeee


----------



## J Anfinson

Pretty camping area, Kev. I pictured you slightly younger and having a beard for some reason.


----------



## A_Jones

A couple more for you.   Here is one with me  and Mr. Jones

And here is one of me in cosplay.  Kudos if you know the show.


----------



## Lewdog

I expected Kevin Jr. to have bigger ears.


----------



## Kevin

That's one I never heard before. How do you guys know 'fonzee' ? That's like way before your time.

J- lower Sierras; place called 'Blackrock' near 'Kennedy Meadows'. Elevation 5000'. We wore mosquito nets at dusk every night. Don't know where they went the rest of the time, but at dusk you'd think you were in the woods of Wisconsin or the U.P.


----------



## A_Jones

Kevin said:


> That's one I never heard before. How do you guys know 'fonzee' ? That's like way before your time.


reruns man, reruns...


----------



## Kevin

> reruns man, reruns...


 You know he's the original 'jumped the shark'? Talk about milking a show. 
AJ- that is a really cute picture. Both of them are.


----------



## A_Jones

Henry Winkler is my moms favorite actor.


----------



## belthagor

A_Jones said:


> ..................
> 
> And here is one of me in cosplay.  Kudos if you know the show.
> *image*



What show, and by cosplay, does that mean you like anime?

the only reason I ask is I can't recommend many books, but I know lots of great anime....and you are looking for something to read


----------



## A_Jones

I do indeed.... and Im still waiting to see if anyone knows of it


----------



## belthagor

A_Jones said:


> I do indeed.... and Im still waiting to see if anyone knows of it



ever seen madoka magica? It has strong female protagonists, it's wonderful, and full of fantasy and adventure, and surprises


----------



## A_Jones

I have been told I shouldnt watch it due to very hard sad depressing parts.  I am one of those girls who feels way too much.


----------



## belthagor

A_Jones said:


> I have been told I shouldnt watch it due to very hard sad depressing parts.  I am one of those girls who feels way too much.



how about....

The familiar of Zero


----------



## kilroy214

Kevin said:


> That's one I never heard before. How do you guys know 'fonzee' ? That's like way before your time



Heyyyyyyyyy! C'mon Kev, don't be such a Potsie.


----------



## Ariel

"Nick at Nite"

Also, is that a triforce Mr. Jones is wearing?


----------



## shinyford

A_Jones said:


> And here is one of me in cosplay.  Kudos if you know the show.
> View attachment 5558


Is it _The News in Welsh_?


----------



## A_Jones

No the show is in fact R.W.B.Y. but thanks for guessing.  And yess that is indeed mr. Jones wearing a triforce.  Those were our engagment pictures.  He proposed to me the night before we went to see the Hyrule symphony orchestra!  My ring is shaped like navi.


----------



## Kevin

> Kev, don't be such a Potsie.


 Lol 





> Mom's fav... is Henry...


 have her post a selfie, cuz... Aiieeyyy! 


(i'm struggling here, to separate early fonze from early rocky balboa. are they related?)


----------



## Gyarachu

A_Jones said:


> No the show is in fact R.W.B.Y. but thanks for guessing.  And yess that is indeed mr. Jones wearing a triforce.  Those were our engagment pictures.  He proposed to me the night before we went to see the Hyrule symphony orchestra!  My ring is shaped like navi.



That... is... AWESOME!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Not sure if this will work. No really recent pics but I haven't changed much over the past few years. Maybe a few more wrinkles.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Kevin said:


> I am not in this photo.



Neither am I...


----------



## A_Jones

T.S.Bowman said:


> Not sure if this will work. No really recent pics but I haven't changed much over the past few years. Maybe a few more wrinkles.



Has anyone else noticed how bowman and the baby in his avatar look exactly alike?   Same facial expression and everything.  Nice one!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

A_Jones said:


> Has anyone else noticed how bowman and the baby in his avatar look exactly alike?   Same facial expression and everything.  Nice one!



When Gabriel was born my girlfriend told me that he and I look so much alike I couldn't have denied being his father even had I wanted to. LOL

She says my daughter looks exactly like me as well. I guess my handsomeness knows no gender limitations.


----------



## Bishop

T.S.Bowman said:


> Not sure if this will work. No really recent pics but I haven't changed much over the past few years. Maybe a few more wrinkles.





So. That baby's just a clone of you, isn't it? You perfected human cloning, didn't you? PUT THE BABY'S HAT ON AND PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

RWBY is an excellent series, although I'm more of a fan of Weiss Schnee (German


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Bishop said:


> So. That baby's just a clone of you, isn't it? You perfected human cloning, didn't you? PUT THE BABY'S HAT ON AND PROVE ME WRONG.



I can neither confirm nor deny the perfecting of human cloning.

We no longer have the hat due to my girlfriend throwing it out so that I would have plausible deniability.


----------



## Bishop

T.S.Bowman said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny the perfecting of human cloning.
> 
> We no longer have the hat due to my girlfriend throwing it out so that I would have plausible deniability.



Looks like your girlfriend is under arrest for crimes against fashion. That hat is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Mistique

I hope this works. Me and my man


----------



## Kevin

> Neither am I...


 Yes, the archivists have checked the records. As far as we can tell you're not in_ that_ photo.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Bishop said:


> Looks like your girlfriend is under arrest for crimes against fashion. That hat is FANTASTIC.



Oh I KNOW!!! We found it at a second hand store and I bought it instantly. It was the cutest thing. Especially when I put it on him. He had a matching jumper but he wasn't wearing it the day I took the pic.

Actually, I just asked her and she said we still have the hat around here somewhere.Unfortunately, my son has a HUGE head so he couldn't wear it even if we did find it.


----------



## Bishop

T.S.Bowman said:


> Actually, I just asked her and she said we still have the hat around here somewhere.Unfortunately, my son has a HUGE head so he couldn't wear it even if we did find it.



We'll drop the charges on your wife, but now I'm curious how your son's head got so big. He's psychic, isn't he?


----------



## Greimour

LeeC, gorgeous dog and amazing carving... reminded me of the Welsh Dragon (the one seen on their flag)

I can't be 100% certain based on the picture, but I'd likely be willing to pay money for that carving. Nice work ^_^

I will find a picture of me with my cousin's Malamute later (if I can) and post it up at some point.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Bishop said:


> We'll drop the charges on your wife, but now I'm curious how your son's head got so big. He's psychic, isn't he?



Well..my girlfriend says it's genetics since my entire family have large heads...but I'm gonna go with the psychic thing.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Holy crap!! I killed the selfie thread.

I seem to have that effect on threads like this. I'm beginning to think my visage scares people away.

But that can't be it. I'm too damn handsome for that. LOL


----------



## qwertyman

T.S.Bowman said:


> Holy crap!! I killed the selfie thread.
> 
> I seem to have that effect on threads like this. I'm beginning to think my visage scares people away.



Can we come out now? Has Bowman gone?


----------



## LeeC

Greimour said:


> LeeC, gorgeous dog and amazing carving... reminded me of the Welsh Dragon (the one seen on their flag)
> 
> I can't be 100% certain based on the picture, but I'd likely be willing to pay money for that carving. Nice work ^_^
> 
> I will find a picture of me with my cousin's Malamute later (if I can) and post it up at some point.



Sorry, your post slipped by me. I unplug the phone and internet for spells to get some writing done ;-)

I haven't dabbled in sculpture and marquetry since the turn of the century, but a sampling of pieces with placements is posted here. 

If you enjoy pictures of dogs, I thought you might like the following. We were on a walk with both dogs and I made the mistake of telling my wife it was an example of how women (her GR puppy) take control


----------



## Gyarachu

LeeC said:


> Sorry, your post slipped by me. I unplug the phone and internet for spells to get some writing done ;-)
> 
> I haven't dabbled in sculpture and marquetry since the turn of the century, but a sampling of pieces with placements is posted here.
> 
> If you enjoy pictures of dogs, I thought you might like the following. We were on a walk with both dogs and I made the mistake of telling my wife it was an example of how women (her GR puppy) take control
> 
> View attachment 5571



I think that may be more adorable than I can handle.


----------



## Ariel

I think we just got over our collective narcissism, Bowman.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

amsawtell said:


> I think we just got over our collective narcissism, Bowman.



You all may have gotten over yours...

I'm gonna go ahead and stick with mine for a while longer.


----------



## Ariel

I'd post more but for some reason the forum won't let me post any pictures.


----------



## Greimour

I couldn't find a picture of me with the Malamute, so I will post it separately...

For those wishing to shoot me for certain critiques I have made, take aim I will be in the second picture:





Kidding - that is me, before a night out at a 21st fancy dress birthday party a year or so ago.

[removed pic of me and brothers + sister]

And now me alone... I was on an insomnia high after 3 days awake and then my dad decided I had been cooped up too long so phoned me and told me to get out of my hidey-hole. Drinking ensued for a while and then someone took this picture of me.


----------



## belthagor

amsawtell said:


> I'd post more but for some reason the forum won't let me post any pictures.



try uploading on imgur

and post the link here


----------



## Greimour

amsawtell said:


> I'd post more but for some reason the forum won't let me post any pictures.



It did the same thing to me, so I changed method.
In the bottom  right corner in black it has "basic uploader" after clicking that I  could once again browse my documents the same was as I did in the past.
After choosing a document the "upload file(s)" option under [browse] worked...

Used to be I just clicked a little box [select files] at the bottom which is still there, but doesn't work for me anymore.


----------



## kilroy214

View attachment 5579
I'll load one for you, sweety!
My Lady and Little Monster having fun at the gem and mineral show.


----------



## stormageddon

Is that a t-rex or an albertosaurus?

And Greimour, I always thought you were the fella in your avatar, but you're even better looking than that o.o who's he then? Or are my eyes just wonky?


----------



## Greimour

Lol. My avatar is just a picture of a squire I stole from online.

I wasn't going to post a pic in this thread at all originally - considering that a pic of me is already on my profile page. 
Then again, my profile is wearing a hoodie...

As for Amsaw's dinosaur - I thought it was an Allosaurus ^_^


----------



## stormageddon

I see...and I must confess, I only know a handful of land dinosaurs. Far more fabulous is the plesiosaurus, though I am a fan of the brontosaurus. I've always wanted one to ride through the streets of London.


----------



## Cran

amsawtell said:


> I'd post more but for some reason the forum won't let me post any pictures.


The only reason I can find in the machinery is that the image file(s) exceed(s) the file size allowance for that file type - and it's as awkward as it sounds because each file type has its own file size allowance, even down to the different forms of JPEGs. Other than that, and the number of images per post limit, there are no restrictions in place.


----------



## PiP

> Originally Posted by *Kevin*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my teenager to help later today after I pick him up from school.



We're waiting, Kevin


----------



## J Anfinson

PiP said:


> We're waiting, Kevin



He already did, dear piglet.

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/146831-Post-a-selfie!/page22?p=1726723&viewfull=1#post1726723


----------



## Ariel

I only have my phone, Cran.  No matter how much I crop off I exceed the limit.  

It's ok except I can't show you guys the picture of my cat making crazy eyes.


----------



## kilroy214

I guess that is my cue.

View attachment 5587


----------



## TheYellowMustang

From last Friday. I'd locked myself in my apartment for days playing computer games (I get week-long addictions from time to time), so when I finally emerged pale and weak my friend took a picture to document the moment.


----------



## PiP

Kevin said:


> Honestly(lol) I don't know how... there's no camera thingy and I don't have any photos of me on the computer. I'll get my teenager to help later today after I pick him up from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found one! That's me in  the white t-shirt... about two years ago. Wifey and a friend of ours are holding their cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Jr. camping, also two years ago



Ah, I missed it! Thanks, Jake


----------



## Winston

All the gear, all the time.  Because computers crash too...


----------



## Pidgeon84

I lol'd at your dinosaur amsawtell! 

View attachment 5596

We went to Casa Bonita (of South Park fame) for St. Patty's day a couple years ago and I won a fairy wand ^_^


----------



## Gyarachu

Pidgeon84 said:


> I lol'd at your dinosaur amsawtell!
> 
> View attachment 5596
> 
> We went to Casa Bonita (of South Park fame) for St. Patty's day a couple years ago and I won a fairy wand ^_^


----------



## Pidgeon84

Gyarachu said:


> View attachment 5597



I know!


----------



## bookmasta

TheYellowMustang said:


> From last Friday. I'd locked myself in my apartment for days playing computer games (I get week-long addictions from time to time), so when I finally emerged pale and weak my friend took a picture to document the moment.




Yes, the struggle. I am very familiar with it.


----------



## bookmasta

And now, the moment of truth. My selfie:


----------



## Gyarachu

bookmasta said:


> And now, the moment of truth. My selfie:



Book, you just might be the most majestic kid I have ever seen.  (Get it? *Kid*??)

Seriously though. What hair products do you use? I just go straight up Aussie Men shampoo.


----------



## bookmasta

Gyarachu said:


> Book, you just might be the most majestic kid I have ever seen. View attachment 5600 (Get it? *Kid*??)
> 
> Seriously though. What hair products do you use? I just go straight up Aussie Men shampoo.



I prefer Leche Cabra Goat Milk Shampoo. Perfect for healthy hair and as a powerful moisturizer.


----------



## dale

oh my god. my daughter stole her mom's phone and took a selfie. 4 years old and already selfie-obsessed. that's scary.


----------



## Cran

Bloggsworth said:


> Working...


An excellent character study - and self portrait? - well done. 

And you can use a fountain pen with legible results! I only keep mine to intimidate intruders.


----------



## A_Jones

Cran said:


> An excellent character study - and self portrait? - well done.
> 
> And you can use a fountain pen with legible results! I only keep mine to intimidate intruders.




I LOVE my fountain pen.  I would write with it all the time if I could!!!


----------



## Pidgeon84

View attachment 5758
I was having a fabulousness competition with a friend. We were seeing who wore my scarf better.


----------



## W.Goepner

I wont post one. People who see me run away screaming.







Actually, go look at my profile that's me, pulling on my car's rear bumper. My niece is trying to help me get the car off the tailor. Sigh.... Those were the days.


----------



## Riptide

Who wants to see more adorable photos of my face? Everyone!

 See this action shot? OKay, so it's not a very good one, but do you see that dedication on my face? ANd who's behind me? No one! I'm first!

 My friend, sister and I trying on hats. I'm the middle one


----------



## Pidgeon84

Riptide;1738452I[ATTACH=CONFIG said:
			
		

> 5760[/ATTACH] My friend, sister and I trying on hats. I'm the middle one



Did someone say hats?
View attachment 5762
(This picture is so old lol)


----------



## W.Goepner

patskywriter said:


> Wow. Glad they changed it—after all, how would they have expected to have their name announced on the radio? LOL. Once while reading from my calendar of events during my weekly radio show, I chastised the author of a theatrical production for giving his play a name that I couldn't announce. Sometimes people are just, well, stupid. They try to be different and clever and end up shooting themselves in the foot.



I don't know FREE does not sound so bad to me... OH! Wait! THAT ! four letter 'F' word  'fewk'


----------



## squidtender

Took this yesterday for my girl, Tiamat. Sorry about the Barbra Streisand focus there . . . not sure what happened.


----------



## W.Goepner

Bloggsworth said:


> Working...


I am courious about your avatar. Is it an old formula Ford, or formula four? I think I know that car from the 'Reno region S.C.C.A.'


----------



## W.Goepner

LeeC said:


> Just so you don't get the idea I'm an old fart   Sorry, I don't own one of those fancy mobil phones, and there are no photos of me recently. So I hope these 2007 snapshots will do (from when I could still get around). The third image is an illustration from the kind of writing I used to do. And just so you fantasy writers don't get the idea I have no imagination, the fourth image is of a carving I once did.
> 
> View attachment 5548
> 
> View attachment 5549
> 
> View attachment 5550
> 
> View attachment 5551


Beautiful malamute there LeeC


----------



## Cran

*I only tend to wear hats when the job calls for it*



Pidgeon84 said:


> Did someone say hats?
> 
> (This picture is so old lol)


So is this one -

_We had to do this survey barefoot because steel-toed boots futz the GPR (Ground-penetrating radar) readings_


_On a summer field trip to the Flinders Ranges (South Oz) - Precambrian: Cryogenian glacial records and Ediacaran fossils _


_Returning to the scene of the crime in winter_


_Celebrating the fact that I was already (in)famous in Tasmania_


----------



## Elvenswordsman

My waterfall. Sorry, no hat.


----------



## Gargh

*The only selfie I've ever taken...*



About to head up Snowdon for a mid-winter stroll.


----------



## Cran

*More Hats*

The Hat is Back!


_Cleanin' up this here town - camp clean-up day
.
.


In over his head ...
.
.


Caught in the act I ... and
.
.
.
.

Caught in the act II -_

_You can Leave Your Hat On ...
Bush Shower - it doesn't show, 
but I was standing under a small waterfall/natural cold shower.
_


----------



## Pidgeon84

Cran said:


> _Caught in the act II -_
> View attachment 5774
> _You can Leave Your Hat On ...
> Bush Shower - it doesn't show,
> but I was standing under a small waterfall/natural cold shower.
> _



Hahaha! Nothing but the hat! I love it!


----------



## Cran

What didn't get caught on camera was that seconds later, a group of four bush walkers (hikers) appeared from behind the shadowed rock outcrop.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Oops!


----------



## Cran

_"It is a 10-gallon hat, and I'm not just pleased to see you." _


----------



## mov101

Here's mine: 







I think I might have the worst quality camera ever :icon_cheesygrin:...sorry for that


----------



## Gumby

Wow! You mean that 'down unner' the sun _and moons_ shine at the same time? 



_
Caught in the act II -_


----------



## thepancreas11

If you can believe it, that's me up there attached to that parachute.


----------



## popsprocket

thepancreas11 said:


> If you can believe it, that's me up there attached to that parachute.



Oh, hey, I can do that too!





This is what my friend and I did for his 16th birthday.

Gotta be honest though, sky diving isn't as exciting as I thought it'd be. Bungee jumping is a much better rush.


----------



## W.Goepner

Well their not selfies, But they are me when I was doing one of my favorite things.

After the car is unloaded you must set the wing.   Some times you get to relax 

You can't see me for the wing, I had just passes one of my teammates.  

Pleas don't make me laugh I am drinking.  
That's Propel by Gator aid.


----------



## Ariel

OMG, CRAN!  My eyes are burning.


----------



## Cran

amsawtell said:


> OMG, CRAN!  My eyes are burning.


I think that means you're staring too close to the screen - very bad for eyes, I'm told.


----------



## Ethan

*Ten years and many Pork pies apart apart (same Guitar) I got bigger it didn't*


​


----------



## J.T. Chris




----------



## bookmasta

popsprocket said:


>



I believe I can fly!


----------



## PiP

bookmasta said:


> I believe I can fly!



I need new specs...


----------



## Emz

Patrick selfie!


----------



## Emz

Selfie!


----------



## TylerMartin




----------



## Emz

> image.jpgSelfie!





Haha, that wasn't me guys, i just wanted to see what people would say... Im much uglier than that! Hahaha


----------



## popsprocket

PiP said:


> I need new specs...



Blame my mother... she was on the ground taking pictures and somehow she didn't take any photos of me closer to the ground until I was already landed.


----------



## W.Goepner

Whew! what a relief. I do not have the space to upload another pic. But it makes me feel good knowing that somewhere in the universe, My twin has everything I do not.


----------



## Emz

You guys know thats not actualy me right?


----------



## W.Goepner

Emz said:


> You guys know thats not actualy me right?



Ok so what do you really look like Emz hmm? 

BTW I like your avatar, Beautiful Spaniel, water Spaniel I believe?


----------



## Emz

Springer.... And im ugly


----------



## Pidgeon84

View attachment 5908
More of a photobomb than a selfie.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Admit it: Just out of shot is the pole your tongue is stuck to.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Damn!


----------



## Schrody

Emz said:


> Springer.... And im ugly



Nah, you're just "fishing" for compliments. Ah, youth  P.s. I'm sure you're not ugly, even if you think you are, you're still growing


----------



## Emz

Yep, got me again 





> Nah, you're just "fishing" for compliments.


----------



## Emz

Im actually not allowed to put my pic on the internet


----------



## Schrody

Makin' cakes


----------



## Schrody

Emz said:


> Im actually not allowed to put my pic on the internet



Well, considering you're under age you shouldn't. Trust me, I know you think you know it all, but Internet can be a dangerous place. You can never be sure who're you talkin' to. Never write your personal data to a stranger.


----------



## Emz

> I know you think you know it all,


You do? Wow, i didn't even know that!!

haha, thx for the advice


----------



## Schrody

Emz said:


> You do? Wow, i didn't even know that!!
> 
> haha, thx for the advice



I was a teen once


----------



## Emz

Yep, i figured that XD


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> Makin' cakes



Nay! Those are cupcakes ma'am!


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> Nay! Those are cupcakes ma'am!



You most certainly are right, kind Sir. It's called Russian hats.


----------



## W.Goepner

Schrody said:


> You most certainly are right, kind Sir. It's called Russian hats.


I want some, will you send me some? Wait! Just the recipe in a PM will do.


----------



## PiP

Cupcake selfie, like it!


----------



## Schrody

W.Goepner said:


> I want some, will you send me some? Wait! Just the recipe in a PM will do.



It's pretty simple.  

Biscuit:

- 4 eggs
- 200 g (7 oz.) of sugar
- 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of oil
- 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of hot water
- 250 g (8.8 oz.) of flour
- 1 baking powder (here one bag is about 12 g, so 0.42 oz.)
- 1 1/2 spoon of cocoa

Separate egg whites and yolks. Add sugar to the yolks and stir until frothy. Add oil and water. Mix flour with baking powder, add it to the yolks. Beat egg whites into snow, add it to the mixture. Divide it into two separate mixture, in one add cocoa. Or less complicated, just add cocoa without separating. Bake in a rectangular and thin cake pan, (you'll need two biscuits so your goal is to make it all at once) at 180 Celsius or 356 degrees for 10-15 minutes. When it's done, cut circles with molds or anything you have (I use small cup). 

Cream:

- 1 vanilla (or if you prefer chocolate) powder pudding
- 350 ml (1.4 of cup) of milk 
- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of sugar (I always put less sugar that it's in the recipe)
- 1 vanilla sugar
- 200 g (7 oz.) of butter
- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of coconut flour 

Mix pudding with sugar, vanilla sugar, and cook with milk. Let it cool, mix butter. 

Take one "circle", spread cream onto it, and cover with the other circle. Spread creme all over its sides, leaving top and bottom "creamless"  Roll into coconut flour, let it stick. When done, make a glaze/frosting.

Glaze:

- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of dark cooking chocolate
- 3 spoons of oil (glaze will be all shiny)

Melt chocolate, let it cool a little, spread on the top of the "hat". Voila!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> Biscuit:
> 
> - 4 eggs
> - 200 g (7 oz.) of sugar
> - 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of oil
> - 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of hot water
> - 250 g (8.8 oz.) of flour
> - 1 baking powder (here one bag is about 12 g, so 0.42 oz.)
> - 1 1/2 spoon of cocoa
> 
> Separate egg whites and yolks. Add sugar to the yolks and stir until frothy. Add oil and water. Mix flour with baking powder, add it to the yolks. Beat egg whites into snow, add it to the mixture. Divide it into two separate mixture, in one add cocoa. Or less complicated, just add cocoa without separating. Bake in a rectangular and thin cake pan, (you'll need two biscuits so your goal is to make it all at once) at 180 Celsius or 356 degrees for 10-15 minutes. When it's done, cut circles with molds or anything you have (I use small cup).
> 
> Cream:
> 
> - 1 vanilla (or if you prefer chocolate) powder pudding
> - 350 ml (1.4 of cup) of milk
> - 100 g (3.52 oz.) of sugar (I always put less sugar that it's in the recipe)
> - 1 vanilla sugar
> - 200 g (7 oz.) of butter
> - 100 g (3.52 oz.) of coconut flour
> 
> Mix pudding with sugar, vanilla sugar, and cook with milk. Let it cool, mix butter.
> 
> Take one "circle", spread cream onto it, and cover with the other circle. Spread creme all over its sides, leaving top and bottom "creamless"  Roll into coconut flour, let it stick. When done, make a glaze/frosting.
> 
> Glaze:
> 
> - 100 g (3.52 oz.) of dark cooking chocolate
> - 3 spoons of oil (glaze will be all shiny)
> 
> Melt chocolate, let it cool a little, spread on the top of the "hat". Voila!



Considering microwave isn't anywhere in there that is completely over my head.


----------



## Ariel

Pidg, (can I call you Pidg?) I love that hat.


----------



## Blade

Pidgeon84 said:


> Nay! Those are cupcakes ma'am!



I was thinking 'tarts' but i couldn't possibly cast a shadow on her enthusiasm.each:


----------



## Pidgeon84

amsawtell said:


> Pidg, (can I call you Pidg?) I love that hat.



I am offeneded by your request ma'am! How very dare you! 

That's actually what loads of people call me lol and thank you! 



Blade said:


> I was thinking 'tarts' but i couldn't possibly cast a shadow on her enthusiasm.each:



I am always down to rain on people's parades :devilish:


----------



## W.Goepner

Schrody said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> 
> - 1 vanilla sugar



I looked it up but I do not know what this is exactly, I know it is a combination of vanilla and sugar, how much? You state Quantity 1. There you can buy this Here I cannot. So I ask 1 what? I am safe with everything else. Does vanilla sugar come in a cube or packet or ??? here we use extracts, I have vanilla extract, the conversion I looked up tells how to go from extract to vanilla sugar it is a 4 to 1 ratio. 1 teaspoon of vanilla sugar is equal to .25 teaspoon extract. No clue what that comes out to ML or Gram. But I will not let that stop me from trying.


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> Considering microwave isn't anywhere in there that is completely over my head.



That's fine, I'm sometimes lazy too 



Blade said:


> I was thinking 'tarts' but i couldn't possibly cast a shadow on her enthusiasm.each:



Now, you just go ahead, and correct me when I'm wrong 



Pidgeon84 said:


> I am always down to rain on people's parades :devilish:



You and I would get a long just fine 



W.Goepner said:


> I looked it up but I do not know what this is exactly, I know it is a combination of vanilla and sugar, how much? You state Quantity 1. There you can buy this Here I cannot. So I ask 1 what? I am safe with everything else. Does vanilla sugar come in a cube or packet or ??? here we use extracts, I have vanilla extract, the conversion I looked up tells how to go from extract to vanilla sugar it is a 4 to 1 ratio. 1 teaspoon of vanilla sugar is equal to .25 teaspoon extract. No clue what that comes out to ML or Gram. But I will not let that stop me from trying.



Sorry. One bag (here) is about 10 g, so according to the Internet, 2 teaspoons or 0.35 oz. My advice is, don't put all sugar. If you can't find it, you don't have to put it, you won't feel it after all.


----------



## popsprocket

I think we need a baking thread. I would contribute to that.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> I think we need a baking thread. I would contribute to that.



Done.


----------



## popsprocket

Welcome to fairweather Queensland. 5PM in the middle of winter and it's warm enough that wearing a t-shirt and driving with the roof off barely raises goose-bumps.

This is my in-pain face. I look in pain because I was off* to dinner with the better half and her parents and her father spends a great deal of time just generally trying to pick fights with me.

*I am most definitely not posting this from my phone because I don't want to interact with the aforementioned father... definitely not. That'd be rude.


----------



## escorial

nice shades dude


----------



## Schrody

Pops, how old are you? You look soooo young :mrgreen:


----------



## popsprocket

Schrody said:


> Pops, how old are you? You look soooo young :mrgreen:



I just took a dip in the fountain of youth. Technically I'm 611 years old, but I try and get my face to hover around ~22 in looks


----------



## Ariel

This is is a much more recent photo of me, no make-up.  I've been doing pin-curls lately and this was the first day I did them.  Wanted to show my dad because I thought I looked like my grandma.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> I just took a dip in the fountain of youth. Technically I'm 611 years old, but I try and get my face to hover around ~22 in looks



You're still baby :mrgreen:


----------



## popsprocket

Schrody said:


> You're still baby :mrgreen:



Okay, grandma  Don't jealous of my youth.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> Okay, grandma  Don't jealous of my youth.



Yeah, yeah, you'll be in my skin in four years. When the backache starts, you know you're getting old :mrgreen:


----------



## Ariel

Shush, you.  You know you're getting old when you find grey _eyebrow_ hair.


----------



## bookmasta

Instead of selfie, I give you shelfie! There's a few more lying around here, but for the most part, those are all the books I've written so far.


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> Shush, you.  You know you're getting old when you find grey _eyebrow_ hair.



He he 



bookmasta said:


> Instead of selfie, I give you shelfie! There's a few more lying around here, but for the most part, those are all the books I've written so far



Show off! :mrgreen: Kidding, we're proud of you! How old are you? That's a lot of books


----------



## bookmasta

Schrody said:


> Show off! :mrgreen: Kidding, we're proud of you! How old are you? That's a lot of books




Nineteen.


----------



## InstituteMan

amsawtell said:


> Shush, you.  You know you're getting old when you find grey _eyebrow_ hair.



Amateur. You know you're getting old when you grow grey ear hair. I refuse to confirm or deny whether this has occurred to me.


----------



## midnightpoet

InstituteMan said:


> Amateur. You know you're getting old when you grow grey ear hair. I refuse to confirm or deny whether this has occurred to me.



I know what you mean.  I always hated ear hair.  It hurts to pluck it and I usually cut myself shaving it, but then i don't want to be the old man with hairy ears (or nose).  I'm sure that's more than you wanted to know about the subject.


----------



## Schrody

bookmasta said:


> Nineteen.



I think I'm gonna faint :mrgreen: Good for you, keep up the good work!


----------



## InstituteMan

midnightpoet said:


> I know what you mean.  I always hated ear hair.  It hurts to pluck it and I usually cut myself shaving it, but then i don't want to be the old man with hairy ears (or nose).  I'm sure that's more than you wanted to know about the subject.



I always heard that in men aging involves losing hair where you want to keep it while growing hair where you don't want to have it. I can confirm that a long genetic history of furry-headed men and women has at least kept my hair intact where I want to keep it. I will take the Fifth Amendment on all other hair related issues.


----------



## Fru

Bonsoir, tout le monde, como estáis?

I'm new here, but I'll post a shameless selfie I took the other day so you can put my beautiful face to my beautiful name when I get around to posting:







This pic sums up everything you need to know about me:

- I take selfies on the off-chance I'll "need" one down the road
- Said selfie will include a guitar so I can look all artistic and whatnot. 
- I wear woefully out of date football shirts (this was taken this week, looooong after Spain's ritual humiliation in the World Cup)


----------



## Schrody

Well, you were right; you do have a beautiful face  But in a manly way :mrgreen: 

And welcome to WF!


----------



## Cran

Schrody said:


> You're still baby :mrgreen:


You're all babies in my book. 

Ah youth! I had one, I think, but lost it somewhere along the way. 

Immaturity I managed to keep, and nobody is gonna take that from me!


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

This is me. Though it was from a little while ago and may be me once again but generally this is my look, sometimes scruffy, sometimes unscruffy....


----------



## TKent

Hmmm...this was actually a studio portrait so doesn't count as a selfie..I'm the girl with the red studded dog collar. This was our x-mas card one year...kinda weird.






And here's a selfie of me & my hubbie at a Falcon's game


----------



## Schrody

Cran said:


> You're all babies in my book.
> 
> Ah youth! I had one, I think, but lost it somewhere along the way.
> 
> Immaturity I managed to keep, and nobody is gonna take that from me!



I accidentally clicked "LOL" instead of "Like", so now you have both 



No Cat No Cradle said:


> This is me. Though it was from a little while ago and may be me once again but generally this is my look, sometimes scruffy, sometimes unscruffy....



I thought you're a priest! :shock: :mrgreen:



TKent said:


> Hmmm...this was actually a studio portrait so doesn't count as a selfie..I'm the girl with the red studded dog collar. This was our x-mas card one year...kinda weird.



Cool photo, it's something I would do  And I thought you're a male. #-o Sorry!


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

Schrody said:


> I thought you're a priest! :shock: :mrgreen:



Is it the avatar or the fact that I have a level 35 healing spell?



Schrody said:


> Cool photo, it's something I would do  And I thought you're a male. #-o Sorry!


Ummm, I kind of thought the same thing <_< >_> D'oh!


----------



## Schrody

No Cat No Cradle said:


> Is it the avatar or the fact that I have a level 35 healing spell?



Nah, just kidding  Like I'm a crayon XD



No Cat No Cradle said:


> Ummm, I kind of thought the same thing <_< >_> D'oh!



Whew! I'm not the only one!


----------



## TKent

LOL! no need to be sorry.  My family thinks I act like a guy so that doesn't surprise me   And good to know you are dangerous with photoshop as well...



> Cool photo, it's something I would do :grin: And I thought you're a male. #-o Sorry



- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know why the links to photos aren't working for me??  The messages says I need to contact an administrator.


----------



## Schrody

TK, I didn't mean I'm good with PhotoShop, I meant I would pay for it 

Try refreshing?


----------



## Cran

TKent said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does anyone know why the links to photos aren't working for me??  The messages says I need to contact an administrator.


Do you mean the images in your previous post? Or were you trying to add new images to this post? 

I can't see any settings that would prevent you, so the most likely causes are errors in the links, unsupported file types, or simple temporary traffic choke. For the last, the best play is to reload the page or log out and back in to force the system to reset its settings for you.


----------



## TKent

Way back in the beginning of this thread bishop and pigeon have attachments and when I click them it says invalid attachment specified.... When I click them

I tried refreshing but didn't fix it

I will try clearing my cache

I was dying to see the photo that prompted the William kate photo lol


----------



## TKent

Yeah I love weird!!


----------



## belthagor

After carefully looking at the all pictures I have seen here I would have to say Schrody is the prettiest of them all.

Also.... I like cupcakes.


----------



## Schrody

TKent said:


> Yeah I love weird!!



Weird is my middle name 



belthagor said:


> After carefully looking at the all pictures I have seen here I would have to say Schrody is the prettiest of them all.
> 
> Also.... I like cupcakes.



Liar, liar, pants on fire! layful: :mrgreen:


----------



## Abby

I don't usually do selfies but I took one the other day when I was slightly (very) inebriated, it's in my avatar. I would post it here but can't work out how!


----------



## Miles-Kirk

London National History Museum. Took a selfie of the giant, extinct sloth.


----------



## Schrody

Miles-Kirk said:


> London National History Museum. Took a selfie of the giant, extinct sloth.



I'll visit it in October.


----------



## Pluralized

View attachment 6392
My boy Elliott will be two in December. He's a monster!


----------



## Ariel

The greatest stress relief is listening to Miss snore while snuggled up against me.  Why do our monsters change us so?


----------



## CraniumInsanium

Howdy. A photo from 2 or so years ago. No beard or hair now.


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> My boy Elliott will be two in December. He's a monster!



I thought you're a weird tattooed lady! 

Just kidding, your son is a cutie pie! :cupcake:


----------



## Abby

Aw, Elliot is too cute!


----------



## popsprocket

My webcam is literally the second best camera I own, and the best camera I own was $900, so that's kind of saying something. You'd think they'd have phone cameras down pat by now, but nope.


----------



## Pidgeon84




----------



## Schrody

You're one cool dude, Pidge


----------



## MamaStrong

Me (the girl) and my Hubby  Taken 4 yrs ago.


----------



## Schrody

Mama, I thought you're much older! :shock:


----------



## MamaStrong

Schrody said:


> Mama, I thought you're much older! :shock:



32 this April


----------



## Schrody

MamaStrong said:


> 32 this April



Lookin' good  I don't know, your nick associated me of an older woman XD


----------



## MamaStrong

Schrody said:


> Lookin' good  I don't know, your nick associated me of an older woman XD



Thank you. I'd like to think the hell I've went through during my life resulted of me being wiser or older appearing.


----------



## Schrody

MamaStrong said:


> Thank you. I'd like to think the hell I've went through during my life resulted of me being wiser or older appearing.



Definitely wiser, because you don't look old


----------



## Pluralized

.


----------



## Potty

"I love you, Renée!"


"Love you more, Dad!"


----------



## Schrody

Hey Potts. Long time no see


----------



## Pea

TKent said:


> Hmmm...this was actually a studio portrait so doesn't count as a selfie..I'm the girl with the red studded dog collar. This was our x-mas card one year...kinda weird.



I am so glad I had a quick browse back through this thread. This is incredible!


----------



## Riptide

I've been trying to format this one great photo of me dangling from a tree by my legs, but it keeps coming out sideways, so I guess it'll never be seen... my accomplishment. 

I have to deal with this one, which is fine, me next to some 100+ year building. It's a high school that opened in... 1905, I think and closed 1953... or 7.


----------



## am_hammy

I would like to take a moment to share two pictures with all of you.

The first is when I went deep sea fishing with my friend and her dad for spring break of 2010 woop woop. He had a fishing boat and the time to spare so we went for it. Awesome experience. Even better because I found this and wore it the entire time. I felt like I could sell fish-sticks to anyone:



The second one was back in 2013 when I went to Disney World for the first time. Since I was down there with friends and it was right there, we also decided to go to Sea World (All controversy aside) and found this guy. I feel like I kinda photobombed him. But hey, it made for a memorable picture:


----------



## popsprocket

am_hammy said:


> View attachment 7645



Any relation to one Paddington Bear?


----------



## am_hammy

Not that I'm aware of. Might have to go on Ancestry.com for that one. 

Although we have taken a stroll down the lane on occasion. Pleasant fellow to chat with. I must admit, he influences my fashion sense.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Alright here's a good one. I've got a good friend who does one man, death metal, project thing. Often times he will encourage someone with little to no guitar experience up on stage to play a song. This is where I come in lol. 



I was told my solo sounded halfway like a real life solo lmao.


----------



## Plasticweld

Potty said:


> View attachment 7628
> "I love you, Renée!"
> 
> View attachment 7627
> "Love you more, Dad!"




Ok great picture of master and the dog... But more importantly, looks like you got a new bike? Nice step up from the Honda


----------



## Potty

Last one was a ybr too  except for the fact it burnt down, it was a really good bike so I decided to stick with the ybr. Only a little thing but does the speed limit which is all I need.


----------



## Mondestrunken

Sure, why not.


----------



## Pidgeon84

^Gorgeous.


----------



## KuroStrawberryX

I would participate buuuut I only have mobile access right now so its a no go for now


----------



## Plasticweld

Potty said:


> Last one was a ybr too  except for the fact it burnt down, it was a really good bike so I decided to stick with the ybr. Only a little thing but does the speed limit which is all I need.



Some day when you are a rich writer you need to come visit me an I will loan you one my bikes and will tear up the roads and break all of the speed limits and you will never say anything like that again.





On a public road, not obeying the speed limit.. me in the back, a good friend of mine leading


----------



## Potty

Wind up my nose making breathing properly a chore. Possibility of being mugged somewhere new. Yea man!

Hey, wouldn't it be cool if we got pulled over by a lady cop and she is all "licence and registration" and I can't keep my eyes off her and she notices and says "Got a problem, partner?" (cops actually say that there, right?) and I use my very best English accent reserved for polite company and say "My appologies, officer. Only, you're the prettiest woman I've ever seen." and she goes all wobbly in the knees so then I say "After you've arrested us or whatever it is you need to do, can I buy you a drink?" and she agrees and then we end up getting married but I start missing England and one day she comes home drunk and see's me feeling a bit down so decides to beat on me for being weak and I start crying because this isn't the first time and eventually I run away from our home and meet up with you guys again to finish the road trip. 

Best holiday ever.


----------



## Plasticweld

Well Potty I could take you off road riding in VT.  In the back woods far from civilization, we would get stopped by an angry farmer.  You covered in mud, when asked by the farmer what you were doing up in the these hills?  Respond in your polite British accent that you were just sight seeing.  He is of coarse smitten by your fine manner of speaking and rugged good looks. He then comments about what a pretty mouth you have, quietly asks if you know what a squealing pig sounds like. 

The two of you go off and get married, it does not go well.  You show back up at camp disheveled and disillusioned with this whole vacation idea of riding bikes in America.  

Just the other side of the coin :}


So what I want to know?  Is have you ever tried snowmobiling?


----------



## Potty

Have to admit, super bikes hold very little appeal for me. When I'm old enough, I'm going for some sort of hog so I can wear a half helmet and goggles and look the part.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Even as the gentleman I consider myself...It's too damn cold.  And I couldn't get my email to work with my phone so I had to just use my gmail account on safary...

By the time I finished, which is now, it's already dark. -sigh- xD

View attachment 7707


----------



## am_hammy

You look cozy! Nice jacket.

You look just like my friend Sam, Crowley. You could 100% be his twin


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I don't always have that Peeta Mellark expression, but when I do, it's much better. Muaha. 
I always think of Sam as an underrated name...Like you're a complete badass, but you're just named Sam, haha.
If he looks like me he's doing well for himself! Haha, I kid.


----------



## JamesR

This is probably redundant since my profile picture is already a selfie, but here are two selfies of my Mexican self from about a year ago when I was 17-18. I currently just turned 19 on February 18th.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It's a good picture, James


----------



## Blade

I have recently purchased a camera and am undergoing the torment of figuring out how it works. The look of concern in this pic reflects my current condition.:shock: I have also managed to get one of my shots up for an avatar. I am on a roll.:congratulatory:


----------



## Schrody

Blade said:


> I have recently purchased a camera and am undergoing the torment of figuring out how it works. The look of concern in this pic reflects my current condition.:shock: I have also managed to get one of my shots up for an avatar. I am on a roll.:congratulatory:



Santa, is that you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Schrody said:


> Santa, is that you? :mrgreen:



Hey be nice. I think he looks rather handsome :butterfly:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey be nice. I think he looks rather handsome :butterfly:



What? That should be a compliment, bringing joy and happiness to the people of the world  

If I offended you in any way Blade, I'm sorry. You know you're one of my favs


----------



## Blade

Schrody said:


> What? That should be a compliment, bringing joy and happiness to the people of the world
> 
> If I offended you in any way Blade, I'm sorry. You know you're one of my favs



No problem.:eagerness: I usually keep the beard trimmed down (shave the cheeks and neck in the summer) but if I let it grow out full that time of year I get curious stares from small children. :icon_compressno kidding)


----------



## Schrody

I bet


----------



## Sonata

The one time I tried taking a photograph of myself in the mirror my face appeared to be covered up by my camera, but this photograph of me was taken of me last October.

No good - it appeared and then I managed to crash Firefox.  I will try again.


----------



## JadedHeart

ME and my daughter making silly faces


----------



## BurntMason84

Tried to do a duck face shot for a cheap laugh, wife walked in wondering why I hadn't come to bed and saw me.  She walked away laughing, didn't even say anything.  Kind of the epiphany that we've been together _waaaaaay_ to long to not questions anything now.  Any who, here is the *regular* portrait of myself... I feel like Modonna, "Vogue"...

View attachment 7952


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Alright. Felt it was time for another, as if people my age don't take enough of these things! Haha. Here's how I'd normally have my hair and all. And how I normally look when I attempt to understand other human beings. Hmm. 

This is also my favorite forum green trench coat, and a tan plad underneath it...  I refuse to wear any collars that aren't POPPED UP! Elvis style. Haha. The shirt underneath is a dark brown and actually has a black crow on it. 


View attachment 7960


----------



## midnightpoet

Finally did a selfie.  I should win the ugly award.  Now, if I can just figure out how to turn the pict around.:icon_joker:


----------



## Loveabull

Really I do not photograph well at all...
Oh okay
Here goes...




Um, oh alright really...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Did this thread get resurrected? Yipee. 

View attachment 8689

Just noticed, I kinda stole Esco's style. Hahaha.


----------



## Pluralized

Quick, someone get Crowley a ham sammich! 
View attachment 8690


----------



## dale

me and my kid took one tonight....


----------



## Abby

Ooh hello everyone! Pluralized didn't you used to be a strange tattooed lady, or was that a dream? Or maybe someone else's avatar...


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> Quick, someone get Crowley a ham sammich!
> View attachment 8690



WARNING: CUTIE AHEAD!


----------



## Schrody

I didn't chose thug life, thug life chose me


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey where are you on the North Pole? :snowman:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey where are you on the North Pole? :snowman:



:-k


----------



## Loveabull

Ooooh yeah, get down with yo bad self!!!!\\/


----------



## Kevin

I was expecting Crowley more like this, but S.P. style... And Loveabull, is that you with your mom? She's cute. Ok, so are you.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Sadly, no one has invented robotic limb and sensory augmentations yet...

But when they announce that it's available to the public, I just might lose my right arm in a mysterious accident, and have already saved the required funds to pay for the limb replacement.  

But to stay on topic, ANOTHER! 

Royal camera bearer, approach my throne with thine equipment! *Clap clap* 

YES, I'm sitting at the exact same spot, just 24 hours later... hahaha. 

...And I'm quite comfortable and warm in my fur hoodie... Mmm. 

View attachment 8700

I didn't choose the thug life either.


----------



## Thaumiel




----------



## Riptide

I guess I can't be slacking. I'm the one in the black jacket. We took a trip to San Diego. It was sunny sky's all prior to that weekend then the temperature suddenly drops with a fifty percent of rain. We leave, shoots right back up to 80 degrees. It was still fun and we got into the water anyway. We basically had the whole beach to ourself that day.


----------



## Ariel

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> View attachment 8701


Cousin Itt, is that you?


----------



## Carlton




----------



## Bevo

Out in Italy climbing a big mountain.


----------



## Schrody

Loveabull said:


> Ooooh yeah, get down with yo bad self!!!!\\/



My every selfie is a bad selfie 



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Sadly, no one has invented robotic limb and sensory augmentations yet...











Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> View attachment 8700
> 
> I didn't choose the thug life either.



Macklemore, is that you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Sonata

The baby today - correction, yesterday.


----------



## walker

Mine is on my profile. It's from this year.

I took another selfie last night, but it turned out awful. I wanted to take it outside from the top of a mountain, but I was too hot and sweaty. I climb a mountain every afternoon just before sunset, and yesterday the high temp in Phoenix was 115 degrees.

Here's a picture of yesterday's late afternoon sun shining through the smoke drifting over Arizona from California wildfires. You can also see that somebody lit their backyard on fire.


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> I didn't chose thug life, thug life chose me
> 
> View attachment 8699



sup..!


[video]https://youtu.be/QVq7gOgzqi0[/video]


----------



## KLJo

I do verily believe this to be the only selfie I have ever taken.

2.5 years ago, 7 months pregnant. It was a dirty mirror competition that I _unclearly_ won.


----------



## lzbeth97

Not a Selfie but my favorite picture.  It's of me and my friend's newborn baby.


----------



## LeeC

Have yet to post an up to date picture because I didn't have any. Today though the wife took one I thought was passable.


I finally got outside today and I'm happy I did because it's such a beautiful day. The dog's all wet because she just got back from a swim in the river. 


Hope you all had a beautiful day


----------



## InstituteMan

Looking good, Lee!


----------



## dale

at the pool....


----------



## Ariel

Dale, as much as I disagree with you sometimes or you grate my nerves I can always forgive you because of your sheer unyielding devotion to your little girl.


----------



## dale

amsawtell said:


> Dale, as much as I disagree with you sometimes or you grate my nerves I can always forgive you because of your sheer unyielding devotion to your little girl.



thanks. she's my angel. the only thing "right" in the world in my eyes. god knows i don\t think i'm all that's "right" in the world.
but she is. and i like you too, even though we disagree on things. i'm thinking you have large breasts. so how could i not like you? ha ha


----------



## Abby

Aw Dale you are like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Macklemore, is that you? :mrgreen:



Funny you should mention it. 

I also do an EXCELLENT rendition of Thrift Shop. Recording is in the mail. Don't worry about how I got your address. 

I'd take another but I hate polo shirts and sadly I had to wear one. I refuse to leave any record that I did so at any point in my life. ;O

Also, I had seen a few more like that too. It's amazing. 

Edited: Sadly, no one has invented robotic limbs and sensory augmentations that can read minds and lift cars.


----------



## joshybo

It's late and I should be in bed.  Instead?  I'm casting suspicious glances at my selfie cam because I re-discovered this thread and I'm a vain creature.

It's basically my avatar only in color and more judgmental.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Edited: Sadly, no one has invented robotic limbs and sensory augmentations that can read minds and lift cars.



Now you're asking for the impossible (well, impossible _now_) :-s



joshybo said:


> It's late and I should be in bed.  Instead?  I'm casting suspicious glances at my selfie cam because I re-discovered this thread and I'm a vain creature.
> 
> It's basically my avatar only in color and more judgmental.
> 
> View attachment 8899



Have I turned off the stove? Did I locked the doors? Have the prisoners from my basement escaped?





You know I kid  Love your eyes, they're so hypnotizing....


... yes, I will see what's that noise in the basement....








:mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

If it's the monsters under your bed, say Hi for me :hi:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> If it's the monsters under your bed, say Hi for me :hi:



They say Hi too. 

In case you wondered how to fight lizard people, follow the instructions:


----------



## am_hammy

I'm mega outdated with my pictures but this was back in June when I took another trip to DC to visit my friend (courtesy of my instagram). We went to National Harbor and before going to dinner, we went on the massive Ferris wheel they have.... and I cried....because I don't like heights. I was fine half way through, but going to dinner made it better afterwards.

This is still old, because I've cut my hair since then. :glee:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hmm, I guess the roller coaster is out too then :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Terry D

I swore I'd never do this. This is me about 9 years and 40 pounds ago. I took this as a joke for an email, trying to appear all broody and intense. Instead I just look constipated.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

joshybo said:


> It's late and I should be in bed.  Instead?  I'm casting suspicious glances at my selfie cam because I re-discovered this thread and I'm a vain creature.
> 
> It's basically my avatar only in color and more judgmental.
> 
> View attachment 8899



Put on some glasses, and you can walk around saying 'Let's cook.'


----------



## Pluralized

Me and my girl Avery. She's 9 and likes to have her picture taken.
View attachment 8910


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Apparently I do a decent Yao Ming impression when I laugh really hard. So I reproduced the effect. xD 



View attachment 9149


View attachment 9150


----------



## Schrody

:such a tree hugger:


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> :such a tree hugger:
> 
> View attachment 9152



Lol I look at this and the scene from Superstar, where she's making out with the tree, immediately starts playing in my head :lol:



Lol me and a friend from work.


----------



## Schrody

Oh God, I just remembered that scene! XD

Thanks a lot! :lol:


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> Oh God, I just remembered that scene! XD
> 
> Thanks a lot! :lol:



Your welcome ^__^


----------



## escorial




----------



## Pidgeon84

escorial said:


> View attachment 9158



I feel there's something philosophical going on in this picture lmao


----------



## Schrody

Twoface?


----------



## midnightpoet

For some weird reason I thought of a mad doctor starting his evil experiments.  Why I thought that I don't know.  My mind is weird.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

He's mad I tell you.MADDD!!!!!!!!


----------



## escorial

two faces have i
the doctor told me
it's a mad world to


----------



## JustRob

*A Short History of the Selfie*

Some of you may think that the selfie is a modern phenomenon. Far from it.
Here are a selection of genuine photos from my personal archives.


1964 - Early days yet


1966 - Making progress

Still 1966 - Getting the idea now but still lacking something

1968 - Breakthrough! A public selfie even, taken in a cafeteria while out with a girlfriend.

Beyond that I would have had to put the camera on the end of a stick and look an even bigger idiot. No way.


----------



## escorial

JustRob said:


> Some of you may think that the selfie is a modern phenomenon. Far from it.
> Here are a selection of genuine photos from my personal archives.
> 
> View attachment 9164
> 1964 - Early days yet
> 
> View attachment 9165
> 1966 - Making progress
> View attachment 9166
> Still 1966 - Getting the idea now but still lacking something
> View attachment 9167
> 1968 - Breakthrough! A public selfie even, taken in a cafeteria while out with a girlfriend.
> 
> Beyond that I would have had to put the camera on the end of a stick and look an even bigger idiot. No way.




top notch..old bean..


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> top notch..old bean..



Well "old bean" is better than has been. If you're wondering about my hair it was deemed to be a protected area under the 1949 National Parks and Access to the Countryside Act and I had to get planning permission every time I got a haircut. Fortunately it went straight from being totally resistant to any comb to not needing one at all. There's a cold wind blows over the mountain-top nowadays though.


----------



## escorial

hair today gone tomorrow...we all end up as we started dude.....ha


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> hair today gone tomorrow...we all end up as we started dude.....ha



I doubt it but I'm not posting any of my baby pictures to make the point. All I'll say is that my two sisters, age ten and fourteen at my birth, were gutted. No, that's never coming back.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I don't know what's worse: how camp I look, or how freakishly large my hand appears to be. I'm also annoyed my mega-hand isn't proportionate to less prosperous appendages.


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> hair today gone tomorrow...we all end up as we started dude.....ha



You do know you were a female once? :lol: All fetuses are female until some pregnancy week 

Bruno, I didn't know you're so cute!  But yeah, that index finger is freakishly large :lol:


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> You do know you were a female once? :lol: All fetuses are female until some pregnancy week



Y?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Aw. Thanks, Schrody.

They say the camera adds ten pounds, but I wish it was inches. I'd be the talk of the town.


----------



## Schrody

I don't know why. Evolutionary thing, I guess. 

Men's Health article talks about this issue.


----------



## Schrody

Bruno Spatola said:


> Aw. Thanks, Schrody.
> 
> They say the camera adds ten pounds, but I wish it was inches. I'd be the talk of the town.



Nah, kissing a tall guy can hurt your neck :lol:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Nah, kissing a tall guy can hurt your neck :lol:



That's why we pick her up first.


----------



## Schrody

I practiced standing on the toes. When you're 5.4 (167 cm), and your guy is over 6.2 (190 cm+), it gets a tad uncomfortable :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Schrody said:


> I practiced standing on the toes. When you're 5.4 (167 cm), and your guy is over 6.2 (190 cm+), it gets a tad uncomfortable :lol:




Wear stilts :highly_amused:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Schrody said:


> I practiced standing on the toes. When you're 5.4 (167 cm), and your guy is over 6.2 (190 cm+), it gets a tad uncomfortable :lol:



Try standing on his.


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Wear stilts :highly_amused:



Nah, my "hubby" is only a few centimeters/inches taller than me, so I don't have to


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> I don't know why. Evolutionary thing, I guess.
> 
> Men's Health article talks about this issue.



But I asked Y, not why. That article states "your body already started developing by the time this decision was made" but in fact just the presence of the Y-chromosome makes it a 20,000 to 1 probability of being male and the specific genes present clinch it, so the decision was effectively "made" at conception, I would say. Given that the most basic organisms from which we evolved must have been capable of reproduction it is reasonable that males are in fact modified females but, if one were to be controversial, one could argue that having XX chromosomes females do not contain any sexual determinants whereas males do. Therefore it would be more correct to say that all foetuses start out as asexual and some develop into a specialised sexual form, i.e. males. There's definitely no mileage in this subject so I'm very happy to say delete as appropriate and vive la difference before something that I consider essential is threatened with deletion.

P.S. It has also occurred to me that discussing differences in gender on a thread entitled "Post a selfie" is just asking for trouble.


​


----------



## Kepharel




----------



## Schrody

LOL, I think it's just for a short period until the hormones kick in, deciding whether you're going to be male or female. Of course, they are asexual at first, it would be interesting to see an embryo with the sexual characteristic :lol: Nevertheless, I think it's not proven yet, just an attempt to explain why males have nipples :lol:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> LOL, I think it's just for a short period until the hormones kick in, deciding whether you're going to be male or female. Of course, they are asexual at first, it would be interesting to see an embryo with the sexual characteristic :lol: Nevertheless, I think it's not proven yet, just an attempt to explain why males have nipples :lol:



I think they're decorative. Two round bulges for chest muscles looks a little weird. ;P


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> Nevertheless, I think it's not proven yet, just an attempt to explain why males have nipples :lol:



It's obvious why. It's because men are far more willing to show theirs off than women. If this was "Post a selfie with nipples" it could prove a bit one-sided and hardly representative of humanity. I dread to think what I've started now. Please, no!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

JustRob said:


> It's obvious why. It's because men are far more willing to show theirs off than women. If this was "Post a selfie with nipples" it could prove a bit one-sided and hardly representative of humanity. I dread to think what I've started now. Please, no!



Exactly. I would be shirtless if I wasn't in McDonalds. 

We need some beach/pool selfies though! After all, it's summer.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I think they're decorative. Two round bulges for chest muscles looks a little weird. ;P



Yeah, it would look weird without 'em.



JustRob said:


> It's obvious why. It's because men are far more willing to show theirs off than women. If this was "Post a selfie with nipples" it could prove a bit one-sided and hardly representative of humanity. I dread to think what I've started now. Please, no!


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


>



Your icon has no associated substitute text, which is not compliant with the standards for equal access by the blind. However, in this case I think they are benefiting from that omission.


----------



## Schrody

We should have something like this for the blind


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Is that pre-crown Simon!?!? 

View attachment 9203

I didn't know he was blind... he manages so well.


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> We should have something like this for the blind



So those little bumps around nipples are braille? Lucky blind guys!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

JustRob said:


> So those little bumps around nipples are braille? Lucky blind guys!



But most of the time it just spells 'Hands off.'


----------



## Pluralized

Schrody said:


> We should have something like this for the blind



"Oh, Robin, ... you've lost your arms in battle!"

*gropes mannequin*

"Grown some nice boobs, though."


----------



## JustRob

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> But most of the time it just spells 'Hands off.'



Sorry but my thoughts on this are now way too far off topic.


----------



## Schrody

I'm a master of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't hold it against me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Good thing we're in the lounge, where topics can drift much more. 

But setting the good example as the best orange-steampunker there is, here is my beautiful morning face. 

View attachment 9204


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> I'm a master of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold it against me.



Your icon has no associated substitute text, which is not compliant ... No, already done that. 
You have displayed a non-functional button, which is not compliant with something or other ... probably.
I didn't try to hold it against you, just push it.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Good thing we're in the lounge, where topics can drift much more.
> 
> But setting the good example as the best orange-steampunker there is, here is my beautiful morning face.
> 
> View attachment 9204



You would be a lot cuter if you smiled, and didn't do those "I am not amused" faces with your eyebrows. I know that expression since I use it daily when confronted with... unintelligent people :mrgreen:

... any you look like young Ethan Hawk 



JustRob said:


> Your icon has no associated substitute text, which is not compliant ... No, already done that.
> You have displayed a non-functional button, which is not compliant with something or other ... probably.
> I didn't try to hold it against you, just push it.



But off topic is fun! 

I would post my summer pics, but they're on my phone and I'm lazy...


----------



## Pluralized

"Hey, Blinkin!"

"Did you say Abe Lincoln?"

I love that movie. We should start a thread of nothing but quips and one-liners. Wait, ... done.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> You would be a lot cuter if you smiled, and didn't do those "I am not amused" faces with your eyebrows. I know that expression since I use it daily when confronted with... unintelligent people :mrgreen:
> 
> ... any you look like young Ethan Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> But off topic is fun!
> 
> I would post my summer pics, but they're on my phone and I'm lazy...



I'm probably getting a beard at least once to see if I can rock it. ;P 

I smile alot in person, I promise. I turned on the camera and reacted like someone pointed a phone at me, don't know why. xD


----------



## Schrody

Jaws 22: Killer Instincts coming August 13th at your nearest theater.


----------



## JustRob

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Good thing we're in the lounge, where topics can drift much more.
> 
> But setting the good example as the best orange-steampunker there is, here is my beautiful morning face.



As you've set an example, here's mine.



Well, what do you expect when I'm using a laptop?


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> View attachment 9206



I don't see the point. Therefore I rest my case.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Gee, Rob, I've never seen a face covered by a sweater before :smiley_simmons:


----------



## JustRob

mrmustard615 said:


> Gee, Rob, I've never seen a face covered by a sweater before :smiley_simmons:



Believe me, it's the best way.

Anyway, aren't a writer's hands the most expressive part of him/her?

Okay then, here's the real thing.



Wow! That flash was powerful!


----------



## foolonamoon

Heya.


----------



## Pluralized

foolonamoon said:


> Heya.
> View attachment 9207


----------



## Angelicpersona

Since you requested beach selfies... It's actually my hubby doing the selfie, I just happened to sneak in the back lol. We went down to the beach after a friends wedding, where I promptly crashed and napped for 2 hours. Luckily the sun wasn't too bad. That and I seriously can't tan.


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> View attachment 9206[/QUOTE]


----------



## bluemidget

here goes... be nice


----------



## popsprocket

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I'm probably getting a beard at least once to see if I can rock it. ;P



I threw a tantrum about being hospitalised that resulted in not shaving and growing a hospital beard. This was on day 3. I wish I had a picture of day ~10 when I shaved it off. It was glorious. To be honest I don't think purple gowns are really my best look.

*Hospital Beard Selfie
*
​


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Ooh la la, pops.  That is definitely haute couture.

Funny enough, I've been growing a beard of my own.  It looks like [DIRTY WORDY], though.  Here I am all dressed up for a funeral:


----------



## popsprocket

I'm sensing that we should have a beard growing competition.


----------



## Schrody

No fair, I only have a mustache



Man, I look like a middle aged sex offender


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

popsprocket said:


> I'm sensing that we should have a beard growing competition.



Nah, I already know I'll lose.  It's taken several months just for me to get to this point, haha.


----------



## Lewdog

My beard has grown in full again and it is bugging the crap out of me.  Why is it that the people that want a beard can't grow one, yet someone like me who hates shaving grows a beard overnight.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Lewdog said:


> My beard has grown in full again and it is bugging the crap out of me.  Why is it that the people that want a beard can't grow one, yet someone like me who hates shaving grows a beard overnight.


Because life, Lewdog.  Because... life.


----------



## alanmt

Someone (foxee?  ) had to know you couldn't discuss male nipples on WF without me popping up out of my grave to post a selfie. It's a 6th sense. Also, microhoodie. Not super functional, at three times the cost of a normal one.


----------



## Angelicpersona

Haha, Pops, if that was my hubby, by day 3 he would have a full beard and by day 10 he'd look like he just came down out of the mountains lol.



JustRob said:


> So those little bumps around nipples are braille? Lucky blind guys!


Also, completely random trivia fact - those bumps are called Montgomery's tubercules (lovely name, eh?) and are used to lubricate and protect the areola while breastfeeding.

I've learned way too much about human reproduction in my time away from here v.v;


----------



## ShadowEyes

I got new glasses and a haircut. Also, I always get carded.


----------



## popsprocket

Angelicpersona said:


> Haha, Pops, if that was my hubby, by day 3 he would have a full beard and by day 10 he'd look like he just came down out of the mountains lol



My beard growing talents are only middling. On mum's side the men all have thick beards but on dad's side they're all a bunch of pansies who can only grow whispy bum fluff. I am the convergence of these warring bloodlines.

Man, that's like the worst werewolves vs vampires rip off ever. The good beards vs the bad beards FROM ANCIENT GRUDGE BREAK TO NEW MUTINY


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

popsprocket said:


> My beard growing talents are only middling. On mum's side the men all have thick beards but on dad's side they're all a bunch of pansies who can only grow whispy bum fluff.



I apparently come from a line of soft-faced Pollocks, my beard grows in wispy and my mustache isn't even visible in the right kind of light.  It's sad, but I figure if Chris Pratt can do it, so can I.


----------



## Angelicpersona

popsprocket said:


> My beard growing talents are only middling. On mum's side the men all have thick beards but on dad's side they're all a bunch of pansies who can only grow whispy bum fluff. I am the convergence of these warring bloodlines.
> 
> Man, that's like the worst werewolves vs vampires rip off ever. The good beards vs the bad beards FROM ANCIENT GRUDGE BREAK TO NEW MUTINY



Bahahahaha. The war of the beards! Could be sexual in nature too though XD



Don't worry Shadow, I get carded too. Don't know about you, but I'm going to be 30 in 2 years. I know it's different for a man, but it feels pretty darn good for a woman!
(also, my mind totally went to the dark side. I apologize for any double entendre postings for the rest of the night)


----------



## TKent

This is priceless!!  Love it Schrods! I think some of that pouch cream they've been talking about in the LM Coffee Bar might fix that problem 



Schrody said:


> No fair, I only have a mustache
> 
> View attachment 9227
> 
> Man, I look like a middle aged sex offender


----------



## TKent

Who in Aussieland decided that purple was a good shade for hospital gowns!



popsprocket said:


> I threw a tantrum about being hospitalised that resulted in not shaving and growing a hospital beard. This was on day 3. I wish I had a picture of day ~10 when I shaved it off. It was glorious. To be honest I don't think purple gowns are really my best look.
> 
> *Hospital Beard Selfie
> *
> View attachment 9226​


----------



## TKent

TJ's got some competition!



bluemidget said:


> here goes... be nice
> View attachment 9225


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Oldie but a goodie:  Reporter selfie.


----------



## Pluralized

I was googling "Pouch Cream," and, well, let's just say I'll spare you and instead give you this:

View attachment 9236


----------



## popsprocket

TKent said:


> Who in Aussieland decided that purple was a good shade for hospital gowns!



I think they did their best to pick a weird colour that would thoroughly impress upon the patients that hospital isn't a fashion show. But if it were a fashion show I definitely would have been winning with my purple gown + old boardshorts combo.


----------



## TJ1985

TKent said:


> TJ's got some competition!



Actually, it's a losing contest. His beard looks a dozen times thicker than mine. I'm not the best at anything anymore, lol.


----------



## AaronR316

Tired as hell, not feelin as great but positivity is a must!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

That's the overhanging entrance to the hotel who's wifi I use during the night. 

This is at 6:00 am before I left, still nice and dark and quiet.  

View attachment 9286


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> That's the overhanging entrance to the hotel who's wifi I use during the night.
> 
> This is at 6:00 am before I left, still nice and dark and quiet.
> 
> View attachment 9286



Looks like an album cover :thumbr:


----------



## joshybo

So I know this isn't a selfie, but this _is_ a picture of me getting a copy of _The Kindly Ones_ signed by Neil Gaiman, so there's that.

 ​


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> That's the overhanging entrance to the hotel who's wifi I use during the night.
> 
> This is at 6:00 am before I left, still nice and dark and quiet.
> 
> View attachment 9286



Cutie


----------



## Gumby

Hubby and I on the Ocean City Boardwalk in NJ.


----------



## am_hammy

Hey I know where that is =)

Looks super relaxing! Lookin gooood and I love your hair.


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Not a selfie (as I've never taken one and never plan to), but it's one of the most recent pictures I have of myself.


----------



## Riptide

Took this about a week ago. My sister and I always argue about who has the better smile andI'm pretty sure I do. I'm the one in the red.


----------



## Ariel

I'm seeing double, Riptide.  I don't think I could tell you two apart unless you raised your hand and told me who you were.


----------



## Lewdog

Funny I always imagined Riptide as a man's name.  :lol:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Because I was asked to:


----------



## Boofy

The meeeeeeeeeeeemes :3


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Cutie



 -Le gasp-

Didn't your mother teach you not to lie? ;}

Also Atlean, you look like a mad genius.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> -Le gasp-
> 
> Didn't your mother teach you not to lie? ;}
> 
> Also Atlean, you look like a mad genius.



I'm not lying, I really think you're cute. Even your Macklemore pic 

And no, I'm not hitting on you.


----------



## escorial

looks like the beginning of a james bond movie....are you bond or the villan..?

View attachment 9286[/QUOTE]


----------



## Schrody

Pssst! Spoilers!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

escorial said:


> looks like the beginning of a james bond movie....are you bond or the villan..?
> 
> View attachment 9286



See? This guy gets it. ;}


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

-Casts raise dead on thread- 

This is my 'glad to be conscious' smile, because I really shouldn't be.... very close to sleepy time. -yawn- ;0

View attachment 9345


----------



## Ariel

You look so young.  I'm starting to feel like an old lady.


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> You look so young.  I'm starting to feel like an old lady.



Oh, please. When you come to my age, you'll feel old as a rock :mrgreen:


----------



## Ariel

I thought I was older than you!


----------



## Schrody

You (probably) are :mrgreen:


----------



## Joe_Bassett

The only selfie I've ever taken.  I just noticed the whiteboard drawing of the day staring creepily from behind.


----------



## DaBlaRR

This is me in one of my acting head shots trying to look like a villain.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

DaBlaRR said:


> View attachment 9359
> 
> This is me in one of my acting head shots trying to look like a villain.



Whoa. Mission accomplished. 

'Let's go. I don't like the way that guy's looking at you.' xD


----------



## Joe_Bassett

DaBlaRR said:


> View attachment 9359
> 
> This is me in one of my acting head shots trying to look like a villain.




You look like some sort of bad guy in a cop show.


----------



## DaBlaRR

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Whoa. Mission accomplished.
> 
> 'Let's go. I don't like the way that guy's looking at you.' xD





GuitarHiro97 said:


> You look like some sort of bad guy in a cop show.



Haha... Well, I'm going to have to say thank you, cause if that's what you see, like Crowley said...mission accomplished.


----------



## Kepharel




----------



## Schrody

Aye, aye, Captain!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

View attachment 9404

When I get told I should shave or get a haircut, this is the look I give them. 

Yes, I will keep necroing this thread, because it's amazing. ;D 

At that, I have been awake for TOO LONG, so good night world.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Funny.  I just got a haircut.

More than one, actually.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> When I get told I should shave or get a haircut, this is the look I give them.
> 
> Yes, I will keep necroing this thread, because it's amazing. ;D
> 
> At that, I have been awake for TOO LONG, so good night world.



Have I told you you look like young Ethan Hawke?


----------



## escorial




----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Good to see you're adjusting well to headlessness, esc.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Have I told you you look like young Ethan Hawke?



Hold on... I'm ignorant when it comes to names... 

-Googles-

Hmmm. Not bad, I suppose. Not bad at aaaaall. Yes. Thank you. ;}


----------



## Riptide

So just hanging out in class, havin' a blast as you can tell.


----------



## Foxee

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> That's the overhanging entrance to the hotel who's wifi I use during the night.
> 
> This is at 6:00 am before I left, still nice and dark and quiet.
> 
> View attachment 9286


Love the theatricality of this one.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Hold on... I'm ignorant when it comes to names...
> 
> -Googles-
> 
> Hmmm. Not bad, I suppose. Not bad at aaaaall. Yes. Thank you. ;}



I guess it's not bad to be a famous actor double


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 9465

First selfie, ever...and overhead lights are evil.  Just saying.


----------



## am_hammy

Neat Darkkin! Cute shirt ^_^

Is that a midnight rider behind you? Mayhaps the headless horseman or Paul Revere? The picture caught my eye haha.


----------



## Darkkin

One of my silhouettes, an English hunting scene, one of four in the set that I found at a flea market.


----------



## am_hammy

Darkkin said:


> One of my silhouettes, an English hunting scene, one of four in the set that I found at a flea market.




Nothing like a good flea market find =)


----------



## TheWonderingNovice




----------



## am_hammy

Love your glasses novice ^_^


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

For [TEATIME]s and giggles, a closer-upper of my new avatar.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

That's handy! I've always wondered how many hairs there are in your beard ... now I can count them. 8)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

There are exactly three.  Three hairs.


----------



## Boofy

Three hairs, ah, ah ah.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Man, I was doing that voice in my head when I posted, too.


----------



## Boofy

Further proof that you are me with a beard.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

No kidding. XD


----------



## Kepharel




----------



## Boofy

Wait... Keph... you're Paul Whitehouse? Damn.


----------



## Dave Watson

Been getting headaches sitting in front of the computer all day. Got me some writing goggles to take the strain off the old peepers.

#nerd


----------



## Schrody

Aw, come on, you're a cutie!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Dave Watson said:


> Been getting headaches sitting in front of the computer all day. Got me some writing goggles to take the strain off the old peepers.
> 
> #nerd



Haven't you heard? Nerds are in this year. ;D

Also, I've been trying to do something similar with my hair FOR YEARS. To no avail. I would give anything to make it look a little windswept. Hahaha. 

But then I'd just look like a surfer... and I can't surf... 

View attachment 9560

This is me in the gameroom. Those epic space invaders behind me are sheets of metal on the wall. 

You can't see them, but there are arcade machines ALL OVER THE ROOM. My dad works on circuit boards and electronics, fixes them up and restores them. It's a fun room. 

I got a haircut too. Kept most of the length on top, but le sides are trimmed, no longer hanging over my ears. 

Also, brown. My favorite color. I feel confident in a brown shirt and tie. Muahaha.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Can't stand long hair, myself, but yours suits you.

I always tell the barber six on top, four on the sides, keep it off the ears.


----------



## bluemidget

I have two haircuts a year. My next one is this month some time   I've always had long hair.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Haven't you heard? Nerds are in this year. ;D



So young and so serious... -.-'


----------



## dither

I have just the one cut per year and that does me. I have electric clippers but i don't trust myself to make job of it.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I used to do my own, back in the day.






But one day, the clippers burned out and left me with half a head of hair.  Like, quite literally, one half of my head had hair on it and the other half didn't.  I ended up having to shave the rest of it off with my shaving razor.  It was not a pleasant experience.  People called me Uncle Fester for the longest time, but I didn't mind that--Uncle Fester is one of my favorite Addams Family characters.

Also, the Boofster requested that I share this one with you guys.  It's what happens when Dubs gets grumpy:






Oh, right, for all you troublemakers out there:  I still have the gear.  Don't make me moderate you. ;D


----------



## Schrody

dither said:


> I have just the one cut per year and that does me. I have electric clippers but i don't trust myself to make job of it.



The left hand doesn't trust the right one...


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

AtleanWordsmith said:


> I always tell the barber six on top, four on the sides, keep it off the ears.



Which is also the punchline to .. 'How many popes can you fit on a donkey.'


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Friend wants to build a bed frame out of pallets, so we're sanding 'em down.  Too bad the electric sander broke.


----------



## midnightpoet

Be careful, you can scrape knuckles doing that.


----------



## belthagor

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Friend wants to build a bed frame out of pallets, so we're sanding 'em down.  Too bad the electric sander broke.
> *image*



You're good at carpentry? That's cool, I wanted to build something out of wood, but I am not sure how practical it is...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

For the record, I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing.  I just know to sand with the grain instead of against it.


----------



## belthagor

AtleanWordsmith said:


> For the record, I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing.  I just know to sand with the grain instead of against it.



Ahh, alright.

It was a miniature thing anyway...

I should probably post on topic....


----------



## popsprocket

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Friend wants to build a bed frame out of pallets, so we're sanding 'em down.  Too bad the electric sander broke.



Pallet furniture is great, except for the fact that it's a million times easier and only marginally more expensive to just build out of 1x4" pine \\/


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Sick and tired of being sick and tired. 

At least le hair still does fine. 

Mostly just testing the cam on this little laptop. It's not terrible at least...

View attachment 9757


----------



## Schrody

Crow, why do you always look surprised on your pics? Maybe your picture is taken by an ambush :lol:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Crow, why do you always look surprised on your pics? Maybe your picture is taken by an ambush :lol:



...I think it's just my face. Maybe I widen my eyes without noticing? 

I was going to take another with my real surprised face. But apparently, I can't turn on the camera because account user control, AUC, turned itself off. To turn it back on requires a computer restart.

Screw you too, windows. Every version gets worse. Ain't nobody got time for that. ;D


----------



## Schrody

I just think you shouldn't frown so much, you'll get wrinkles XD


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> I just think you shouldn't frown so much, you'll get wrinkles XD



Only on my eyebrows though... It's a deep habit now. Whenever I think I always furrow the brow. People think I'm grumpy but I'm not! It's just my thinking face. And I'm thinking 24/7... Haha.

Edit: I do smile when I talk. TOO MUCH. Like the joker. ;D


----------



## TJ1985

Schrody said:


> I just think you shouldn't frown so much, you'll get wrinkles XD



I concur: 

 

It happens.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Only on my eyebrows though... It's a deep habit now. Whenever I think I always furrow the brow. People think I'm grumpy but I'm not! It's just my thinking face. And I'm thinking 24/7... Haha.
> 
> Edit: I do smile when I talk. TOO MUCH. Like the joker. ;D



I used to lift my left brow higher than the right one, and it drove people crazy (I usually did that when questioning their intelligence)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> I used to lift my left brow higher than the right one, and it drove people crazy (I usually did that when questioning their intelligence)



So THAT'S why you're always looking at me funny! I knew it! x)


----------



## Ariel

The best way to avoid wrinkles is to neither smile or frown.

I'm already developing a deep furrow between my brows.  I scrunch that up when I'm thinking or when I'm mad.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 9766
> 
> The best way to avoid wrinkles is to neither smile or frown.
> 
> I'm already developing a deep furrow between my brows.  I scrunch that up when I'm thinking or when I'm mad.



Ams, you remind me of my mother. 

I mean---IN A GOOD WAY, A GOOD WAY! xD 

Got that trustworthy feel, y'know? Like I could tell ya' anything. It's a good look to have. Comforting. :eagerness:

But I dunno, sometimes that's the last thing that someone wants to hear. :dread:


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 9766
> 
> The best way to avoid wrinkles is to neither smile or frown.
> 
> I'm already developing a deep furrow between my brows.  I scrunch that up when I'm thinking or when I'm mad.



Resting bitchy face is the best.


----------



## dither

TJ1985 said:


> I concur:
> 
> View attachment 9760
> 
> It happens.



Oh dear,
how sad.


----------



## dither

Schrody said:


> The left hand doesn't trust the right one...



Lol,
something like that.


----------



## dither

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Friend wants to build a bed frame out of pallets, so we're sanding 'em down.  Too bad the electric sander broke.



I love the thought of re-using.
Pallet-bed.
Pallet furniture.
Why not?


----------



## popsprocket

It looks like I'm bored but this is actually my happy face.


----------



## escorial

belthagor said:


> Ahh, alright.
> 
> It was a miniature thing anyway...
> 
> I should probably post on topic....



who is that woman in the background..there must be a story there


----------



## escorial

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Sick and tired of being sick and tired.
> 
> At least le hair still does fine.
> 
> Mostly just testing the cam on this little laptop. It's not terrible at least...
> 
> View attachment 9757




is this your bedroom


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

escorial said:


> is this your bedroom
> 
> View attachment 9798



I would need to become a contortionist to fit in that bed.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Here I am with Tyler Down.  He's actually the girlfriend of a former coworker of mine.  She (the former coworker) does his facial hair and make-up for him before the shows, and she's getting REALLY good at it.

Also, part of the show involved him smearing paint on my face, so... I have paint on my face.  Good times!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

*It's ok guys! I found my fox pelt, and my sword! *

View attachment 9884

...Someone save me...


----------



## InnerFlame00

This is me right after hennaing my hair. The color settles a few days after but until then I'm stuck with a color I like to call "blazing carrots"


----------



## Schrody

Me and Cookie


----------



## Gumby

That's a big cookie! Beautiful cat!


----------



## Schrody

Gumby said:


> That's a big cookie! Beautiful cat!



She weights 5 kilos (11 lbs), so she's a big (but not fat) girl indeed


----------



## Joe_Bassett

She looks like my Aikocat. She's a bit chubby but very loving, and very spoiled.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice




----------



## InnerFlame00

It's been a bit of a social experiment every time someone new comes to my work and is very surprised by my real age. No one can seem to get it right lol. Anyone here want to give it a shot? Maybe it's different in person as opposed to in a picture


----------



## Harper J. Cole

To me you look 27 years, 57 days and 12 seconds old. :idea:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

InnerFlame00 said:


> It's been a bit of a social experiment every time someone new comes to my work and is very surprised by my real age. No one can seem to get it right lol. Anyone here want to give it a shot? Maybe it's different in person as opposed to in a picture



View attachment 9890

...But going by the same rules... I think everyone knows how old I am... But if you don't... feel free to guess. ;D


----------



## Amnesiac




----------



## TheWonderingNovice

InnerFlame00 said:


> It's been a bit of a social experiment every time someone new comes to my work and is very surprised by my real age. No one can seem to get it right lol. Anyone here want to give it a shot? Maybe it's different in person as opposed to in a picture



alright Ill play your game. I'd say 24.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Rainy day, cold, miserable, and wet, coughing and sneezing but still working.

No, I'm not the brightest crayon in the box, why do you ask?


----------



## midnightpoet

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Rainy day, coughing and sneezing but still working.
> 
> No, I'm not the brightest crayon in the box, why do you ask?




Don't feel bad, I often went to work sick

Still, I remember the nurse that came to work with the flu and gave it to my wife; of course I took it too.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

InnerFlame00 said:


> It's been a bit of a social experiment every time someone new comes to my work and is very surprised by my real age. No one can seem to get it right lol. Anyone here want to give it a shot? Maybe it's different in person as opposed to in a picture



I need closure on the guess-your-age game! :tongue:


----------



## ShadowEyes

InnerFlame00 said:


> It's been a bit of a social experiment every time someone new comes to my work and is very surprised by my real age. No one can seem to get it right lol. Anyone here want to give it a shot? Maybe it's different in person as opposed to in a picture



28!




HarperCole said:


> I need closure on the guess-your-age game!




This would be nice!


----------



## Pidgeon84

So, um... I did a thing.


----------



## Schrody

Hey Pidge, how the hell are ya?

I don't know what you did, but you look great!


----------



## Kevin

*Wa-Ching!* ?  Did you? You know, the doctors... ?


----------



## Schrody

I guess he did


----------



## Kevin

Come on then, Pidge, how've you been? Heard any good music lately?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I found my lab coat! I used it to be Rintarou Okabe at an anime convention. I wear it when I want to feel sciencey. 

View attachment 10033


----------



## Pidgeon84

It's the hair! The hair is gone!


----------



## escorial

can't make my mind up..going into city tomorrow..hat on or off


----------



## qwertyman

If you have a hot date with a duckbill platypus I'd keep the hat.


----------



## RikWriter

This is a couple years ago, but I don't get my picture taken a lot.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Daniel 2.0. XD


----------



## Pluralized




----------



## RikWriter

Pluralized said:


>



I don't mean to get personal, but I think you may have some sort of skin condition...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

RikWriter said:


> I don't mean to get personal, but I think you may have some sort of skin condition...


It's all that pouch cream he's been using.


----------



## joshybo

I get bored late at night sometimes.

​


----------



## Rabber




----------



## popsprocket

joshybo said:


> I get bored late at night sometimes.



Me too. Here is a rare photo of what I look like at night time:



Also if you feed me after midnight I turn into an evil version of myself and just go around wrecking shit.


----------



## am_hammy

Me at the top of the Sears Tower(now known as Willis Tower) in Chicago. I was definitely scared to sit here. My face probably shows it, if you look closely enough haha.


----------



## TJ1985

You're braver than I am. If anyone managed to get me into one of those little glass boxes... well, who wants a photo of a bloody and battered guy who's unconscious? That's the only way I'd be in one of those, lol.


----------



## am_hammy

TJ1985 said:


> You're braver than I am. If anyone managed to get me into one of those little glass boxes... well, who wants a photo of a bloody and battered guy who's unconscious? That's the only way I'd be in one of those, lol.



It was a day of firsts for me TJ. Going on a plane, going to Chicago, being the furthest west in the country I've ever been. Going to the top of a 1400ft building and sitting in a tiny glass box. I don't understand how it can hold the people that it does haha.


----------



## TJ1985

am_hammy said:


> It was a day of firsts for me TJ. Going on a plane, going to Chicago, being the furthest west in the country I've ever been. Going to the top of a 1400ft building and sitting in a tiny glass box. I don't understand how it can hold the people that it does haha.



I watched a special on TV about it... you don't want to know.  I'm glad it was a fun trip for you.


----------



## RikWriter

I've been to Chicago twice, but only long enough to get from one side of O'Hare to the other.  Wish I had an opportunity to see the city sometime.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I've been in that 'box'. What a great view. I actually had a better view of Chicago in the John Hancock building though it isn't as tall. Anyway, great pic, Hams.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

*Mustard off colour and finished crash diet*

w


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

My sales rep sent in enough product for me to build my very own Red Throne, so... bow before me, mortals, for I am Dubs, King of Coke.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

AtleanWordsmith said:


> My sales rep sent in enough product for me to build my very own Red Throne, so... bow before me, mortals, for I am Dubs, King of Coke.




I wouldn't tell too many people you're the king of Coke :lol:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[FLUFF], and I already got a crown made, too.


----------



## Sonata

As long as you give me the diet stuff, you may keep the sugar-loaded ones.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

A rare picture of a wild Hiro.

Note her resting unimpressed expression.  Should one encounter such a creature distract her with shiny objects or horrible puns.


----------



## wainscottbl

GuitarHiro97 said:


> A rare picture of a wild Hiro.
> View attachment 10370
> Note her resting unimpressed expression.  Should one encounter such a creature distract her with shiny objects or horrible puns.



She looks less happy than in that fraudulent avatar. Misrepresentation. Or is that not supposed to be you, but some anime character. Gotta catchem all....


----------



## Cran

Pidgeon84 said:


> So, um... I did a thing.
> 
> View attachment 10007



Yes, and you'd better put them back before the owner of that building notices; those substitute red bricks won't fool anyone for long.


----------



## bazz cargo

Re:Hiro. After careful consideration, I think the avatar is pretty close. 

I have pronounced, now go and play. Sheesh!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Note her resting unimpressed expression.  Should one encounter such a creature distract her with shiny objects or horrible puns.


Ha!  I find it interesting how similar our neutral expressions are.  RBF for the win!


----------



## wainscottbl

I cannot figure out how to make the first two be upright, but I just thought they were too sexy not to post nevertheless. You know there was for a small period a part of me that thought of making money selling myself modeling. That's my degree of vanity. But I figure Cara Delevingne is right. It's a miserable, depressing industry. 

My writing before your eyes. The first picture is the life of a writer. Kentucky bourbon since I am a Kentuckian, though scotch is the true whisky. 


PS...If a mod can fix the bloody turned pictures, I'd appreciate it. Merci.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I once thought about modeling, myself.  Unfortunately, _Bacon Monthly_ wasn't very receptive.  I still have the bacon bikini and the restraining order.


----------



## joshybo

wainscottbl said:


> View attachment 10422
> View attachment 10423
> 
> View attachment 10424
> 
> I cannot figure out how to make the first two be upright, but I just thought they were too sexy not to post nevertheless. You know there was for a small period a part of me that thought of making money selling myself modeling. That's my degree of vanity. But I figure Cara Delevingne is right. It's a miserable, depressing industry.
> 
> My writing before your eyes. The first picture is the life of a writer. Kentucky bourbon since I am a Kentuckian, though scotch is the true whisky.
> 
> 
> PS...If a mod can fix the bloody turned pictures, I'd appreciate it. Merci.



I will see your over-priced Woodford Reserve with what I, personally, consider the best Kentucky bourbon dollar for dollar on the market currently.  And I would like to add that as a fellow Kentuckian, I respectfully have to disagree with your secondary claim.  Give me bourbon or give me death!  Er, uh, I suppose "and" is the more technically/medically correct term than "or" in that last statement, but I digress.


----------



## wainscottbl

Well, we're all Scottish white trash anyway, so bourbon or scotch...doesn't really matter. FREEEEEEEEEEEEEDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

GuitarHiro97 said:


> A rare picture of a wild Hiro.
> View attachment 10370
> Note her resting unimpressed expression.  Should one encounter such a creature distract her with shiny objects or horrible puns.



"WOW! WHAT IS THAT!?" -OPENS POKEDEX- 

'POKEMON NOT RECOGNIZED! NEW SPECIES DETECTED!' 

-CROWLEY USES FANCYBALL-


----------



## Cran

wainscottbl said:


> View attachment 10422
> View attachment 10423
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot figure out how to make the first two be upright, but I just thought they were too sexy not to post nevertheless.
> 
> PS...If a mod can fix the bloody turned pictures, I'd appreciate it. Merci.



The only way a mod (or anyone else here) can rotate your image files is to copy them, rotate them, and replace them, and delete the replaced pics. 

You can do the same using your original image files wherever you have them stored - phone, computer, ipad, whatever. Even the simplest image editing program has [rotate] as an option. Whatever image software you have, you simply need to open the image file, click [rotate counterclockwise (or rotate left)] once, then click [save] (or [save as] if you want to leave the originals as is).


----------



## InstituteMan

Bourbon is good. Scotch is good. Irish whiskey is good. Pretty much all whiskey is good, IMHO.

Yes, I am Scotch-Irish. I come by my tastes honest-like.


----------



## dale

cheap vodka is the standard of all starving artists....


----------



## escorial

dale said:


> cheap vodka is the standard of all starving artists....
> 
> View attachment 10431




i see the art in the pic


----------



## ismith

Daddy doll version of me my wife made for my son.


----------



## Schrody

What? What are you lookin' at?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

new hat?


----------



## Blade

mrmustard615 said:


> new hat?



I thought she was getting a haircut.8-[


----------



## Schrody

Blade said:


> I thought she was getting a haircut.8-[



Somewhere in between...


----------



## Sonata

Blade said:


> I thought she was getting a haircut.8-[




So did I! :lol:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I tried to groom myself properly this morning, but failed my "Comb Hair" check.

Oopma Loompa doopity get the [SOLIDARITY] off my lawn, you good-for-nothing kids!






PS:  Wouldn't I just look adorable with a little pink bow?


----------



## Gumby

Love the flannel robe, nice effect.


----------



## Sonata

I think you can call that a fail...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

One of my favorite things about myself, which is highly visible in this picture, is how my head is shaped roughly like a coconut.  No silly curves or sharp angles, draw an oval with a face and you've got yourself a Dubs.


----------



## Hairball

My husband and me in my Mother-in-law's sunroom:


----------



## Lewdog

Ok here it is, this is a picture of my buddy and myself out at Applebees.  I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Schrody

Wow, Lew, I didn't know you're so "tough"


----------



## am_hammy

Because it's the Disney store, so why not? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sonata

am_hammy said:


> Because it's the Disney store, so why not? :mrgreen:



So where is the "after" photograph then?


----------



## am_hammy

Haha, one of these days there will be an 'after' photo =p


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> View attachment 10446
> 
> 
> 
> What? What are you lookin' at?





i can do that too


----------



## popsprocket

am_hammy said:


> Because it's the Disney store, so why not? :mrgreen:



I know I always like to pick out a new dress when I'm at the Disney store.


----------



## Sonata

popsprocket said:


> I know I always like to pick out a new dress when I'm at the Disney store.



But of course you would, I mean why not?  Suits you sir!


----------



## popsprocket

Sonata said:


> But of course you would, I mean why not?  Suits you sir!



That's Sir _Princess_​ to you!


----------



## Riptide

So there I was, grinning wildly on the world's largest Ferris Wheel. Me in the back, Vegas lights behind me.


----------



## Mike C

*The way we were...*

I've been going through old negs and scanning... this is me about 30 years ago. OMG as they say.




The way we were... by Mike Coombes, on ipernity


----------



## am_hammy

popsprocket said:


> I know I always like to pick out a new dress when I'm at the Disney store.




We need to go shoooopiiing together next time!


----------



## Sonata

Mike C said:


> I've been going through old negs and scanning... this is me about 30 years ago. OMG as they say.



I once looked young, about nearer 60 years ago than a mere 30 though.  :sorrow:


----------



## Ariel

Sonata, there are treasures in age that enhance our beauty.  Wrinkles and gray hair are only badges of a life spent in the wealth of emotions available to us.


----------



## Sonata

My hair is not that grey though - it is more gunmetal dark grey and silver, depending on how short I cut it but no way would I colour it.  When I have gone loony bonkers with the clippers it is mostly silver but give it another week the dark shows through

Wrinkles?  They could be worse but as my sig on my dog forum says "I like my wrinkles - I earned every one of them!"

Strange though - I look in a mirror and do not recognise who I see looking back at me.


----------



## Plasticweld

amsawtell said:


> Sonata, there are treasures in age that enhance our beauty.  Wrinkles and gray hair are only badges of a life spent in the wealth of emotions available to us.



Spoken like a true young person... I sometimes can't believe who is looking back at me in the mirror...who hell is that old guy?


----------



## Kevin

> sometimes can't believe who is looking back at me in the mirror


 NS! I try not to look but I have to check to make sure things, stray hairs, food, lopsided sideburns, are not hanging out or off. It's difficult because I need readers to see up close now, but then again it's also easier because I need readers  to see up close now. I sometimes almost hear voices saying things like "The Troll!", "Grotesque", or "You showww is ugly", and can only agree. I never cared how I look, but it's important that I at least don't scare people on the street.


----------



## Ariel

I just had my hair done yesterday.



Forgive the crazy-eyes.  I'm pretty tired.


----------



## popsprocket

Took this one because it amused me. I am replacing part of the clutch system in my car. Usually, this part is located somewhere easy to reach. In mine it's mounted in the cabin next to the pedals so that to change it you have to lie upside down with your head in the foot well and your back where the seat should go, and then because my car is only a 2 seater your legs have nowhere to go but up...

Pictured in the foreground are my last set of ribs, painfully distended and making it kind of hard to breath.


----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> I just had my hair done yesterday.
> 
> Forgive the crazy-eyes.  I'm pretty tired.



Love your hair! 



popsprocket said:


> Took this one because it amused me. I am replacing part of the clutch system in my car. Usually, this part is located somewhere easy to reach. In mine it's mounted in the cabin next to the pedals so that to change it you have to lie upside down with your head in the foot well and your back where the seat should go, and then because my car is only a 2 seater your legs have nowhere to go but up...
> 
> Pictured in the foreground are my last set of ribs, painfully distended and making it kind of hard to breath.
> 
> View attachment 10663



What a sexy leg


----------



## dale

me and versailles heading out to "our" thanksgiving dinner. she has to go back to her mom before thursday,
so we're having ours today....


----------



## Mistique

she's such a pretty girl


----------



## dale

Mistique said:


> she's such a pretty girl



lol. yes she is. as far as me? i don't know what it is....but it seems like the older i get, the more
obvious it becomes i've had my nose broke a couple times. i think if i ever write that best-selling novel,
the 1st thing i'll buy is a michael jackson nose. because even his pre-op nose would be better than that one.


----------



## Ariel

She looks like you with a straighter nose.


----------



## Mistique

dale said:


> lol. yes she is. as far as me? i don't know what it is....but it seems like the older i get, the more
> obvious it becomes i've had my nose broke a couple times. i think if i ever write that best-selling novel,
> the 1st thing i'll buy is a michael jackson nose. because even his pre-op nose would be better than that one.



I agree with amsawtell, she does look like you  and with love radiating from the picture the two of you look amazing.


----------



## TKent

Go'geous!



amsawtell said:


> I just had my hair done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 10647
> 
> Forgive the crazy-eyes.  I'm pretty tired.


----------



## TKent

OMG, pops this is priceless. 



popsprocket said:


> Took this one because it amused me. I am replacing part of the clutch system in my car. Usually, this part is located somewhere easy to reach. In mine it's mounted in the cabin next to the pedals so that to change it you have to lie upside down with your head in the foot well and your back where the seat should go, and then because my car is only a 2 seater your legs have nowhere to go but up...
> 
> Pictured in the foreground are my last set of ribs, painfully distended and making it kind of hard to breath.
> 
> View attachment 10663


----------



## TKent

Me and my daughter at Thanksgiving dinner yesterday.


----------



## Schrody

Which one are you, TK? You look so young... No way that's your daughter!


----------



## TKent

Hey Schrods, I'm the one on the right. Nicole is 30 in 1 month. That's what happens when you have a child at 23. We sort of grew up together 



Schrody said:


> Which one are you, TK? You look so young... No way that's your daughter!


----------



## Schrody

TKent said:


> Hey Schrods, I'm the one on the right. Nicole is 30 in 1 month. That's what happens when you have a child at 23. We sort of grew up together



Well, my mom gave birth to my brother when she was 21, so she has a 37 year old son, but she doesn't look as young as you!


----------



## TKent

Darn, made my day!


----------



## TJ1985

Schrody said:


> Well, my mom gave birth to my brother when she was 21, so she has a 37 year old son, but she doesn't look as young as you!



I concur.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

A haircut and a shave:


----------



## escorial

A haircut and a shave:

View attachment 10720View attachment 10721


----------



## Schrody

I joined the Dark Side, and did a bit of shopping...





And yes, that is toilet paper :lol:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The true face of evil.


----------



## Schrody

You're actually cute :redface2:


----------



## Sonata

Schrody said:


> You're actually cute :redface2:



I agree with you about that -definitely cute with not an evil eyelash.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Sonata said:


> I agree with you about that -definitely cute with not an evil eyelash.



The eyelashes are the most evilest part on all.

@ Schrody

I appreciate the sentiment, however I am not gay.

Back @ Sonata

I am, however, available.


----------



## Sonata

RhythmOvPain said:


> The eyelashes are the most evilest part on all.
> 
> @ Schrody
> 
> I appreciate the sentiment, however I am not gay.
> 
> Back @ Sonata
> 
> I am, however, available.



SIGH - you are much too young, or rather I am much too old, but...

...but you are rather, umm... 

Oh forget it Sonata - SIGH

[Might have some nice dreams tonight though! ]


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> The eyelashes are the most evilest part on all.
> 
> @ Schrody
> 
> I appreciate the sentiment, however I am not gay.








 I'm a woman :lol:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> I'm a woman :lol:



Sorry.


----------



## Schrody

LOL, don't worry, you're not the first one to mistake me for a man


----------



## Ariel

RhythmOvPain said:


> The true face of evil.


I have seen evil and this is not it.  Brooding and moody, perhaps, but not evil.  You aren't my ex.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Fresh out the shower.






All dressed up.






Hard at work.


----------



## belthagor

RhythmOvPain said:


>



do you like black and mild, wine flavor?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Well that's not exactly tobacco I'm smoking...






xD


But, in response to your question, yes, yes I do.

V However, this is a pic of me smoking a $15.00 cigar. V

My first tobacco cigar over $2.00 EVAR, so I immortalized eet.


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> Well that's not exactly tobacco I'm smoking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> 
> But, in response to your question, yes, yes I do.
> 
> V However, this is a pic of me smoking a $15.00 cigar. V
> 
> My first tobacco cigar over $2.00 EVAR, so I immortalized eet.




It seems you're trying to be a tough guy, but I bet you're a snuggly bear inside!


----------



## Sonata

Schrody said:


> It seems you're trying to be a tough guy, but I bet you're a snuggly bear inside!



A cute snuggly bear at that!


----------



## Schrody

Sonata said:


> A cute snuggly bear at that!



Careful, we don't want to chase him back to his cave :lol:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> Careful, we don't want to chase him back to his cave :lol:



LMAO.

Edit @ Belthagor

Got that Black for yeh.


----------



## Sonata

Schrody said:


> Careful, we don't want to chase him back to his cave :lol:


----------



## Schrody

Now, that's not very nice, mister! [-X


----------



## Gamer_2k4

My wife and I celebrated our first anniversary yesterday:






Sorry for the poor quality, but it's a phone camera in low lighting.


----------



## LOLeah




----------



## RhythmOvPain

You're very beautiful.


----------



## LOLeah

Thank you. I approve of your beard and...hobbies.


----------



## Lewdog

LOLeah said:


> Thank you. I approve of your beard and...hobbies.




I crochet, does that make me cool?


----------



## dale

Lewdog said:


> I crochet, does that make me cool?



no.


----------



## joshybo

Lewdog said:


> I crochet, does that make me cool?



That depends.  Can you make a snuggie shaped like a shark that looks like it's eating me?  If so, then yes.


----------



## popsprocket

Lewdog said:


> I crochet, does that make me cool?



No matter the fact that I am highly literate, I will never not read 'crochet' as 'crotch-et'.


----------



## Lewdog

joshybo said:


> That depends.  Can you make a snuggie shaped like a shark that looks like it's eating me?  If so, then yes.



Ok I lied, I was just trying to join the cool kids crowd.  :numbness:

The only time I was ever popular was when I brought cupcakes to school in third grade.


----------



## Lewdog

popsprocket said:


> No matter the fact that I am highly literate, I will never not read 'crochet' as 'crotch-et'.



Just for you, I bought you a pair of these since you have your mind on the crotch.






They are crochet!


----------



## joshybo

Lewdog said:


> Ok I lied, I was just trying to join the cool kids crowd.  :numbness:
> 
> The only time I was ever popular when I brought cupcakes to school in third grade.



So that's a no on the shark snuggie, then?


----------



## LOLeah

I can't sew a button so crocheting is pretty cool to me.


----------



## Lewdog

joshybo said:


> So that's a no on the shark snuggie, then?



No, but if you offer up the prompt Shark Snuggie in one of the writing contests, I'll vote for it.


----------



## joshybo

Lewdog said:


> No, but if you offer up the prompt Shark Snuggie in one of the writing contests, I'll vote for it.



You are a genius.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

My birthday present from my co-worker:







18K GOLD, SEVEN DIAMOND CHIPS, AND A HONKIN' EMERALD IN THE CENTER.


----------



## Schrody

Oh, wow. Nothing chases women away than a massive, tacky ring on a man's finger... Sorry... But it's thought that counts!


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> I joined the Dark Side, and did a bit of shopping...
> 
> View attachment 10738
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is toilet paper :lol:




star wars bog paper..may the force be with you


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> Oh, wow. Nothing chases women away than a massive, tacky ring on a man's finger... Sorry... But it's thought that counts!



I'm already getting complements?


----------



## Schrody

It's not a compliment :lol:


----------



## Terry D

Big ring, little joint. I wonder what Freud would have to say about that?


----------



## Ariel

RhythmOvPain said:


> My birthday present from my co-worker:
> 18K GOLD, SEVEN DIAMOND CHIPS, AND A HONKIN' EMERALD IN THE CENTER.


That is now legally your fiance.  Good luck.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> It's not a compliment :lol:



I wasn't referring to your statement, I was refuting it. >>


Terry D said:


> Big ring, little joint. I wonder what Freud would have to say about that?



It was a gift, damn it.


amsawtell said:


> That is now legally your fiance.  Good luck.




Yeaaaaaaaah, no.


----------



## dale

got me a new colts hat. getting ready for the game this weekend. woot-woot. 
jesus christ...me and my broken jew nose. i need an elf-nose or something.....


----------



## Lewdog

I wanted to post a new selfie of me enjoying some summer weather.


----------



## Firemajic

OMG.. seriously can't stop laughing...anyway...umm ..right..


----------



## RDA

Getting ready for summer early


----------



## Aquarius

Lewdog said:


> I wanted to post a new selfie of me enjoying some summer weather.



Hope you don't mind me asking, but when is the baby due? :joyous:​


----------



## Aquarius

RDA said:


>




Cannibal wife to cannibal husband: ‘A rare feast for the whole tribe, dearest. 
Better take him out of the oven before he burns to a cinder.’ :razz:​


----------



## Firemajic

Me and Scooooby Dooo!!! He is realllly the poet...hahaaa...


----------



## Pluralized

My ridiculous facial hair. I just had to show someone before it gets shaved off tonight.
View attachment 10996


----------



## popsprocket

Pluralized said:


> My ridiculous facial hair. I just had to show someone before it gets shaved off tonight.



A pretty girl told me she thought I'd suit a beard, but it's definitely got to be a trap.

I'm sure of it.


----------



## Schrody

popsprocket said:


> A pretty girl told me she thought I'd suit a beard, but it's definitely got to be a trap.  I'm sure of it.



Nah, a lot of girls likes facial hair.



Pluralized said:


> My ridiculous facial hair. I just had to show someone before it gets shaved off tonight.



It's not ridiculous, you look like a magnificent fencer, or something


----------



## Sonata

Pluralized said:


> My ridiculous facial hair. I just had to show someone before it gets shaved off tonight.
> View attachment 10996



No  - please do not shave it off - I find it rather, umm, err, attractive.


----------



## Plasticweld

Leave the stach and the soup strainer, shave the eyebrows... Be different and stand out in the crowd.  If I had time I would photo shop it for you, just to show how cool you would look.


----------



## joshybo

Plasticweld said:


> Leave the stach and the soup strainer, shave the eyebrows... Be different and stand out in the crowd.  If I had time I would photo shop it for you, just to show how cool you would look.



I think this is what you had in mind.  I know, I know, I'm too talented for my own good.


----------



## popsprocket

Really, _really_ overdue for a blood transfusion at the moment. Looking like I could afford to sleep double the number of hours that I am at the moment.

Don't get this anemic, kids. It's bad for you. Like, a lot bad for you.


----------



## Schrody

Hang in there, pops!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

They made me shave my beard, so I defected to the USSR.  Naaah, found my old "enemy commander" outfit that I used to dress up in when they needed me to RP for airsoft events.  It's not great, but it's something I don't mind getting shot in.  I'd be pissed if I'd spent the time and effort to put together an authentic sort of outfit and lost bits and pieces of it running around in the woods... though, if I knew how to make my own cap badge, I would.  Until then, the old Red Army number will do, I suppose.


----------



## am_hammy

me and a puppy ^_^


----------



## Hairball

Hubby and me. I may have posted this before but I can't remember.

As you can see I'm a BIG lady; 5'11" and 150 pounds. Hubby is 6'4" at 220 pounds.

But we do fit into a small house pretty well.


----------



## JP-Clyde

Just me and my best Professor Xavier impression, and yes I am 26 years old, I don't look it, most people wouldn't guess it:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hi. I'm new to this side of the forums. It's absolutely refreshing, after two weeks of posting, to discover the faces behind the works. I'll make up for my lost time not being here. 


*These are the humans responsible for my existence: 
*



*And these are my childhood memories: 

Nicole will always be the girl next door. <3

*

*And, well ... it is I: *


----------



## Hairball

PrinzeCharming said:


> Hi. I'm new to this side of the forums. It's absolutely refreshing, after two weeks of posting, to discover the faces behind the works. I'll make up for my lost time not being here.
> 
> 
> *These are the humans responsible for my existence:
> *
> View attachment 11405View attachment 11404
> 
> 
> *And these are my childhood memories:
> 
> Nicole will always be the girl next door. <3
> 
> *View attachment 11402View attachment 11403
> 
> *And, well ... it is I: *
> 
> View attachment 11406



That's one heck of a good-looking family...and friend. Right there.....awesome!


----------



## Winston

Back in The day.  Way back.


----------



## Schrody

JP-Clyde said:


> Just me and my best Professor Xavier impression, and yes I am 26 years old, I don't look it, most people wouldn't guess it:



I feel ya - my whole life they thought I was younger than I was. :lol:


----------



## Plasticweld

Winston said:


> View attachment 11407
> Back in The day.  Way back.



You mean before Kevlar and Gortex :}


----------



## PiP

Tis me... latest pic


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I've been rocking out with a beard since No Shave November 2013. 




That was much later than being on air with Jerry Springer: 

_"I have a question for Queen Latifah. Can I be the marshmallow to your hot chocolate?" 
_


The audience chanted. _"Give her a kiss!" 
_


I will still shave occasionally, showing off my baby face, just for a new beard.


----------



## Schrody

PiP said:


> Tis me... latest pic



Ah, PiP, fresh and young as always 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I've been rocking out with a beard since No Shave November 2013.
> 
> I will still shave occasionally, showing off my baby face, just for a new beard.



Have anyone told you could be a model?


----------



## Pluralized

Write On. 1985 - age 7.
View attachment 11417

I don't think the smokes were mine. But who knows.


----------



## Schrody

Okay, okay, my turn:



The pic is taken a few years ago, in Zadar, the most beautiful coastal city: crystal clear sea, interesting architecture, perfect combination of old an new, and a place where even the sea plays the music! What more do you need?

Anyway, you might think the reason for my squinting is the sun violating my eyes, but I'm acutually secretly judging your poor life choices... :lol:


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> Write On. 1985 - age 7.
> 
> I don't think the smokes were mine. But who knows.



Plu, you're only 10 years older than me! 

Btw. have I told you how much I like your avatar?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Ah, PiP, fresh and young as always



The keen eyes are mutual. 



Schrody said:


> Have anyone told you could be a model?




Yes, I've been told a few times. Haha, thank you! I appreciate the love. 



*

Pluralized - you're such a little bad ass! *


----------



## am_hammy

Okay one more in honor of this blizzard. I don't think I've shown it before haha.
 When I was a tiny tot.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

How much are you getting, Hammy? Right now I think we're at about a foot in a half


----------



## am_hammy

That's a zoolander look right there charming lol.



mrmustard615 said:


> How much are you getting, Hammy? Right now I think we're at about a foot in a half



 About 12-16 inches I think. Haven't looked outside my window yet haha. Places in south Jersey are getting more than a foot definitely.


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> The keen eyes are mutual.
> 
> Yes, I've been told a few times. Haha, thank you! I appreciate the love.



Well, at least you knew I'm a woman when commenting your pic - the previous member wasn't comfortable with my commentary because he thought I was a guy :lol:


----------



## TKent

I'm guessing that you were writing your first story in that pic, concentrating on how best to describe the slimy, tentacled creature that had just unzipped it's belly and spit out someone's remains... Just sayin'



Pluralized said:


> Write On. 1985 - age 7.
> View attachment 11417
> 
> I don't think the smokes were mine. But who knows.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Well, at least you knew I'm a woman when commenting your pic - the previous member wasn't comfortable with my commentary because he thought I was a guy :lol:




Ha, I'll admit, it took me a few moments to realize this before commenting. It's that masculine French squirrel throwing the lads off! _Mon dieu!_ I melted at the sight of your dorkiness. Major kudos! :stupid::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## kilroy214

Man, Plural, you look pissed in that picture. And Schrody, Plural alwayshas the best avatars.


----------



## kilroy214

Me circa 1986


----------



## Daniel Loreand

Me buzzin like a little bee.


----------



## am_hammy

kilroy214 said:


> View attachment 11422
> Me circa 1986




lookitdatfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace

Aww and the little  hat too!


----------



## kilroy214

Mom still has that hat, too. In a box of my baby stuff.


----------



## Schrody

kilroy214 said:


> Man, Plural, you look pissed in that picture. And Schrody, Plural alwayshas the best avatars.



It reminds me of my novel (his avatar).



kilroy214 said:


> Me circa 1986



My God, those eyes! I can see what Ams saw in you!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Daniel Loreand said:


> Me buzzin like a little bee.
> View attachment 11423




It's great to see the man behind The Monster Hunter! My second beta read (in progress) on WF!


----------



## Pluralized

My mother, Zeus rest her soul. View attachment 11424


----------



## Sonata

PiP said:


> Tis me... latest pic
> View attachment 11415



And you be pretty!


----------



## Sonata

PrinzeCharming said:


> Ha, I'll admit, it took me a few moments to realize this before commenting. It's that masculine French squirrel throwing the lads off! _Mon dieu!_ I melted at the sight of your dorkiness. Major kudos! :stupid::icon_cheesygrin:



How scrummy do you look.  [Oi Sonata he is MUCH too young for you and in any case you are ill]

[But he is still scrummy... ]


----------



## Schrody

Pluralized said:


> My mother, Zeus rest her soul. View attachment 11424



I can see the resemblance :lol:


----------



## LeeC

As long as we're going down memory lane :

1979, nigh on 40




1984 on a day hike




1992 renewing vows


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> As long as we're going down memory lane :
> 
> 1979, nigh on 40
> 
> View attachment 11428
> 
> 
> 1984 on a day hike
> 
> View attachment 11429
> 
> 
> 1992 renewing vows
> View attachment 11430




like the snapshot of your life so far man..cool


----------



## JP-Clyde

One for no reason and a little bit more recent, like today. Also one of them is me for the Haunted House I worked at, that's last seasons makeup 2015. I am chronologically how many stale backgrounds I can put myself in and convince myself I look okay


----------



## Schrody

How old are you, JP?


----------



## JP-Clyde

Schrody said:


> How old are you, JP?



I said earlier 26, but don't look like it at all. It's the bane of my life.


----------



## Schrody

Ah yes, sorry.


----------



## JP-Clyde

Schrody said:


> Ah yes, sorry.



It's okay. Don't apologize


----------



## Winston

JP-Clyde said:


> I said earlier 26, but don't look like it at all. It's the bane of my life.



Oh, in another 20 years or so, there will be others jealous of your youthful appearance.  Look forward to that.


----------



## JP-Clyde

Winston said:


> Oh, in another 20 years or so, there will be others jealous of your youthful appearance.  Look forward to that.



That's what people say, but I am not even of average height at 5'1". I look like I belong in the circus.


----------



## Schrody

JP-Clyde said:


> That's what people say, but I am not even of average height at 5'1". I look like I belong in the circus.



You do not. Trust me


----------



## Winston

JP-Clyde said:


> That's what people say, but I am not even of average height at 5'1". I look like I belong in the circus.


I suck at being positive and blowing sunshine, BUT shorter stature folks statistically live longer.  
We can do this all day, but not only are you fine the way you are, you're better than you give yourself credit.
And trust Schrody.


----------



## Cran

JP-Clyde said:


> One for no reason and a little bit more recent, like today. Also one of them is me for the Haunted House I worked at, that's last seasons makeup 2015. I am chronologically how many stale backgrounds I can put myself in and convince myself I look okay
> 
> View attachment 11431View attachment 11432





JP-Clyde said:


> I said earlier 26, but don't look like it at all. It's the bane of my life.


Who did the make-up? 

You look great and the camera likes you.



JP-Clyde said:


> That's what people say, but I am not even of average height at 5'1". I look like I belong in the circus.


I don't think so. I'd say you belong in acting if you can handle the actor's lifestyle. I don't mean the celebrity bit, I mean the tougher grind to get there bit.

Like I said, you look great and the camera likes you. Height is not an advantage for screen work, but youthful looks certainly are.


----------



## JP-Clyde

I am already a local actor here, I work at a Haunted House for 2 years. I did my own makeup this year. And will continue to do my own makeup for the rest of the seasons. Some of my pictures from Last season Sept 2015-Nov 2015. One is from a photo of a Parade I went to down here in Colorado Springs


----------



## PrinzeCharming

*Next stop down memory lane ... 
*


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Now it's only insanely obvious how off-center my jaw is. Oh well.


----------



## popsprocket

Have you ever just been like "wow I don't smile in any photos" and then continued not to smile in photos anyway?

I have.


----------



## joshybo

popsprocket said:


> Have you ever just been like "wow I don't smile in any photos" and then continued not to smile in photos anyway?
> 
> I have.
> 
> View attachment 11468



The writing on that sign is backwards.  Australia sure is strange, huh?


----------



## popsprocket

joshybo said:


> The writing on that sign is backwards.  Australia sure is strange, huh?



We are the descendants of Leonardo Da Vinci, we all write backward.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Now it's only insanely obvious how off-center my jaw is. Oh well.



Oh please. Nothing's wrong with your jaw. You're cute as you are


----------



## Cran

JP-Clyde said:


> I am already a local actor here, I work at a Haunted House for 2 years. I did my own makeup this year. And will continue to do my own makeup for the rest of the seasons.


Well, I hope it leads to greater opportunities, or at least a whole lot of fun.


We do seem to have more than a fair share of good looking people on this forum.


----------



## Schrody

Cran said:


> Well, I hope it leads to greater opportunities, or at least a whole lot of fun.
> 
> 
> We do seem to have more than a fair share of good looking people on this forum.



And we have a famous actor in his younger days. No, it's not JP... It's Crow! What? Don't tell me you didn't think he looks like a young Ethan Hawke!


----------



## Cran

Schrody said:


> And we have a famous actor in his younger days. No, it's not JP... It's Crow! What? Don't tell me you didn't think he looks like a young Ethan Hawke!



I noticed.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I don't want to shovel the snow this morning.
 Take me back! 
I'll even drop a few years.
Give up my rights to buy alcohol and lottery freely. 
Give me anything but this snow! 





*Well, at least I'll still have my charm.*O8)


----------



## Schrody

How much will you pay me if I shovel the snow for you?  Don't get fooled by my delicate nature, I used to shovel the whole driveway by myself twice in an hour!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Yeah, a whole two inches. Try shoveling 29.2 inches like we got here.


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah, a whole two inches. Try shoveling 29.2 inches like we got here.



Yeah, but the whole 29 inches didn't fall all at once, now did it? I once cleaned the first part of the driveway, then the second and by the time I finished the first part it looked like it wasn't even shoveled! That's how much it fell in an hour. But, if you want to talk nationally, yeah, we got covered in snow so much people don't get (can't) out of the houses for days, the electricity is out. And we get a whole lot more than your imperial 29 inches


----------



## dither

Ugh!
I hate the stuff.


----------



## am_hammy

Cran said:


> Well, I hope it leads to greater opportunities, or at least a whole lot of fun.
> 
> 
> We do seem to have more than a fair share of good looking people on this forum.



We just flock together =p


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> How much will you pay me if I shovel the snow for you?  Don't get fooled by my delicate nature, I used to shovel the whole driveway by myself twice in an hour!



What I'd do to caress a nice mug of hot chocolate watching a dork shovel my driveway. 

=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~


_"You missed a spot!" 

_:emmersed: :love-struck:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> And we have a famous actor in his younger days. No, it's not JP... It's Crow! What? Don't tell me you didn't think he looks like a young Ethan Hawke!



I couldn't be an actor. 

Too much improv. I would never follow the script because I think most dialogue is cheesy. :chargrined:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I couldn't be an actor.
> 
> Too much improv. I would never follow the script because I think most dialogue is cheesy. :chargrined:




Nacho fault you're a natural! Yes, I agree with you though. I was in the drama club around 7th or 8th grade. I threw in an extra few lines because of bloopers in front of a live audience and poorly organized stage crew giving out the wrong props. So, I worked with it to the best of my ability.


----------



## LeeC

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah, a whole two inches. Try shoveling 29.2 inches like we got here.



My, my, what we've become 

This is real snow, try getting to the outhouse in that.




This is what we've become


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It's incredible how the snow never lays on the road in New Hampshire. 

How much snow did you get by the way, Prinze? I know New York got blasted.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

mrmustard615 said:


> It's incredible how the snow never lays on the road in New Hampshire.
> 
> How much snow did you get by the way, Prinze? I know New York got blasted.




Yes, I heard it's now Man-hatin' plowing out 26.8", while Staten Island has over 31", but Connecticut fell half of that. Yes, I'm the neighboring state. According to the stats, some parts were _above two feet _but nothing crazy. So, back to that dork shoveling my driveway. For the sake of a mere dusting, I'll offer a broom before a shovel.


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> What I'd do to caress a nice mug of hot chocolate watching a dork shovel my driveway.
> 
> =P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~
> 
> 
> _"You missed a spot!"
> 
> _:emmersed: :love-struck:



But a rich dork! 
















Hey! Who are you calling a dork?!


----------



## Schrody

Less talking, more picture putting!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You're a rich dork? :-k







​(well, you did say more pictures)


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> You're a rich dork? :-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​(well, you did say more pictures)


----------



## PrinzeCharming

My dad is the King of Dorks. 

*Exhibit A: 
*


Honey Boo Boo, you did not start a trend with sketti and butter. 

*Exhibit B: 

*

The original Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## Schrody

So, it's in your genes to like dorks


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> So, it's in your genes to like dorks




Yes, precisely! 

This is how he sent pictures via mail to my mom throughout their long distant relationship.

 Hence, "You" with arrows.


----------



## Schrody

Wow, there was Internet before you were born? :coffeescreen: 













Oh, you mean regular mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cute, though.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Right? Is snail mail, or smail, even a thing? 

"I wrote you 365 letters. I wrote you everyday for a year." 

"You wrote me?" 

"Yes... it wasn't over, it _still _isn't over."


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## Schrody

Rhythm, you look like you're gonna start the most awesome band!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Me at the park


----------



## Plasticweld

It must be an old guy thing, but I don't do the selfie, hell it doesn't even come up as a word.  I will share a picture my daughter took today,  The three of us went to the saw mill and sawed up some wood for the stove in her garage.   Linda an me, hard at work :}


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I am so photogenic. Okay, maybe half.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I have finally managed to take a picture smiling.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hey, Rhythm, you look like aragorn from LOTR!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Hey, Rhythm, you look like aragorn from LOTR!



I totally see that.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## PrinzeCharming

My reaction when my 17 year old sister wants my lashes.


----------



## LeeC

Some more memory lane. This is 40 feet of snow in North Dakota in 1966.


----------



## Smith




----------



## am_hammy

Super casual there Smith =)

And  40 feet of snow Lee? Jeeeeze.


----------



## Smith

am_hammy said:


> Super casual there Smith =)
> 
> And  40 feet of snow Lee? Jeeeeze.



Haha thanks. I'm blind in one eye and it makes me a little self-conscious. ^_^


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Kyle looking like a bad ass with his shades. 8)


----------



## am_hammy

Smith said:


> Haha thanks. I'm blind in one eye and it makes me a little self-conscious. ^_^



Awwww, no need to be self conscious! You can always wear a pirate patch and go "Arrrrrrr Matey" ^_^ Everyone loves a pirate.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

A second, much nicer selfie


----------



## PrinzeCharming

GuitarHiro97 said:


> A second, much nicer selfie
> View attachment 11503




One of these days we'll get you to smile.


----------



## Schrody

Smith said:


> Haha thanks. I'm blind in one eye and it makes me a little self-conscious. ^_^



It doesn't show


----------



## JP-Clyde

Smith said:


> View attachment 11502



Let's be best bros in real life. 

I saw your photo and immediately, this is someone I'd like to walk downtown with and pretend we're total gangsters, but.....I mean....no one is going to take us as gangsters.

Btw, if stuff is misspelled in this post, just know, it's 1 in the morning and I took off my glasses to lazy to put them back on was prepping to go to bed. But crazy insomnia sleepiness just had to say nooo


----------



## midnightpoet

ought I'd scare people and do another selfie.  I'd smile, but every time I do I look stupid.  I wish I could figure out why my photo turns from portrait to landscape.:stupid:


----------



## Cran

RhythmOvPain said:


> I have finally managed to take a picture smiling.


Excellent, really evocative image. 

_That's the smile of someone - hero or villain - about to do the nasty ..._





midnightpoet said:


> View attachment 11504ought I'd scare people and do another selfie.  I'd smile, but every time I do I look stupid.  I wish I could figure out why my photo turns from portrait to landscape.:stupid:



The why would have to do with how the image file is stored on your device, rather than how you view the image on your device. 

Chances are the imaging device was rotated from the default landscape position to take the portrait. The file it created stored the data in landscape format - ie, the long axis is X or horizontal. 

You would need to open the file in an image editing program, rotate the image to the portrait orientation (90 degrees to the left or counterclockwise), and then save that file.


----------



## midnightpoet

Thanks, Cran.  I uploaded to "One Drive." pulled it up - but it's not allowing me to save it.  It shows a save  icon but it won't function. You know sometimes an icon is in shadow (I'm having a hard time describing this)like you aren't approved to use it.  Nothing like modern technology to make you feel stupid.
I never had a problem in the old windows XP, win 10 seems like it's more complicated, like it's telling you hey stupid you're supposed to know all this stuff.  I need a win 10 for dummies.  I've had computer experience since back in the 80's but mainly mainframe.  Writing, on word perfect.  When you get old it's bleeping hard to keep up.  My first computer was an Atari.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> It doesn't show



Every time I see your face, I am blind in one eye. I hope my winking doesn't bother you. :redface2:;-);-);-)


----------



## Cran

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, Cran.  I uploaded to "One Drive." pulled it up - but it's not allowing me to save it.  It shows a save  icon but it won't function. You know sometimes an icon is in shadow (I'm having a hard time describing this)like you aren't approved to use it.  Nothing like modern technology to make you feel stupid.


 Yes, an inactive function will usually be shadowed or otherwise less visible. 

I'm not familiar with One Drive, but from what I can gather it's a file storage and file sharing app but (importantly) not a file editing app. 

You need at least a basic imaging editing program designed for Win10. *WindowsCentral suggest one of four  *that should suit your needs (and then some). I've only skimmed the first on the list (left column) and saw it was free to download. 




> I never had a problem in the old windows XP, win 10 seems like it's more complicated, like it's telling you hey stupid you're supposed to know all this stuff.  I need a win 10 for dummies.  I've had computer experience since back in the 80's but mainly mainframe.  Writing, on word perfect.  When you get old it's bleeping hard to keep up.  My first computer was an Atari.


I loved Windows XP! I had Photoshop for XP. Sniff. 

There is a version: *Windows 10 for Seniors for Dummies* (why not just for Senior Dummies?).

I came in at the end of the big shift from mainframes and card-feeding to desktops; after the run of TRS80s (green print on black, and tiny monitors), it was early windows (3.1 I think, for writing and editing) and apples (for graphics and layout). My first real home PC cost a fortune, ran Win98, and lasted for years, long enough for me to buy into XP after most of the bugs were sorted. I didn't have any problems with my XP from the moment I switched off the automatic updates.


ETA: To keep in the spirit of this thread, I shall add one of my less flattering pics - of me either getting up or sitting down at my hastily thrown together temporary home office, and my first home computer, seven years after purchase and still going strong. (2005)


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Every time I see your face, I am blind in one eye. I hope my winking doesn't bother you. :redface2:;-);-);-)



What, I'm that ugly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















I'm kidding.


----------



## Schrody

Cran said:


> ETA: To keep in the spirit of this thread, I shall add one of my less flattering pics - of me either getting up or sitting down at my hastily thrown together temporary home office, and my first home computer, seven years after purchase and still going strong. (2005)



Nonsense. You look radiant as always


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> What, I'm that ugly?




How tall are you? :cyclops:


----------



## Schrody

Oldie but goodie...



How about that band, Rhythm?


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> How tall are you? :cyclops:



Well, I'm not cyclops... :lol:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Oldie but goodie...
> 
> View attachment 11508
> 
> How about that band, Rhythm?



Rapunzel! I am on my way!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> Oldie but goodie...
> 
> View attachment 11508
> 
> How about that band, Rhythm?



Is your hair still that long?


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Rapunzel! I am on my way!



A true fairy tale...







RhythmOvPain said:


> Is your hair still that long?



Nah, it reached my butt, now it reaches my boobs.


----------



## Schrody

Sunset from mah window...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> Nah, it reached my butt, now it reaches my boobs.



Got a recent one? 0_o


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Schrody said:


> Sunset from mah window...
> 
> View attachment 11510




Pretty, Schrods. How cold is it there now?


----------



## Schrody




----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Sunset from mah window...
> 
> View attachment 11510




Warn us next time when you smile. _Damn_. :sunny:


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Pretty, Schrods. How cold is it there now?



Actually, it was pretty warm today, around 44.6 degrees (7 Celsius).


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> View attachment 11511



Mm. Natural, undied, long hair on a woman. Such a lost concept these days.


----------



## Schrody

It's not if you know where to look for


----------



## H.Brown

I agree with Schrody. I have long undyed hair but I find it too uncomfortable to upload a picture of myself.


----------



## Schrody

There's nothing to be embarrassed about - you're among friends


----------



## H.Brown

I know tbh its the whole putting a picture of myself online as I am new to forums in general and do not really know people on here (no offense to anyone) I think it better to be cautious but in time who knows I may add one to the thread


----------



## RhythmOvPain

As far as forum communities go, I'd say this is about the least threatening place on teh intarwebz.


----------



## Schrody

It's okay, you shouldn't do something you're uncomfortable with. Just saying you're among the friends


----------



## H.Brown

Thank you for understanding


----------



## LOLeah

RhythmOvPain said:


> As far as forum communities go, I'd say this is about the least threatening place on teh intarwebz.



Definitely!


----------



## LOLeah

My most recent selfie...need some sun. lol


----------



## RhythmOvPain

^ I swear I already said this, but you're gorgeous.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

LOLeah said:


> My most recent selfie...need some sun. lol



Trust me, you're not the only one.


----------



## Lewdog

H.Brown said:


> I know tbh its the whole putting a picture of myself online as I am new to forums in general and do not really know people on here (no offense to anyone) I think it better to be cautious but in time who knows I may add one to the thread



Very true, you never know when someone might steal it and use it in their advertisement for a herpes cream or something equally embarrassing!  :surprise:


----------



## am_hammy

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Trust me, you're not the only one.



Hey look it's dubs!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I'm watching _Psycho_ and browsing WF via mobile device. Here's a face to stab in the shower. 

Most recent selfie.


----------



## joshybo

#NoFilter This is just what I look like on the regular.


----------



## popsprocket

am_hammy said:


> Hey look it's dubs!



I-it's his GHOST!


----------



## LeeC

You look too serious Josh. Brings to mind a hooded monk trying to reason with a grizzly bear


----------



## joshybo

LeeC said:


> You look too serious Josh. Brings to mind a hooded monk trying to reason with a grizzly bear


Hooded monks wish they had my level of intensity.


----------



## ShadowEyes

The hood isn't for being intense. It's for storing stuff. True story.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

ShadowEyes said:


> The hood isn't for being intense. It's for storing stuff. True story.



What's good under _your _hood? :bigsmurf::brilsmur::santa:haroh:


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> What's good under _your _hood? :bigsmurf::brilsmur::santa:haroh:



An engine, silly


----------



## Smith

Sportin'.


----------



## midnightpoet

Weren't those pants popular back in the sixties?  Or some other decade?  Will pencil-thin mustaches, bell-bottoms or Nehru jackets make a comeback?


----------



## joshybo

midnightpoet said:


> Nehru jackets


Man, I hope so.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> An engine, silly



_The Little Engine That Could*. _


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

joshybo said:


> Man, I hope so.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Hair was a little frizzed haha


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> _The Little Engine That Could*. _



Could he, now?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Could he, now?



Well, what do you _think _he _could _do? Ha, see what I did there?


----------



## Schrody

Why don't _you_ tell me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Why don't _you_ tell me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can...



Sorry, I got off track.


----------



## Schrody

Ooh, can I play?


----------



## Smith

midnightpoet said:


> Weren't those pants popular back in the sixties?  Or some other decade?  Will pencil-thin mustaches, bell-bottoms or Nehru jackets make a comeback?



Sweaters, khakis, white Vans, pink shirt... it's all very posh. ;P


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Smith said:


> ... it's all very posh. ;P



Great, now I have old songs in my head. Thanks, Spice _Boy_.


----------



## midnightpoet

Smith said:


> Sweaters, khakis, white Vans, pink shirt... it's all very posh. ;P



All kidding aside, I think you look cool.  Buddy Holly? Yeah, think so.  I'm too old to understand the above reference, if that is what it is.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

midnightpoet said:


> All kidding aside, I think you look cool.  Buddy Holly? Yeah, think so.  I'm too old to understand the above reference, if that is what it is.



Spice Girls -> Victoria Beckham (Posh Spice). It was her and Baby Spice (Emma Bunton) that had me perspiring during my teen years. I heard it's their 20th anniversary as a group, but Victoria doesn't want to do an anniversary tour.


----------



## midnightpoet

Now that I understand.  I remember getting all excited by Annette Funicello.  She had some sad last years.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

midnightpoet said:


> Now that I understand.  I remember getting all excited by Annette Funicello.  She had some sad last years.




Ah, yes. Wasn't it only three years ago when she passed with MS?


----------



## midnightpoet

Yeah, 2013.  Darn, she was pretty.  I have heard of the Spice Girls, just not my kind of music.  A pretty girl is universal, 1956 or 2016 (not being sexist, of course).


----------



## Rojack79

This is me like 8 years ago. Still look like i'm 16 today so hey.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I know exactly what you mean! #BabyFaceClub


----------



## Pidgeon84

I've been gone so long I grew boobs in the time I was away. Take a gander XD


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Good to see you, Pidgeon.


----------



## Schrody

Pidgeon84 said:


> I've been gone so long I grew boobs in the time I was away. Take a gander XD



If you get bigger boobs than me, I'll be really pissed at Nature! :lol:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> If you get bigger boobs than me, I'll be really pissed at Nature! :lol:



Go ahead, be pissed at Nature. Inquire within for nurturing opportunities. ;-):grin::-\"


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Go ahead, be pissed at Nature. Inquire within for nurturing opportunities. ;-):grin::-\"



If you by nurturing mean a biological process, then I say no, thank you. Just because I have a biological option, doesn't mean I have to fulfill it.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> If you by nurturing mean a biological process, then I say no, thank you. Just because I have a biological option, doesn't mean I have to fulfill it.



No, silly, you're in _good hands_. O


----------



## Deleted member 56686

PrinzeCharming said:


> No, silly, you're in _good hands_. O




Well, that sounds a little creepy :geek:


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> No, silly, you're in _good hands_. O



I didn't know hands can be either good or bad :lol:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

mrmustard615 said:


> Well, that sounds a little creepy :geek:




But I have _candy_. :clown:



Schrody said:


> I didn't know hands can be either good or bad



I guess you're not covered by Allstate.


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> I guess you're not covered by Allstate.



Since I'm not a car (yes, I can google), no.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Grow a moustache and you might can insure it.


----------



## Schrody

So growing a mustache turns you into a car... :-k


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> So growing a mustache turns you into a car... :-k


'
I can't wait to be a Lamborghini. :tiger:


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> '
> I can't wait to be a Lamborghini. :tiger:


----------



## alanmt

One of my favorite selfies above so I am not off-topic.

Ah, this thread makes me nostalgic for when Nicco and I were the biggest flirts on the board. Of course, that was before we had guidelines against _excessive flirting.

_Technically, American auto policies insure both cars and drivers.


----------



## Schrody

alanmt said:


> One of my favorite selfies above so I am not off-topic.
> 
> Ah, this thread makes me nostalgic for when Nicco and I were the biggest flirts on the board. Of course, that was before we had guidelines against _excessive flirting.
> 
> _Technically, American auto policies insure both cars and drivers.



Your pic reminds me of "Being John Malkovich". And duh!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

_Flirting_? What is zees _fleurteeng _you say? I'll behave. O


----------



## Patrick

Probably the only picture you'll see of me, exactly as you'd find me in the wild.


----------



## alanmt

Patrick, you look so grown-up now!


----------



## Patrick

alanmt said:


> Patrick, you look so grown-up now!



Older by the day.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Schrody said:


> If you get bigger boobs than me, I'll be really pissed at Nature! :lol:



All I want is a good hand full. Just enough for something to grab on to lmao


----------



## Pidgeon84

RhythmOvPain said:


> Good to see you, Pidgeon.



Nice to be back  maybe I'll stick around this time haha.


----------



## joshybo

Pidgeon84 said:


> Nice to be back  maybe I'll stick around this time haha.



Welcome back, Pidgeon.  No worries, we all seem to come and go a bit.  It makes me feel better about my own sporadic presence to think that, anyways, Lol.


----------



## Schrody

Patrick said:


> Probably the only picture you'll see of me, exactly as you'd find me in the wild.



Why? You're pretty cute! 



Pidgeon84 said:


> All I want is a good hand full. Just enough for something to grab on to lmao



I'm sure your wish will come true


----------



## Sonata

Pidgeon84 said:


> Nice to be back  maybe I'll stick around this time haha.



I do hope so - missed you Pidge.  Oh, before I forget, you are looking great!


----------



## Pidgeon84

joshybo said:


> Welcome back, Pidgeon.  No worries, we all seem to come and go a bit.  It makes me feel better about my own sporadic presence to think that, anyways, Lol.





Sonata said:


> I do hope so - missed you Pidge.  Oh, before I forget, you are looking great!



Thanks so much guys, I'm hoping that hanging out around here will kind of get my creative spark going again. So I'm going to give the old college try lol.


----------



## Ariel

I've missed you Pidge.  If they grow larger than mine I'm crying plastic surgery.

It's good to see you too, Alan.


----------



## Patrick

Schrody said:


> Why? You're pretty cute!



I don't like attention very much; if I were to ever be highly regarded as a writer, I wouldn't do social media or interviews. I will not sign a contract that demands that I do, either.


----------



## Ultraroel

It won't be recognized by the website.. boohoo.. sorry for failpost 
Me = male


----------



## Sonata

Patrick said:


> View attachment 11704
> 
> Probably the only picture you'll see of me, exactly as you'd find me in the wild.



Well I would not throw you out...


----------



## Sonata

Ultraroel said:


> http://s11.postimg.org/62yth295v/received_1110033425686305.jpg
> 
> It won't be recognized by the website.. boohoo.. sorry for failpost



Yes but - which one are you?!


----------



## Ultraroel

Oooow woops! I'm the guy. The female is my GF


----------



## Sonata

Ultraroel said:


> Oooow woops! I'm the guy. The female is my GF



Well how was I to know?


----------



## Pidgeon84

YOU GET A BOOB JOB! YOU GET A BOOB JOB! I GET A BOOB JOB! EVERYONE GETS A BOOB JOB!


----------



## LeeC

^ and I'll be the judge afterwards


----------



## Ariel

< Definitely doesn't need one.  Just ask Kilroy.  Or, if you want to (roughly) see for yourself check out my profile picture.  I can't hide those sweater kittens.


----------



## Schrody

Patrick said:


> I don't like attention very much; if I were to ever be highly regarded as a writer, I wouldn't do social media or interviews. I will not sign a contract that demands that I do, either.



Everyone has their perks  



LeeC said:


> ^ and I'll be the judge afterwards



Lee!  No!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Guys, you're the _breast _online community ever! Even outside of (literary) _training_, you _support _me! 

Raise a few _cups _to celebrate! :cheers:

No, I am serious. Thanks for the _mammaries. _


----------



## Pidgeon84

amsawtell said:


> < Definitely doesn't need one.  Just ask Kilroy.  Or, if you want to (roughly) see for yourself check out my profile picture.  I can't hide those sweater kittens.



Well, share the love sweetness! 



Schrody said:


> Everyone has their perks





PrinzeCharming said:


> Guys, you're the _breast _online community ever! Even outside of (literary) _training_, you _support _me!
> 
> Raise a few _cups _to celebrate! :cheers:
> 
> No, I am serious. Thanks for the _mammaries. _



Oh God, what have I started! Lol


----------



## Cran

Ultraroel said:


> [image removed from quote because it's big and already in-thread twice]
> It won't be recognized by the website.. boohoo.. sorry for failpost
> Me = male



It wasn't recognised because you didn't tell it to look for an image. To code in an image, you can just type the *[noparse]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/noparse]* BB codes, or you can click on the (insert image) little picture icon above the dialog box and insert the url into the (from url) option. You can also upload an image from your computer using the (insert image) little picture icon and following the (from computer) options.

The system does try to resize overlarge images and/or replace the image with a clickable thumbnail, but sometimes it can't cope with the parameters provided and that does force side-scrolling for many members. 




Now, can you spot the signs that reveal this man is a writer?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Cran said:


> View attachment 11711
> 
> Now, can you spot the signs that reveal this man is a writer?



*Checklist *

*✓ *Scenic background
*✓ *No time to cut hair any shorter
*✓ *Big forehead
*✓ *Glasses
*✓ *Non-verbal cues / facial expression
*✓ *Spiffy clothes

Did I miss _any_? :tranquillity:


----------



## Patrick

He's also reading something aloud.


----------



## Cran

Patrick said:


> He's also reading something aloud.


In a manner of speaking, yes. 

The closed eyes are so that he can see if what he is saying looks good on paper. 

Oh, and the clothes: casual office wear, and at least 20 years out of date.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Cran said:


> In a manner of speaking, yes.
> 
> The closed eyes are so that he can see if what he is saying looks good on paper.
> 
> Oh, and the clothes: casual office wear, and at least 20 years out of date.



I knew something in that picture looked around my age. :glee:

I love how there's a double entendre there.


----------



## TKent

That is cold, young man 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I knew something in that picture looked around my age. :glee:
> 
> I love how there's a double entendre there.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

TKent said:


> That is cold, young man



I thought older folks prefer everything _on the rocks_. :redface2:


Sorry, I'll behave. O


----------



## RhythmOvPain

They're sideways because I used Tiny instead of Photobucket... 'cause It's down.

Turn your phone upside down to view correctly.


----------



## Sonata

Pidgeon84 said:


> YOU GET A BOOB JOB! YOU GET A BOOB JOB! I GET A BOOB JOB! EVERYONE GETS A BOOB JOB!



Can mine be a reduction one please...


----------



## Cran

Cran said:


> In a manner of speaking, yes.
> 
> The closed eyes are so that he can see if what he is saying looks good on paper.


It's an old habit, going back many years ...


----------



## Patrick

Sonata said:


> Can mine be a reduction one please...



Well if that doesn't raise an eyebrow...


----------



## alanmt

The jacket clinches it, Cran.

I prefer the stuff I bring home to be 21 years or older, myself.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Don't mind me, I'll just be staring at you until you keep scrolling.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Any relation to Ol' Crazy Eye?


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> Can mine be a reduction one please...





Patrick said:


> Well if that doesn't raise an eyebrow...



It would have to be both eyebrows as there are two of them.  I should have taken the advantage of the offer when a few bits were chopped off one many years ago.

Ah, but to be young and having (ahem) what is now wanted but not knowing at the time... SIGH

Just let them wait - then there might be a few regrets [and aching shoulders and backs].


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Don't mind me, I'll just be staring at you until you keep scrolling.



You should try relaxing your eyebrows, 'cos otherwise... wrinkles!


----------



## alanmt

Here's a pre-selfie throwback pic of me back in the day in Chiang Mai, Thailand just back from a jungle trek.



The trip inspired two of my favorite slam poems, including this one:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/146972-Indesiderata-warning-language-sexual-content?highlight=


----------



## Schrody

What do you think of this combination?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

That's your best picture yet


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> What do you think of this combination?
> 
> View attachment 11743



Oh, you fancy, huh?


----------



## Cran

Schrody said:


> What do you think of this combination?
> 
> View attachment 11743



 Two-tone wave style paving, brush doormats, fully accessorised door (matching keys and strap bag!), simple trim - I'd say a mid '90s makeover if it was in Oz.

Oh, the girl? Hmm. Grey sports jacket over dark espresso loose top, with black (or very dark) skin-tights (can't tell if they're jeans, or if they are stretch), and '70s revival two-tone sneakers (possibly navy & white) - it's a vertical mix of two styles, quite popular with the younger ones, office casual over early rocker revival, so I'd say club casual; could fit most situations, especially social.

Nerd factor? Quite high. Could be a university student or graduate. Science more than art; too subdued for art.

Professional writer? Maybe, but probably not on the job. I can't recall a professional writer who would wear any tight or restrictive clothing when working.

Apart from all that, you look good, Schrody.


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Oh, you fancy, huh?



Was going out, and it was warm, so I left my coat in the house.



Cran said:


> Two-tone wave style paving, brush doormats, fully accessorised door (matching keys and strap bag!), simple trim - I'd say a mid '90s makeover if it was in Oz.
> 
> Oh, the girl? Hmm. Grey sports jacket over dark espresso loose top, with black (or very dark) skin-tights (can't tell if they're jeans, or if they are stretch), and '70s revival two-tone sneakers (possibly navy & white) - it's a vertical mix of two styles, quite popular with the younger ones, office casual over early rocker revival, so I'd say club casual; could fit most situations, especially social.
> 
> Nerd factor? Quite high. Could be a university student or graduate. Science more than art; too subdued for art.
> 
> Professional writer? Maybe, but probably not on the job. I can't recall a professional writer who would wear any tight or restrictive clothing when working.
> 
> Apart from all that, you look good, Schrody.



They're black skinny jeans, and b/w sneakers, and I like to mix styles


----------



## joshybo

mrmustard615 said:


> That's your best picture yet



I don't know.  Without the banana on her head, it just doesn't look like Schrody to me.


----------



## Schrody

Because it's not me, Josh. Mysterious forces took over my body and they're actually forcing me to write. Help!


----------



## joshybo

Schrody said:


> Because it's not me, Josh. Mysterious forces took over my body and they're actually forcing me to write. Help!


Someone get this lady a banana hat, stat!


----------



## Deleted member 56686




----------



## Schrody

You look great, M! ^^


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Fine. Here. Take it. 
Exclusive Writing Forums Only Selfies!



_Ugh, I hate phone quality. _


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 11784


----------



## Thaumiel




----------



## Joe_Bassett

A guitar selfie?!  How can it be that _I, _GuitarHiro, have failed to take one?!!  

I shall rectify this immediately!


----------



## Thaumiel

It's a mandolin, but solid effort.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> It's a mandolin, but solid effort.



LOL!  It's just like a smaller guitar!  I only had a good look at the fretboard and the headstock. I didn't count the tuning pegs!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

So you DO play the guitar. >> ...


----------



## Joe_Bassett

RhythmOvPain said:


> So you DO play the guitar. >> ...


I'm not exactly Jimi Hendrix...
But I'm not too bad either...


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Fine. Here. Take it.
> Exclusive Writing Forums Only Selfies!
> 
> _Ugh, I hate phone quality. _



Fishing for comments, eh? Btw. why do you always make faces?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Fishing for comments, eh? Btw. why do you always make faces?



Because 
that's 
what 
faces 
do. :stupid:


----------



## Schrody

So pouting your lips is a normal look for you? I'm so sorry... I had no idea....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Hey now, making faces is fun!


----------



## Schrody

Now, now, young Ethan Hawke - first the Oscars, then the faces, silly.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> So pouting your lips is a normal look for you? I'm so sorry... I had no idea....



It works on old people! :very_drunk:


----------



## alanmt

Not as effective as shirtless pics, though.


----------



## Ultraroel

alanmt said:


> Not as effective as shirtless pics, though.



If you post enough faces, it will make up for the lack of topless pics


----------



## LeeC

Personally I can't wait for summer to return, to see further escapades in the NH nipples controversy ;-)


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Hey now, making faces is fun!
> 
> View attachment 11789



You look like if Johnny Depp and Cary Elwes had a son. o_o


----------



## Smith

RhythmOvPain said:


> You look like if Johnny Depp and Cary Elwes had a son. o_o



Lol, I do see a little Johnny Depp!


----------



## am_hammy

Reliving memories. I don't think I've shown this. Me back in October getting on a plane for the first time =)


----------



## PrinzeCharming

:icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu:



RhythmOvPain said:


> You look like if Johnny Depp and Cary Elwes had a son. o_o




I totally see it. :rofl:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

PrinzeCharming said:


> :icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu::icon_arrowu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally see it. :rofl:



And with that...

Dies.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

RhythmOvPain said:


> You look like if Johnny Depp and Cary Elwes had a son. o_o



What can I say, the eccentric handsomeness runs deep within me.


----------



## Cran

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> View attachment 11785


You will meet a dark and mysterious mandolin player ... 
oh, you are a dark and mysterious mandolin player ... 
in that case, you will find a mirror.



_I think I've already done a me+guitar here ... 
if not, well I have a few lying around somewhere ... _


----------



## Schrody

am_hammy said:


> Reliving memories. I don't think I've shown this. Me back in October getting on a plane for the first time =)



Those stairs are pretty short; the last time I took a plane we had to climb and climb, at least 15-20 steps...


----------



## Joe_Bassett

I dyed


It's not as dark as I wanted it to be, curse you light coloured hair!!


----------



## Pluralized

Went snowshoe-backpacking on Friday/Saturday - it was amazing out there.


----------



## Riptide

My sister and I were reenacting the Shinning.


----------



## Rookish

cat-ina-box dum da dam deeda dam do da!


----------



## Reichelina

This was last Dec 21st. I look human here. Hahaha. 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Mesafalcon

Reichelina said:


> This was last Dec 21st. I look human here. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."



Looks like your avatar!


----------



## Potty




----------



## RhythmOvPain

Potty said:


>



Hollywood couldn't make a movie with such a powerful story as this image tells.

0_o


----------



## Pluralized

Potty said:


>


Your beard is, ahem. . .migrating.


----------



## am_hammy

It's the face I find most intriguing.

_What does he see? What does he smell?_

The world may never know...


----------



## aj47

Me in my closet office area.


----------



## H.Brown

View attachment 12329here is me taking the plunge feel more comfortable now, so this is me


----------



## Patrick

Potty said:


>



I tried to tell them you existed...


----------



## am_hammy

I would like to take a moment and share this memory with you all from my college days.

This is my money face.


----------



## Reichelina

The elephant days. 2014.
I used to eat people back then. Lol.

But as i have been binging like there's no tomorrow, I'll end up heavier.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

*:!: EXCLUSIVE WF CONTENT! :!:
*_(Fresh from my SD card!)
(Embrace the fur.) 
_


----------



## Smith

PrinzeCharming said:


> *:!: EXCLUSIVE WF CONTENT! :!:
> *_(Fresh from my SD card!)
> (Embrace the fur.)
> _



Those books look like they're levitating. Is there something you're hiding from us?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Smith said:


> Those books look like they're levitating. Is there something you're hiding from us?



Unless he's a wizard, I believe it's one of those 'invisible bookshelves' that is a tab in the wall, making the books appear to float. I saw one for sale but didn't buy it. 

Obligatory selfie:

I recently paid a woman to remove most of the hair from the sides of my head. 

View attachment 12366

Now I only look 45% more psychopathic.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Smith said:


> Those books look like they're levitating. Is there something you're hiding from us?


:book:
:book:
:book:

:-k

\ :alien:  /


----------



## Cran

PrinzeCharming said:


> *:!: EXCLUSIVE WF CONTENT! :!:
> *_(Fresh from my SD card!)
> (Embrace the fur.)
> _



Has anyone mentioned a younger Oz expat, Guy Pearce?


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Oh, If you look hard enough you can see me smiling


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

GuitarHiro97 said:


> View attachment 12368
> Oh, If you look hard enough you can see me smiling




*-INTENSE SQUINTING- *

...Nope can't see it.


----------



## dale

my kid says we're like sherlock holmes in the fedoras....


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Cran said:


> Has anyone mentioned a younger Oz expat, Guy Pierce?



Actually, that's a new comparison! I usually hear Pete Wentz, Jay Baruchel, and a few other random guys.


----------



## Sonata

PrinzeCharming said:


> *:!: EXCLUSIVE WF CONTENT! :!:
> *_(Fresh from my SD card!)
> (Embrace the fur.)
> _



Your various expressions makes you look like a wannabee model :smile:


----------



## escorial

Pluralized said:


> Went snowshoe-backpacking on Friday/Saturday - it was amazing out there.




looks like a still from a movie..the guy in the background is about to pull out a gun and shoot.....can special agent plu recover...


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> View attachment 12366
> 
> Now I only look 45% more psychopathic.



Oh wow, that face... like you just got out from the psychiatry ward... no offense


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> Oh wow, that face... like you just got out from the psychiatry ward... no offense



Maybe I did... I can play a VERY convincing sane person.


----------



## Patrick

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Unless he's a wizard, I believe it's one of those 'invisible bookshelves' that is a tab in the wall, making the books appear to float. I saw one for sale but didn't buy it.
> 
> Obligatory selfie:
> 
> I recently paid a woman to remove most of the hair from the sides of my head.
> 
> View attachment 12366
> 
> Now I only look 45% more psychopathic.



There's a Jim carrey as the Riddler sort of thing going on here.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Unless he's a wizard, I believe it's one of those 'invisible bookshelves' that is a tab in the wall, making the books appear to float. I saw one for sale but didn't buy it.
> 
> Obligatory selfie:
> 
> I recently paid a woman to remove most of the hair from the sides of my head.
> 
> View attachment 12366
> 
> Now I only look 45% more psychopathic.











I've cracked the code!






WHERE HAVE YOU HIDDEN THE TARDIS?!?!111113


----------



## escorial

nailed it ROP.....


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Maybe I did... I can play a VERY convincing sane person.



Don't be silly - no one's sane here :lol:


----------



## joshybo

Schrody said:


> Don't be silly - no one's sane here :lol:


Speak for yourselves.


----------



## LeeC

Schrody said:


> Don't be silly - no one's sane here :lol:


Hey! I resemble that.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

RhythmOvPain said:


> I've cracked the code!
> 
> WHERE HAVE YOU HIDDEN THE TARDIS?!?!111113



Ask your mum. 

OOOOOOOH! 

*-Dances- *






Well, now I MUST change my avatar to something matt smith related...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hm, this is the closest I've found for myself: 









Oh, hey Schrodes ... 

[Spoiler2=You gotta put your toys away! I almost stepped on him! | BEACH BODY TOY WARNING]]






[/Spoiler2]


----------



## joshybo

PrinzeCharming said:


> Hm, this is the closest I've found for myself:



You know, that does look remarkably a lot like you.  Fortunately, I found an action figure that resembles me, too.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

joshybo said:


> You know, that does look remarkably a lot like you.  Fortunately, I found an action figure that resembles me, too.
> 
> View attachment 12384



Wow, that's impressive. Throw the glasses, and then ... nailed it!


----------



## Smith

From last summer, with my crew on my best friend's boat and lake.


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Hm, this is the closest I've found for myself:
> 
> Oh, hey Schrodes ...
> 
> [Spoiler2=You gotta put your toys away! I almost stepped on him! | BEACH BODY TOY WARNING]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Spoiler2]



I don't like him - too muscular.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

This was the closest I could find online...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

View attachment 12403

*Wait a minute, that's not me...  

...eh, close enough. *


----------



## RhythmOvPain

All jokes aside.

Before:






After:






YOUR BARBER CAN KISS MY ASS!


----------



## Cran

Schrody said:


> I don't like him - too muscular.



Note who is saying this:


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> All jokes aside.
> 
> YOUR BARBER CAN KISS MY ASS!



I like your after pic better.



Cran said:


> Note who is saying this:



Yeah, but I wouldn't make out with Bambo either :lol:


----------



## Reichelina

Have you seen my family? 
LOL.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

RhythmOvPain said:


> All jokes aside.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR BARBER CAN KISS MY ASS!



Thanks, Rocket Launcher Jesus!


----------



## Smith

My cousin Nathan.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

A quick one from a few minutes ago. *#FreshBeardCandy*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Day 50 something of my diet. My face is getting its structure back, haha; the ghosts of cheekbones are poking through again. Hoping to look like my old boyish self by the end of the year. Wish me luck :0)

I didn't realize how big that picture was going to be. BLUSH. Christ. Apologies to everyone with eyes.


----------



## Reichelina

I love Francis. #deadpooljoke


----------



## Smith

My grandpa was one suave, mischievous kid, and I see where I get some of my looks from.

Miss ya' grandpa! May he rest in peace.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I LIVE AGAIN!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Now stick 'em up, 'CAUSE THIS IS A ROBERY!


----------



## Reichelina

Monday again tomorrow.  
#excusemynomakeupface


----------



## am_hammy

Reichelina said:


> Monday again tomorrow.
> #excusemynomakeupface



Hey you own the no makeup look! You don't need it! =)


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> Hey you own the no makeup look! You don't need it! =)



[emoji33] you just made my night! 
haha! Thanks. 

*throws makeup kit in the trash.
**just kidding


----------



## am_hammy

Reichelina said:


> [emoji33] you just made my night!
> haha! Thanks.
> 
> *throws makeup kit in the trash.
> **just kidding



Haha! It's okay if it stays in the cabinet or on the shelf for a day or two. It's good to have those moments =)


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> Haha! It's okay if it stays in the cabinet or on the shelf for a day or two. It's good to have those moments =)



I had days when I went to work without makeup. (Only face powder..) 
People are like.... "Are you okay? You look sick." 

Haha. 

One of the scariest things is when people see us the way we are. 
By that I mean, without makeup I look scary. Hahahahahahaha. 

I hope you have a nice day, Hammy!


----------



## Patrick

Less makeup makes for a better kiss. :lone:


----------



## H.Brown

I am the opposite as I hardly wear makeup but this is because I am not very good at applying it and it takes me ages to get it the way I want. I like wearing it don't get me wrong just not everyday, I suppose being a chef is not a job that makeup is an option for me every day. I will always say no makeup is always better but I'm sure its a personal opinion thing tbh.


----------



## Smith

Make-up > plastic-surgery. *shivers* I don't want to look at somebody and mistake them for The Joker. "You wanna' know how I got these scars...? Plastic surgery!"

But yeah, natural, *healthy* beauty is always important!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

...

As far as I'm concerned, you're either ugly or you're not.


----------



## Smith

Beauty is subjective. ^_^


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> I am the opposite as I hardly wear makeup but this is because I am not very good at applying it and it takes me ages to get it the way I want. I like wearing it don't get me wrong just not everyday, I suppose being a chef is not a job that makeup is an option for me every day. I will always say no makeup is always better but I'm sure its a personal opinion thing tbh.



In the corporate world, applying makeup is encouraged.
Also, I can be pretty girly and started applying powder and lip gloss at the age of 15. I don't wear lots of it - and by lots I mean, how the Kardashians put makeup on. Haha! 

My makeup routine involves less than five things.
Face powder (not a foundation!!), lipstick, black eyeliner and brown eyeliner. It takes less than 10 mins to apply all of it.

The black eyeliner is a must for my "rebellious" look, shouting. "Beware, I have not had coffee yet", kind of look. 

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Reichelina

RhythmOvPain said:


> ...
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you're either ugly or you're not.



[emoji27]


----------



## PrinzeCharming

If I wanted to kiss a cupcake (someone wearing lots of makeup ["frosting"]), I'd kiss a cupcake. Stay natural.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Reichelina said:


> [emoji27]



You're not.


----------



## am_hammy

Reichelina said:


> I had days when I went to work without makeup. (Only face powder..)
> People are like.... "Are you okay? You look sick."
> 
> Haha.
> 
> One of the scariest things is when people see us the way we are.
> By that I mean, without makeup I look scary. Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> I hope you have a nice day, Hammy!



People like that have nothing better to do with themselves. You ignore them. And then you tell me and I will haunt them through the interwebz.

And i hope you have a good day/evening too 

Everyone needs to post no makeup selfies ^_^


----------



## H.Brown

Reichelina said:


> In the corporate world, applying makeup is encouraged.
> Also, I can be pretty girly and started applying powder and lip gloss at the age of 15. I don't wear lots of it - and by lots I mean, how the Kardashians put makeup on. Haha!
> 
> My makeup routine involves less than five things.
> Face powder (not a foundation!!), lipstick, black eyeliner and brown eyeliner. It takes less than 10 mins to apply all of it.
> 
> The black eyeliner is a must for my "rebellious" look, shouting. "Beware, I have not had coffee yet", kind of look.
> 
> Hahahahahaha!




Hi Reichelina,

I can see how that would be in my next job I will be looking to work in a more corporate environment. I don't wear alot even on a night out because it takes me over ten mins to just apply black eyeliner, eye shadow,mascara and sometimes lipstick. But then I wasn't such a girly girl through my teenage years it was more end of college beginning of uni that I made an effort with it.  I understand the need for black eyeliner it gives me more confidence. Hahaha.


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> Hi Reichelina,
> 
> I can see how that would be in my next job I will be looking to work in a more corporate environment. I don't wear alot even on a night out because it takes me over ten mins to just apply black eyeliner, eye shadow,mascara and sometimes lipstick. But then I wasn't such a girly girl through my teenage years it was more end of college beginning of uni that I made an effort with it.  I understand the need for black eyeliner it gives me more confidence. Hahaha.




I just realized that makeup does nothing for me! 
Why am I even wearing them?! Haha. 

But yeah this is my everyday look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel you don't need the makeup anyway! 

My must-have is sunblock/sunscreen. I always put some on. 
You just need makeup to "fix" or "cover" something up. So if you're canvas - your face - is already flawless, no need to ruin it, right?


----------



## Olly Buckle

I always feel the clue is in the name, would I rather a real woman or a made up one? No contest.

When our daughter got married the other half went out and bought some, in that situation, where nobody wears regular clothes or looks and behaves like they normally do I can see it, even I had a haircut and bought a suit, but I still prefer her natural. Also she looks in much better shape than most women her age, painting your face and scrubbing it off on a regular basis is not good for it I feel, but maybe she is just blessed.


----------



## H.Brown

(





Reichelina said:


> I just realized that makeup does nothing for me!
> Why am I even wearing them?! Haha.
> 
> But yeah this is my everyday look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you don't need the makeup anyway!
> 
> My must-have is sunblock/sunscreen. I always put some on.
> You just need makeup to "fix" or "cover" something up. So if you're canvas - your face - is already flawless, no need to ruin it, right?



That would be how much make up I would wear to a special event. Here is how I look out of work.View attachment 12503


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> (
> 
> That would be how much make up I would wear to a special event. Here is how I look out of work.View attachment 12503



Wow. You are so pretty! 
No need for makeup! Hands down.  

For a special event I'll just add mascara and eye shadow. And maybe scratch my eyes putting more black eyeliner.


----------



## Patrick

Moderation. No harm in a lick of paint for an old barn. LOL.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> Moderation. No harm in a lick of paint for an old barn. LOL.



H.Brown, he says we're old... Hahahahaha.


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> H.Brown, he says we're old... Hahahahaha.



Who me? :lone:


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> Who me? :lone:



Yeah. [emoji24]

"..old barn..." 

Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

H.Brown said:


> Here is how I look out of work.View attachment 12503



I love your hair!


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> Yeah. [emoji24]
> 
> "..old barn..."
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!



You like Francis; it wouldn't have worked out.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> You like Francis; it wouldn't have worked out.



Hahahahahahaha! Can you blame me? [emoji7]
Had to buy the dishwashing soap when I saw it. That brand is usually not available here. 

Next: Suicide Squad.


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> Hahahahahahaha! Can you blame me? [emoji7]
> Had to buy the dishwashing soap when I saw it. That brand is usually not available here.
> 
> Next: Suicide Squad.



Oh yeah, sure. I've heard it all before young lady. What's next, "He just cleans my dishes and pipes."? Lol.

I look forward to Margot Robbie.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> Oh yeah, sure. I've heard it all before young lady. What's next, "He just cleans my dishes and pipes."? Lol.
> 
> I look forward to Margot Robbie.



Now you call me "young lady" after you said we are old! 
Make up your mind sir.

Jared Leto! Don't forget! "No, I'm not gonna kill you! But I will hurt you, really, really bad..." Or something like that. Ahahaha.

For some reason, I don't look forward to Batman Vs Superman. 
I'm watching Allegiant this weekend. (Divergent series...) 
You are probably not familiar?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Now you call me "young lady" after you said we are old!
> Make up your mind sir.



I am honestly not sure what I want to do. My colleagues at work are telling me to shave, but I might do a trim. Ughh.. decisions to look young again.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am honestly not sure what I want to do. My colleagues at work are telling me to shave, but I might do a trim. Ughh.. decisions to look young again.



How long is it now? Can you post a pic? 

You came to the right place. 
We are experts when it comes to the magical thing called BEARD.


----------



## Patrick

Reichelina said:


> Now you call me "young lady" after you said we are old!
> Make up your mind sir.
> 
> Jared Leto! Don't forget! "No, I'm not gonna kill you! But I will hurt you, really, really bad..." Or something like that. Ahahaha.
> 
> For some reason, I don't look forward to Batman Vs Superman.
> I'm watching Allegiant this weekend. (Divergent series...)
> *You are probably not familiar?*



That's correct.

I am ambivalent about Batman vs Superman, because the previous Batman trilogy is one of my favourite movie trilogies, and Superman's the most overpowered superhero of all time, so there are many ways it could fail for me. If they do my Bats a disservice I will not be happy.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> How long is it now? Can you post a pic?
> 
> You came to the right place.
> We are experts when it comes to the magical thing called BEARD.





PrinzeCharming said:


> *:!: EXCLUSIVE WF CONTENT! :!:
> *_(Fresh from my SD card!)
> (Embrace the fur.)
> _



Well, it's pretty much like this (a week ago). But I'll go ahead and give you an update in a few minutes.  

Thanks Beardperts!

* Edit - a week ago as in ... I grow a lot in a week.


----------



## am_hammy

Patrick said:


> ... and* Superman's the most overpowered superhero of all time*, so there are many ways it could fail for me. If they do my Bats a disservice I will not be happy.



Let us not forget that he is basically deathly allergic to a giant rock crystal thing. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> That's correct.
> 
> I am ambivalent about Batman vs Superman, because the previous Batman trilogy is one of my favourite movie trilogies, and Superman's the most overpowered superhero of all time, so there are many ways it could fail for me. If they do my Bats a disservice I will not be happy.



You might look into the Divergent series. See if you like it. 

So many movies, so little time..... And money.


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> Let us not forget that he is basically deathly allergic to a giant rock crystal thing. Which is ridiculous.



And the fact that he takes off glasses and people don't recognize him! Why???!!!!!


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> Well, it's pretty much like this (a week ago). But I'll go ahead and give you an update in a few minutes.
> 
> Thanks Beardperts!
> 
> * Edit - a week ago as in ... I grow a lot in a week.



Dumbledore!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Dumbledore!



*Dumbhaircaughtindoor. No thank you. That's too long.


----------



## Patrick

am_hammy said:


> Let us not forget that he is basically deathly allergic to a giant rock crystal thing. Which is ridiculous.



Yes, and Lex Luthor's a genius for using the one thing that drains Superman of his invincibility. 

And then they created Doomsday who killed Superman but not really, lolz, because he was just in a Superman sleep, lolz, and he basically eats the sun's power lolz, so you need to destroy the sun before you can stop Superman, and then he can always just leave the solar system, lolz.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> Yes, and Lex Luthor's a genius for using the one thing that drains Superman of his invincibility.
> 
> And then they created Doomsday who killed Superman but not really, lolz, because he was just in a Superman sleep, lolz, and he basically eats the sun's power lolz, so you need to destroy the sun before you can stop Superman, and then he can always just leave the solar system, lolz.



That is why I prefer Marvel.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

To celebrate my 2nd *MONTH *anniversary (1/6/16)



















Behold ...  _THE __NEST_!


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> To celebrate my 2nd *MONTH *anniversary (1/6/16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behold ...  _THE __NEST_!



I have a question, do you use conditioner on it? [emoji51]


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> I have a question, do you use conditioner on it? [emoji51]



Sometimes.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> Sometimes.



Impressive. *clap clap

If you shave it all off, you'll look and feel like a baby. 
If you want old ladies pinching your cheeks and mumbling how cute of a baby you are, do that. 

.25 inch?


----------



## LeeC

Conditioner? I don't even wash. The dogs like me better that way


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Impressive. *clap clap
> 
> If you shave it all off, you'll look and feel like a baby.
> If you want old ladies pinching your cheeks and mumbling how cute of a baby you are, do that.
> 
> .25 inch?




Haha, thanks. Not as impressive as Santa below. I don't measure. I usually trim whenever I get a chance. The old ladies treat me like bread. They'll have me any way I serve them. But yes, you're absolutely right. I have a baby face. 



LeeC said:


> Conditioner? I don't even wash. The dogs like me better that way
> 
> View attachment 12506




More kudos to Santa! Woo! 

It is my honor to present you ...


----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> Conditioner? I don't even wash. The dogs like me better that way
> 
> View attachment 12506



I bet they do!




PrinzeCharming said:


> Haha, thanks. Not as impressive as Santa below. I don't measure. I usually trim whenever I get a chance. The old ladies treat me like bread. They'll have me any way I serve them. But yes, you're absolutely right. I have a baby face.
> 
> 
> ]



Do you have pics of you with a Five O'clock shadow? 
What time is it there? Hahahahha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

This is why I don't smile. 

View attachment 12507

*-shudder-*


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> What time is it there? Hahahahha.




*MIDNIGHT! *_(actually 11:39 PM)
_


Reichelina said:


> Do you have pics of you with a Five O'clock shadow?


Yes, I do actually. 

Here, this is around 1 O'Clock.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> *MIDNIGHT!
> *
> 
> Yes, I do actually.



This shouts "I'm not a baby anymore but I'm not ready to be a dad" kind of look.  

How about something longer than this but shorter than the one on your face now?


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> This is why I don't smile.
> 
> View attachment 12507
> 
> *-shudder-*



Show your teeth!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Show your teeth!



Never! 

I look like a serial killer when I show my teeth!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> This shouts "I'm not a baby anymore but I'm not ready to be a dad" kind of look.
> 
> How about something longer than this but shorter than the one on your face now?




You have a great point! That's why I had to edit as "1 o'clock" 

Here: 







Unless you want something longer than my avatar picture?





Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Never!
> 
> I look like a serial killer when I show my teeth!




I'm the other way around.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Never!
> 
> I look like a serial killer when I show my teeth!



Lol. Try!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> Lol. Try!



Maybe after I've actually slept and showered.

Plus there's a wee bit o' alcohol in me so right now my face is sideways.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Maybe after I've actually slept and showered.
> 
> Plus there's a wee bit o' alcohol in me so right now my face is sideways.



Are you old enough to drink, young man? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Are you old enough to drink, young man? Hahahahahaha!



I had Jager last night. Boy was that a trip. It's a weird buzz for me because it relaxes me and then I am wide awake.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> I had Jager last night. Boy was that a trip. It's a weird buzz for me because it relaxes me and then I am wide awake.



It's pathetic when you can't sleep eh? 
I only stop "thinking" when I sleep and it's elusive! 

Oh by the way, the last photo you sent.... Your beard there... Is the bomb. You look handsome there... (Only there! Lol)


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Oh by the way, the last photo you sent.... Your beard there... Is the bomb. You look handsome there... (Only there! Lol)





So, back to the original question ...trim it down?


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> So, back to the original question ...trim it down?



Yes, sir.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Keep the beard P C. Mine was for practical reasons, kept nicking the scar under my chin from the first motorcycle accident, but when I work out the hours I have saved over the years not having to shave every morning ... I could have written a book LOL


----------



## escorial




----------



## Schrody

Reichelina said:


> Are you old enough to drink, young man? Hahahahahaha!



Not in the US


----------



## H.Brown

Reichelina said:


> Wow. You are so pretty!
> No need for makeup! Hands down.
> 
> For a special event I'll just add mascara and eye shadow. And maybe scratch my eyes putting more black eyeliner.



Thank you.  I love black eyeliner it has been the only make up item I regularly buy I can live without everything else but eyeliner. Been great chatting to you. See you around.


----------



## Smith

Me in Tennessee last summer, visiting family with my dad.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Smith said:


> View attachment 12518
> 
> Me in Tennessee last summer, visiting family with my dad.




SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! #BlinkingBackMemories

I love your shirt, dude!


----------



## Glyax




----------



## Reichelina

Glyax said:


> View attachment 12522



Your dog!!!! 
What's his/her name?!


----------



## Glyax

Reichelina said:


> Your dog!!!!
> What's his/her name?!



Dagr  and it's a he


----------



## Reichelina

Glyax said:


> Dagr  and it's a he



He's very handsome. Husky?


----------



## Patrick

He is a gorgeous doggy.


----------



## Glyax

Reichelina said:


> He's very handsome. Husky?



Yess he is a Siberian husky 1 year old


----------



## Patrick

Glyax said:


> Yess he is a Siberian husky 1 year old



Give him a kiss and a cuddle for me. He's a lovely boy.


----------



## Reichelina

Glyax said:


> Yess he is a Siberian husky 1 year old



I can pet him all day! He's super handsome.
I would want one but I don't have the yard for big dogs...for now. Haha.

I know of a family who owns 4 huskies. It's super fun watching all of them play.


----------



## Glyax

Reichelina said:


> I can pet him all day! He's super handsome.
> I would want one but I don't have the yard for big dogs...for now. Haha.
> 
> I know of a family who owns 4 huskies. It's super fun watching all of them play.



I have my husky, two border collies, and 2 papillions lol


----------



## Reichelina

Glyax said:


> I have my husky, two border collies, and 2 papillions lol



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] 
That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Reichelina

"My phone is dying
So is my heart." 

Gonna watch Allegiant with cousin. 

I look weird.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> "My phone is dying
> So is my heart."
> 
> Gonna watch Allegiant with cousin.
> 
> I look weird.




Will you marry me?


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Who isn't attracted to weird? #weirdmates :emmersed:


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Will you marry me?



It depends. 
I need you to differentiate ghrelin and leptin first. Lol.



PrinzeCharming said:


> Who isn't attracted to weird? #weirdmates :emmersed:



Yeah, bruh! 

#weirdmates


----------



## Reichelina

....


----------



## Sonata

Reichelina said:


> ....Last edited by Reichelina; Today at 11:47 AM.                                                                   Reason: Sorry wasn't able to put the two quotes in one post!



Look at the bottom row on the message pane.  On the right, starting from the left you have "Reply" then "Reply with Quote" and the last one [although it only has a icon] - hover your mouse over it and you will see "Multi-Quote this Message".

Click on that icon on whichever posts you wish to multi-quote in one post - a blue tick will show that it is included, and they should all appear in the one post.


----------



## Reichelina

Sonata said:


> Look at the bottom row on the message pane.  On the right, starting from the left you have "Reply" then "Reply with Quote" and the last one [although it only has a icon] - hover your mouse over it and you will see "Multi-Quote this Message".
> 
> Click on that icon on whichever posts you wish to multi-quote in one post - a blue tick will show that it is included, and they should all appear in the one post.



Haha! The thing is, I use tapatalk (so I can access the forum anywhere I am) and the interface is weird.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> It depends.
> I need you to differentiate ghrelin and leptin first. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bruh!
> 
> #weirdmates



Well they are like a ying and yang.  They need each other in order to create an energy balance in the body.  They work together in your gastrointestinal system where the ghrelin tells your body when to eat in order to gain energy, and then leptin tells you when you have gained enough food for energy, and thus you are satiated.  :victorious:


----------



## aj47




----------



## escorial

you are so talented astro.........


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> you are so talented astro.........



Imagine what I could do if I could photoshop ...


----------



## Sonata

astroannie said:


> Imagine what I could do if I could photoshop ...



I dread to think!


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Well they are like a ying and yang.  They need each other in order to create an energy balance in the body.  They work together in your gastrointestinal system where the ghrelin tells your body when to eat in order to gain energy, and then leptin tells you when you have gained enough food for energy, and thus you are satiated.  :victorious:



I'm impressed. 
Can you now summarize what the Minnesota Starvation Project was all about? 



astroannie said:


> View attachment 12583





astroannie said:


> Imagine what I could do if I could photoshop ...




It's really easy! It can be quite addictive too! 

Well, excuse me while I save the world. Lol.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> I'm impressed.
> Can you now summarize what the Minnesota Starvation Project was all about?



Hmmm, do you have an eating disorder?  :disillusionment:

I could cheat and look it up on a search engine, but from what I remember of it from school, is it was an experiment that happened before experiments in the United States became more restrictive to how they could be conducted on humans, where people were starved intentionally so that the effects could be studied, and so that the effects of trying to rehabilitate the people after starvation could also be observed in order to be able to help people from other countries who might face starvation from wars and natural disasters.  

Damn what else does it take from a person in order to impress you?!!?  I just hope you don't want a copy of my credit report...  :worked_till_5am:


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Hmmm, do you have an eating disorder?  :disillusionment:
> 
> I could cheat and look it up on a search engine, but from what I remember of it from school, is it was an experiment that happened before experiments in the United States became more restrictive to how they could be conducted on humans, where people were starved intentionally so that the effects could be studied, and so that the effects of trying to rehabilitate the people after starvation could also be observed in order to be able to help people from other countries who might face starvation from wars and natural disasters.
> 
> Damn what else does it take from a person in order to impress you?!!?  I just hope you don't want a copy of my credit report...  :worked_till_5am:



Whoa. So you answered ghrelin and leptin from memory? 

I've been reading about the Holocaust a few months ago, one thing led to another...blah blah, and I saw the frail bodies of some of the jews who were starved to the point of emaciation and death. That made me wonder what happens to the body when you're short of nutrients like that. Voila! Google pointed me to that experiment. 

No need to impress me. The fact that you're in this forum, interested in literature and writing, is impressive enough. 

High five!


P.S. Your answer regarding the Starvation project is on point too. 
Okay, I will marry you. Lol.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> Whoa. So you answered ghrelin and leptin from memory?
> 
> I've been reading about the Holocaust a few months ago, one thing led to another...blah blah, and I saw the frail bodies of some of the jews who were starved to the point of emaciation and death. That made me wonder what happens to the body when you're short of nutrients like that. Voila! Google pointed me to that experiment.
> 
> No need to impress me. The fact that you're in this forum, interested in literature and writing, is impressive enough.
> 
> High five!
> 
> 
> P.S. Your answer regarding the Starvation project is on point too.
> Okay, I will marry you. Lol.



I was a district manager for a nutritional company here in the U.S. called GNC (General Nutrition Center).  I have also studied some nutrition in college, so I know a few things like that.  I also read a lot of news articles and stuff online, so I am full of useless information.  I'm just curious, you used to list your location as PH, is that the Philippines?  I'm currently taking a Human Trafficking class and we talk a lot about Asia.  The text talks a lot about The Golden Triangle, Thailand, and some about the Philippines.  If you are from the Philippines, have you noticed organized crime and human trafficking first hand?  Especially sex tourism?

Sorry if I'm derailing the thread, if so you can answer me in PM.  Thanks!  :thumbl:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Lewdog said:


> Sorry if I'm derailing the thread, if so you can answer me in PM.  Thanks!  :thumbl:



*BOOM! 

#SelfieGameRenewed
*





_(This was inspired when I saw the previous selfies. I tried to reach the original reaction.) _


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> *BOOM!
> 
> #SelfieGameRenewed
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(This was inspired when I saw the previous selfies. I tried to reach the original reaction.) _



Why aren't we all smiling?
We should be embracing joy! 









Sorry if my pics give your laptop viruses. Tee hee


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Sorry if my pics give your laptop viruses. Tee hee



I am pretty sure some guys lurking around here will be too busy to notice.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am pretty sure some guys lurking around here will be too busy to notice.



Guy 1: That girl looks like a criminal. 
Guy 2: You're right, brotha. Should we investigate her?
Guy 3: Yeah. You think she can be an ISIS leader?
Guy 1: Nah. She's too weak for that. 
Guy 4: Friends, I think my laptop is broken... Everything crashed.
Guy 5: I'm hungry.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Guy 1: That girl looks like a criminal.
> Guy 2: You're right, brotha. Should we investigate her?
> Guy 3: Yeah. You think she can be an ISIS leader?
> Guy 1: Nah. She's too weak for that.
> Guy 4: Friends, I think my laptop is broken... Everything crashed.
> Guy 5: I'm hungry.




_*Femme fatale. *_Yes, I'm Guy 1. First impressions for first photo.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> Guy 1: That girl looks like a criminal.
> Guy 2: You're right, brotha. Should we investigate her?
> Guy 3: Yeah. You think she can be an ISIS leader?
> Guy 1: Nah. She's too weak for that.
> Guy 4: Friends, I think my laptop is broken... Everything crashed.
> Guy 5: I'm hungry.



I'm the hungry guy, and I want some bacon!


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> _*Femme fatale. *_Yes, I'm Guy 1. First impressions for first photo.



Thanks! I'm touched.



Lewdog said:


> I'm the hungry guy, and I want some bacon!



Go vegetarian, my friend.  
Bacon is meh.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> Thanks! I'm touched.
> 
> 
> 
> Go vegetarian, my friend.
> Bacon is meh.



Welcome to my ignore list!  :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Welcome to my ignore list!  :ChainGunSmiley:



Well, i'll send my troops to Cumberland falls to drop bombs to where you are! Bwahahahahahahahahaahha. 
Do not mess with criminals!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

*Hey! 

*





I am _watching_ you two. You better start posting selfies! 


_(Yes, I took this picture like 5 minutes ago for you as a personal "don't derail this thread" reminder.) _


----------



## am_hammy

Lewdog said:


> Welcome to my ignore list!  :ChainGunSmiley:




I was really hoping to see some wedding selfies.


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> I was really hoping to see some wedding selfies.



Mr. Charming and Mr. Lewdog can be a great couple! 
Fun fun! 

Lol.




PrinzeCharming said:


> *Hey!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am _watching_ you two. You better start posting selfies!
> 
> 
> _(Yes, I took this picture like 5 minutes ago for you as a personal "don't derail this thread" reminder.) _



Sorry selfie police. 
Here you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The criminal is HANGRY.


----------



## Reichelina

..


----------



## LeeC

am_hammy said:


> I was really hoping to see some wedding selfies.


Will this do, it's from a "few" years back


----------



## Reichelina

LeeC said:


> Will this do, it's from a "few" years back
> View attachment 12598



Awww. [emoji7]


----------



## am_hammy

LeeC said:


> Will this do, it's from a "few" years back
> View attachment 12598



I absolutely love it!


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## dale

i had to snap this one when i went out east. the totalitarian buffoons here in my state banned smoking
in public places, so i was quite thrilled to be able to fire up in the smoking section of a nice restaurant
after being deprived of that for so long.....


----------



## Smith

Me with Conor Murphy, the lead singer from Foxing. Nice guy and an awesome show; favorite small venue / smaller show I've been to! Place was called "The Loving Touch" lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYc_wtSV-Wc

It's too bad glasses are every flash camera's worst enemy.


----------



## Reichelina

I plan to cut my hair. What do you think? 
Will that make me look less ugly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was back in 2012.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Women ALWAYS look better with long hair... but you're not ugly?


----------



## Plasticweld

With short hair your face looks a little rounder and healthier, it also high lights your cheek bones which make you look striking.  It might just be the smile that makes all the difference, the one with long hair your not smiling and that really effects anyone's looks


----------



## Reichelina

RhythmOvPain said:


> Women ALWAYS look better with long hair... but you're not ugly?



Thanks Rhythm. 
You know how everyone is taught that we are all beautiful creatures?
Until you were told you're not. It stays with you. Hahahaha! 

I'll keep it long then.


----------



## Reichelina

Plasticweld said:


> With short hair your face looks a little rounder and healthier, it also high lights your cheek bones which are make you striking.  It might just smile that makes all the difference, the one with long hair your not smiling and that really effects anyone's looks









Here, smiling...lol


----------



## H.Brown

RhythmOvPain said:


> Women ALWAYS look better with long hair... but you're not ugly?


To be fair I think girls can look pretty with short hair too. 
View attachment 12664


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> To be fair I think girls can look pretty with short hair too.
> View attachment 12664



Is that you!? You look different with short hair.
Fierce and bold. Very nice!


----------



## H.Brown

Yes, thats what I looked like 3 and a half years ago. Thank you Ive never seen myself in that way.


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> Yes, thats what I looked like 3 and a half years ago. Thank you Ive never seen myself in that way.



Or maybe it was the eyeliner.
You just looked more confident here.


----------



## Smith

Was at a huge LAN tournament at Eastern over the weekend with my cousins and friends. The five of us participated in the CS:GO and Rocket League competitions. We may not have won, but our match did make it onto the stream with a professional commentator and co-commentator / professional Rocket League player, which was not only watched by everybody there but also 1000+ viewers on Twitch.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

You look beautiful in this picture. Lol.


----------



## Reichelina

....


----------



## Lewdog

RhythmOvPain said:


> You look beautiful in this picture. Lol.



Don't you hit on my future wife!  =;


----------



## dale

i think all men agree that either long hair or the "bob-cut" look best on girls. it depends a lot on the bone structure
of the face and the natural hair color as to which is best. i mean...many women look beautiful with any haircut. but the
long hair look and the bob-cut look have been popular for centuries because they emphasize certain beauty points
upon the face.


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> i think all men agree that either long hair or the "bob-cut" look best on girls. it depends a lot on the bone structure
> of the face and the natural hair color as to which is best. i mean...many women look beautiful with any haircut. but the
> long hair look and the bob-cut look have been popular for centuries because they emphasize certain beauty points
> upon the face.



I've just always been a long hair guy.  I truly enjoy running my fingers through a woman's hair, even when just sitting and watching tv or driving in the car.  I think it might be a fetish!


----------



## dale

Lewdog said:


> I've just always been a long hair guy.  I truly enjoy running my fingers through a woman's hair, even when just sitting and watching tv or driving in the car.  I think it might be a fetish!



as long as it's long enough to pull? it's long enough. that's my motto.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

It depends on the texture of the hair. I have loose curls - think of a goldie locks style spiral pattern - if anyone ran there fingers through my hair it'd probably get stuck towards the end because its not meant to be run through

 Im not saying my hair is unkempt, it just takes a little more effort to make it look good. 

On the plus side, my hair is very soft.


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> as long as it's long enough to pull? it's long enough. that's my motto.



You have an overwhelming need to pull a woman's hair?? Haha


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> You have an overwhelming need to pull a woman's hair?? Haha



or...women have an overwhelming need for me to pull their hair. what you think? lol


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> or...women have an overwhelming need for me to pull their hair. what you think? lol



Oh okay. Cause I'm the type of girl who does the pulling part.  lol.


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> Oh okay. Cause I'm the type of girl who does the pulling part.  lol.



yeah. but you're european. that explains a lot.


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> yeah. but you're european. that explains a lot.


I'm Asian. Lol.


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> I'm Asian. Lol.



lol. oh my god. i stand corrected. i'm sorry. but really, that even emphasizes the point. whatever the hell my point was. i honestly can't remember.


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> lol. oh my god. i stand corrected. i'm sorry. but really, that even emphasizes the point. whatever the hell my point was. i honestly can't remember.



It's all right. 
I get that a lot. Some people think I don't look like a legit Asian anyway.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> It's all right.
> I get that a lot. Some people think I don't look like a legit Asian anyway.



You look part Indian and part Asian.


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> You look part Indian and part Asian.



Indians are still asians. Hahaha. 

Some say I look part arab... Still asians (technically speaking...) hahaha. 

I once had my hair dyed blonde before. Someone thought I was european. I think I look like a weirdo. Lol.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> Indians are still asians. Hahaha.
> 
> Some say I look part arab... Still asians (technically speaking...) hahaha.
> 
> I once had my hair dyed blonde before. Someone thought I was european. I think I look like a weirdo. Lol.



Our kids are going to look so awesome!  I just hope because you are tall for a girl they end up taller than me... I want to have like five boys all right after the other so they can play basketball together!


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Our kids are going to look so awesome!  I just hope because you are tall for a girl they end up taller than me... I want to have like five boys all right after the other so they can play basketball together!



Lol! My dad is a twin so maybe i can bear you three twin boys. That's six in 3! Efficient! Lol.


----------



## Lewdog

Here are another couple pictures of me at the beach.


----------



## Reichelina

Lewdog said:


> Here are another couple pictures of me at the beach.



Oh baby, who are those girls?! 
Are you cheating on me? Hahahaha. 

Oh there I am. The one in a bumblebee shirt. Hahaha.


----------



## Lewdog

Reichelina said:


> Oh baby, who are those girls?!
> Are you cheating on me? Hahahaha.
> 
> Oh there I am. The one in a bumblebee shirt. Hahaha.



That's not a bumble bee shirt, that's Charlie Brown.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

View attachment 12723

Just, y'know, chillin' with my doves.


----------



## Reichelina

Back in Malaysia when I was still skinnier than today...


----------



## Lewdog




----------



## am_hammy

St. Patrick's Day selfie with my bestie. I also got a free t-shirt!


----------



## Lewdog

am_hammy said:


> St. Patrick's Day selfie with my bestie. I also got a free t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 12725



You aren't wearing green, I would so pinch you!


----------



## am_hammy

Lewdog said:


> You aren't wearing green, I would so pinch you!



Yes I am! It's the lighting but my cardigan is green =p


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

am_hammy said:


> Yes I am! It's the lighting but my cardigan is green =p



Cardigan!?

Banned!

Wait, wrong thread...


----------



## Reichelina

2014


----------



## am_hammy

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Cardigan!?
> 
> Banned!
> 
> Wait, wrong thread...




But, but! I like my cardigans


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> But, but! I like my cardigans



He's banning you because he just wants your cardigan for himself. Jealous bee.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

am_hammy said:


> St. Patrick's Day selfie with my bestie. I also got a free t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 12725



You have a most beautiful smile, Hammy. A very warm and honest face. Rather cute, I must say.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

A picture of my straightened (tamed) hair and Luna


----------



## Patrick

Unleashing the chick magnets. The one with his tongue out is Duke. Earl is lying down.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Too much puppy awesomeness in one picture.


----------



## Reichelina

Patrick said:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> Unleashing the chick magnets. The one with his tongue out is Duke. Earl is lying down.


----------



## midnightpoet

Patrick said:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> Unleashing the chick magnets. The one with his tongue out is Duke. Earl is lying down.



Thanks, Patrick, now I've got that song in my head and it won't go away...Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl...:smile:
Cute puppies, though.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, Patrick, now I've got that song in my head and it won't go away...Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl...:smile:
> Cute puppies, though.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH.

Tricky.


----------



## LeeC

It could be worse, you could be remembering, Cookie, lend me your comb ;-)


----------



## am_hammy

I'm going to have to ask that those puppies be sent to me asap :mrgreen:


----------



## Smith

Throwback to my cousin and I a couple summers ago. Found this again going back through my Instagram.


----------



## Greyson

A picture of me featuring a damn fine deer butt back when I was searching for the meaning of life in Japan.


----------



## Reichelina

Greyson said:


> View attachment 12816A picture of me featuring a damn fine deer butt back when I was searching for the meaning of life in Japan.



Cute deer, dear!  
I've never been to Japan but a lot of my friends have. They say the fish is so fresh.


----------



## Greyson

It's easily one of the top places to go I would say, though since it's the only country I've been to aside from living in the US I would not say it with much authority! 



> They say the fish is so fresh.



So fresh that you wouldn't believe it ever died, in fact I went to a restaurant next to a fish market, and they only sold sushi that involved fish they had bought that day. Very yummy, would do again.


----------



## Reichelina

Greyson said:


> It's easily one of the top places to go I would say, though since it's the only country I've been to aside from living in the US I would not say it with much authority! .



Well, how was your jetlag? HAHA


----------



## Smith

I always wanted to go to Japan. It always interested me, especially the history (thanks Total War: Shogun 2). Seems like a lovely culture, and quite modern. 



Technically not a selfie but I'm very proud of my parking spot. At our high-school, if you're a senior you get to reserve a parking spot for the year by painting it. Totally worth it.

I screwed up a couple times, and disguised it horribly. Oh well.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Smith said:


> I always wanted to go to Japan. It always interested me, especially the history (thanks Total War: Shogun 2). Seems like a lovely culture, and quite modern.
> 
> View attachment 12826
> 
> Technically not a selfie but I'm very proud of my parking spot. At our high-school, if you're a senior you get to reserve a parking spot for the year by painting it. Totally worth it.
> 
> I screwed up a couple times, and disguised it horribly. Oh well.



Let's call these ... _parkies_!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

#OLDSELFIESTRIP






Figure A: Facial Hair Chart


----------



## dale

i just got all my hair cut off. it seems like i look even more anti-social with the haircut. ha ha....


----------



## Gumby

I am struck by the resemblance to that angel in your avatar.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Gumby said:


> I am struck by the resemblance to that angel in your avatar.



Split image! This is really intriguing! The reasons why I want children of my own, but the other reason why I'm very picky in the process. I want good qualities. My dark features might dominate, but there are some qualities that would really bring out the mini model.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

dale said:


> View attachment 12867i just got all my hair cut off. it seems like i look even more anti-social with the haircut. ha ha....


Sylvester Stalone + Larry Romano.


----------



## dale

RhythmOvPain said:


> Sylvester Stalone + Larry Romano.



lol. i'm welsh/jew, not italian.


----------



## SilverMoon

YOU ARE NOT HAVING DOUBLE VISION. I AM WORKING ON GETTING RID OF THE ATTACHMENT.

 A NO GO? ..... "TWO HEADS ARE BETTER THAN ONE"


----------



## SilverMoon

Still in the process of fixing this


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I am currently working with Laurie. No worries. We have this under control.


----------



## dale

SilverMoon said:


> Thank You, Dale! Big time!



lol. what for?


----------



## SilverMoon

This is why, Dale  

The point of posting the photo up there was to share that I'm going grey and have no prob with it - The text read "*I AM *OWNING IT"

No long story - I wound up with two "Me's"

Doing my best to set this straight in "Management Attachment" something went terribly amiss.

 When I returned to my post above my two pictures it read.... 
*
"I AM" NOT AN ATTACHMENT"  *

And this took forever to set straight because I could not stop laughing. This is priceless so I have decided to leave it as it is up there. 

_ 
And I have no problem with anyone one going...._
*

 *_because I have become accustomed to saying to myself!_


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> View attachment 12867i just got all my hair cut off. it seems like i look even more anti-social with the haircut. ha ha....



Something's not right, though. 
Can you wear pink Tshirt and pose like you're holding your laughter in? HAHAHA. Just kidding.


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> Something's not right, though.
> Can you wear pink Tshirt and pose like you're holding your laughter in? HAHAHA. Just kidding.



ha ha. very funny. my ex-wife just told me i looked like justin bieber's dyke cousin in that picture. i am
getting a bit sick of that shit. ha ha


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> ha ha. very funny. my ex-wife just told me i looked like justin bieber's dyke cousin in that picture. i am
> getting a bit sick of that shit. ha ha



Isn't that the greatest compliment? Anything that is connected to Justin Bieber? 
I think I read somewhere, a fan posted... "OMG. I just saw one of JB's bodyguards that I saw in a paparazzi pic! I can die now!" -----> something like that. 

HAHAHA. How old is your daughter, dale?


----------



## dale

Reichelina said:


> Isn't that the greatest compliment? Anything that is connected to Justin Bieber?
> I think I read somewhere, a fan posted... "OMG. I just saw one of JB's bodyguards that I saw in a paparazzi pic! I can die now!" -----> something like that.
> 
> HAHAHA. How old is your daughter, dale?



she's 6. an angel. or a beautiful demon. not sure which yet.


----------



## Reichelina

dale said:


> she's 6. an angel. or a beautiful demon. not sure which yet.



Maybe a crossbreed between an angel and a demon. 


Disclaimer: Research has not discovered which parent is the angel or the demon. Tee hee!


----------



## Smith

[spoiler2=Achtung! Middle Finger][/spoiler2]

From when I played goalie for my high-school soccer team.


----------



## Sonata

dale said:


> View attachment 12867i just got all my hair cut off. it seems like i look even more anti-social with the haircut. ha ha....



You think that is short?  I charged my clippers up the other day and attacked mine on #2!



Gumby said:


> I am struck by the resemblance to that angel in your avatar.



She looks so much like Dale, does she not?  Such a pretty little girl.


----------



## Sonata

PrinzeCharming said:


> #OLDSELFIESTRIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure A: Facial Hair Chart



I think you look better with the face fuzz - better not say what you look like without it :lol:


----------



## Greyson

Smith said:


> [spoiler2=Achtung! Middle Finger]View attachment 12880[/spoiler2]
> 
> From when I played goalie for my high-school soccer team.



I can feel the edgy. How long did you play soccer for? I was a center for almost 9 years before stopping, played baseball before that for nearly 11. Sort of miss it every now and then, but the freedom is nice now.


----------



## Smith

Greyson said:


> I can feel the edgy. How long did you play soccer for? I was a center for almost 9 years before stopping, played baseball before that for nearly 11. Sort of miss it every now and then, but the freedom is nice now.



Played it since I was five, then my freshman and sophomore years I stopped. Got back into it junior year, made JV, and then I played this year as a senior on Varsity.

I only played keeper for JV. Before then I played midfield and defense on several travel teams. Senior year I played defense and then got moved to forward because of my speed.

I played baseball too, but I wasn't that good, or that into it.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Sonata said:


> I think you look better with the face fuzz - better not say what you look like without it :lol:




A LITTLE BOY. I KNOW. 


Back in my undergrad days, someone anonymously told me I was full of myself. This was my response back.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> A LITTLE BOY. I KNOW.
> 
> 
> Back in my undergrad days, someone anonymously told me I was full of myself. This was my response back.



You are........


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> I think you look better with the face fuzz - better not say what you look like without it :lol:





PrinzeCharming said:


> A LITTLE BOY. I KNOW.



Wrong.



> Back in my undergrad days, someone anonymously told me I was full of myself. This was my response back.





Reichelina said:


> You are........



Ahem - in the face-fuzz-less picture you look more like a little GIRL!


----------



## Reichelina

Throwback to 2012 when I was trying to look like SnowWhite and search for my seven...friends.


----------



## Smith

I honestly have no idea why, but this kid took a picture of me, added super saiyan hair, a mustache, and I think... Paula Deen? on my shoulder. Ah, good ol' sophomore year lol.


----------



## Greyson

A picture that perfectly explains why I am not a fun person to hang out with at parties, but if you give me enough time I might just blow your mind. Or say something dumb, one of the two.

Also, I miss the hell out of Japan, this has me looking back at all the pictures I took and reminiscing real hard.


----------



## SilverMoon

Preview... that's what Prinze would want! (Actually, it's yet another Attachment I could not get rid of!)


----------



## SilverMoon

PrinzeCharming said:


> A LITTLE BOY. I KNOW.
> 
> 
> Back in my undergrad days, someone anonymously told me I was full of myself. This was my response back.









> Back in my undergrad days, someone anonymously told me I was full of myself.


 
PrinzeAlarming, you should have sent him this. And wear it! Gotta give strangers the heads-up. 
View attachment 12935

Compliments, a-Laurable


----------



## Reichelina

SilverMoon said:


> Preview... that's what Prinze would want! (Actually, it's yet another Attachment I could not get rid of!)



Nice one! High five!


----------



## alanmt

I hate to ruin his rep, but I've noticed around the forum that he's quite kind and empathetic.


----------



## Reichelina

alanmt said:


> I hate to ruin his rep, but I've noticed around the forum that he's quite kind and empathetic.



Nope. That's what some jerk called him as. 
_*Which is a lie. *_
I've come to know Anthony as one of the weirdest,bubbliest and kindest of the male specie actually. He deserves a medal to match his beard.. 


The only thing I don't like about him is that.. he doesn't have a dog. HAHA.


----------



## SilverMoon

alanmt said:


> I hate to ruin his rep, but I've noticed around the forum that he's quite kind and empathetic.



He is! One of the best guys around who's helped me out allot with all these new tech options I know nothing about. He has a great sense of humor and quick wit and on I could go. All in good fun. I would have no problem posting a pic of myself with a funny, self-effacing T-shirt caption. Soooo, many options!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Did I post this one already?


----------



## Cran

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Did I post this one already?
> View attachment 12963


I think so. At least, it looks familiar. Still, I'm happy to see you again.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Did I post this one already?



Yup, but it's worth seeing twice.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I ARE TEH WOLF MAN!

Probably gonna trim it down later.


----------



## Reichelina

The smile of victory. 
1st session done. 15 to go!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Plane selfie!!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Me and an F-86, the plane my grandpa flew way back when.


----------



## escorial

GuitarHiro97 said:


> View attachment 13017
> 
> 
> Me and an F-86, the plane my grandpa flew way back when.



cool....ground control to guitarhiro


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Shaved up a little. Meh.


----------



## LeX_Domina

sorry for the cleavage...all my selfies kinda have cleavage...I need to work on that.They were taken like a day after the other..hair pressed and hair natural.I do NOT keep selfies around so here I am.Ew.


----------



## Reichelina

Throwback Thursday! 
I miss these two!  Love love! LOL.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Topic post #1*420*.


----------



## am_hammy

Me and my college bestie when I was in D.C last weekend ^_^


----------



## Firemajic

Looove your beautiful smile Hammmmmy! AHHHdorable!


----------



## Tealynn




----------



## joshybo

This is the face of too much coffee and writer's block.  It is a somewhat sad, yet frantic sight.


----------



## midnightpoet

Looks like your forehead is receding.:-D As an old bald guy, I can relate.  Anyway, smile - it looks like you're channeling Poe.


----------



## joshybo

midnightpoet said:


> Looks like your forehead is receding.:-D As an old bald guy, I can relate.  Anyway, smile - it looks like you're channeling Poe.



It very well may be, but I honestly don't give it time to tell in most cases.  My avatar is about as long as I let my hair get these days, as I usually just shave it--beard and all--because I don't feel like dealing with it in the morning.  If it all would just go ahead and fall out, it'd save me a monthly trim, haha.


----------



## dither

joshybo said:


> It very well may be, but I honestly don't give it time to tell in most cases.  My avatar is about as long as I let my hair get these days, as I usually just shave it--beard and all--because I don't feel like dealing with it in the morning.  If it all would just go ahead and fall out, it'd save me a monthly trim, haha.



Yup,
totally agree.

Y'know,? I know blokes who dread losing their hair and me? I have the "half cut" every summer. That's all i ever do to it. If it all fell out over night i wouldn't give damn. I would just have more face to wash, that's all.


----------



## Pea

Mid-run selfies are one of my many talents


----------



## Reichelina

Pea said:


> Mid-run selfies are one of my many talents



Pretty!!


----------



## Book Cook

Give that girl a cookie!


----------



## Pea

Book Cook said:


> Give that girl a cookie!



Who me? YES please!


----------



## am_hammy

Pea said:


> Mid-run selfies are one of my many talents




Lemme just say you are glamorous when you run. Your hair is on point lol


----------



## Pea

am_hammy said:


> Lemme just say you are glamorous when you run. Your hair is on point lol



 You're too kind! (It's a bloody mess)


----------



## Smith

I've been gone for a little while; was on Spring Break with my friends in Montreal!


----------



## dither

Oh what a boring life i have.


----------



## Pea

Looks like you had a great time Smith! Would you recommend Montreal to someone who's never done Canada?


----------



## Smith

dither said:


> Oh what a boring life i have.



I guarantee you don't!  



Pea said:


> Looks like you had a great time Smith! Would you recommend Montreal to someone who's never done Canada?



Had a helluvah time. Easily the best vacation I've ever been on, and would be a hard one to beat (so it might be better that I never try to compare anything to it haha).

Oh yeah, for sure I'd recommend Canada to somebody who hasn't been there. It's similar enough to the states that it isn't a *huge* culture shock, but different enough that you feel like you're not in Kansas anymore. The culture and history is really cool. In Montreal they have lots of festivals throughout the year, and I'm considering going back in the summer or maybe next year for their jazz festival.

Contrary to popular belief, they treated us english-speaking foreigners very well, and most people were fluent in english as their secondary language. Friendly place.

We had a two hour layover in Toronto and we did a little walking around there too. Also quite nice, except it was opening day and there were tons of Blue Jays fans everywhere which bothered me because baseball makes me gag. ;P

Just wished we'd tried their pancakes and maple syrup.  Their Canadian bacon is great though! ^_^


----------



## Pea

Smith said:


> Had a helluvah time. Easily the best vacation I've ever been on, and would be a hard one to beat (so it might be better that I never try to compare anything to it haha).
> 
> Oh yeah, for sure I'd recommend Canada to somebody who hasn't been there. It's similar enough to the states that it isn't a *huge* culture shock, but different enough that you feel like you're not in Kansas anymore. The culture is really cool, in Montreal they have lots of festivals throughout the year, and I'm considering going back in the summer or maybe next year for their jazz festival.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, they treated us english-speaking foreigners very well, and most people were fluent in english as their secondary language. Friendly place.
> 
> We had a two hour layover in Toronto and we did a little walking around there too. Also quite nice, except it was opening day and there were tons of Blue Jays fans everywhere which bothered me because baseball makes me gag. ;P
> 
> Just wished we'd tried their pancakes and maple syrup.  Their Canadian bacon is great though! ^_^



Glad you had a nice time! Pancakes and maple syrup alone has me sold and a summer jazz festival sounds fantastic, I might join you. At any rate Canada is definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## escorial

Smith said:


> I guarantee you don't!



dude...you have grown inside.....well done


----------



## Smith

Pea said:


> Glad you had a nice time! Pancakes and maple syrup alone has me sold and a summer jazz festival sounds fantastic, I might join you. At any rate Canada is definitely on my to-do list.



Well lemme know and it's a deal haha.



escorial said:


> dude...you have grown inside.....well done



Ah thanks esc! I definitely learned a lot from this trip.


----------



## Schrody

Been on the coast for Easter...




They didn't have a bigger can of tuna...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Are you going to eat all that?


----------



## Olly Buckle

With baked potatoes and fresh spring salad?


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Are you going to eat all that?



No, I'd love to share 



Olly Buckle said:


> With baked potatoes and fresh spring salad?



Never ate it that way, but this is tuna pieces, not a steak....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Schrody said:


> Never ate it that way, but this is tuna pieces, not a steak....



Toss them in mayo, yum.


----------



## escorial

It's a tin of cat food....


----------



## Schrody

Olly Buckle said:


> Toss them in mayo, yum.



Now, that's yummy ^^


----------



## escorial




----------



## dale

oh wow. this faceswap app is weird. a selfie of me with my daughter's face. lol....


----------



## Kevin

Looks  Filipino.^


----------



## Kevin

Come on, escorial, sing it: "...hang the D.J., hang the D.J. Hang... the D.J. Hang the D.J...." ♫


----------



## Sleepwriter

sorry, my dang phone turns all my pictures sideways, when I try and post anything through it


----------



## midnightpoet

Sleepwriter said:


> sorry, my dang phone turns all my pictures sideways, when I try and post anything through it



I have the same problem, I blame it on Windows 10.  I'm having buyer's regret.:-D


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Come on, escorial, sing it: "...hang the D.J., hang the D.J. Hang... the D.J. Hang the D.J...." ♫


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;1PV4eiDi12w]https://youtu.be/1PV4eiDi12w[/video]


----------



## SilverMoon

What can I say? I was the * "IT GIRL" back in the 50's. Still reaping Royalties....​
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkklllllllllllllllllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkk '15 collage


Clara Bow was know as the *"IT GIRL" in the 20's. A movie star - the unflappable flapper. The joke's on me!


----------



## Ultraroel

Carrying my 40kg dog to the vet


----------



## Sonata

You have a gorgeous dog [I hope nothing serious requiring the vet] and you have the most delightful smile!


----------



## Ultraroel

I adopted him 1.5 year ago and everytime I wonder why someone kicked him out of the house at 1.5 years old. He's the kindest soul I can imagine. 
He had an acute infection in his paw and could hardly walk. Now it's good again and he's recovering fast. nothing too serious, if spotted on time.


----------



## Sonata

Please give him a tummy tickle and ear twiddle from me.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 13339


Migraine...:icon_shaking:


----------



## midnightpoet

Me and Blondie


----------



## Schrody

Ultraroel said:


> I adopted him 1.5 year ago and everytime I wonder why someone kicked him out of the house at 1.5 years old. He's the kindest soul I can imagine.
> He had an acute infection in his paw and could hardly walk. Now it's good again and he's recovering fast. nothing too serious, if spotted on time.



Because of people like you, the world is a better place


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## PrinzeCharming

RhythmOvPain said:


>




*SMOKING JESUS! 


*


----------



## PrinzeCharming

This was taken today!


----------



## midnightpoet

RhythmOvPain said:


>



Looks like someone I'd warn my daughter against (if I had one).:-D


----------



## Schrody

I think Rhythm would look much better if he cut his hair and smiled...


----------



## Kevin

i think r and p are the same person


----------



## Schrody

Rhythm and Prinze? There is a suspicious similarity... :-k


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Rhythm and Prinze? Is that a new music genre? :-k


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Rhythm and Prinze? Is that a new music genre? :-k



:lol: 



I'll take the cello.


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 13452
> 
> I'll take the cello.



a name...The Stray Cats....


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> Rhythm and Prinze? There is a suspicious similarity... :-k



It's that seriously serious face. I'm envious of Jesus impersonators. He has that advantage.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

...

At least I know how to properly hold a camera.


----------



## Kevin

we could start a thread: what would rhythm do? throw in scenarios...

or... when his other takes over: rhythm or prinze, which one did it?

I'll start: (easy one) Who burnt a hole in the sofa?


----------



## Schrody

Kevin said:


> we could start a thread: what would rhythm do? throw in scenarios...
> 
> or... when his other takes over: rhythm or prinze, which one did it?
> 
> I'll start: (easy one) Who burnt a hole in the sofa?



Rhythm - he fell asleep with the joint in his mouth :lol:


----------



## dither

Schrody said:


> Rhythm - he fell asleep with the spliff in his mouth :lol:




As you do.


----------



## bdcharles

Ultraroel said:


> Carrying my 40kg dog to the vet



That's not a selfie...



joshybo said:


> My avatar is about as long as I let my hair get these days, as I usually just shave it--beard and all--because I don't feel like dealing with it in the morning.



Huh, from your pic I always thought you had long hair tied back.



LeX_Domina said:


> sorry for the cleavage...all my selfies kinda have cleavage...I need to work on that.



Bloody hell. Cough! Splutter! No apologies necessary! 



GuitarHiro97 said:


> Plane selfie!!



What are you flying?



Oh - here's me, heavily edited and in a sneaky disguise because, well, because because.


----------



## Kevin

Cripes...that looks just like...okay, nevermind.


----------



## dither

Kevin said:


> Cripes...that looks just like...okay, nevermind.



Lol!
I didn't like/dare to comment, but yeah...


----------



## Schrody

dither said:


> As you do.



I don't smoke


----------



## Joe_Bassett

bdcharles said:


> What are you flying?



I'm in an AT 6 Texan.  It was a trainer plane for WW2 pilots.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

METAL.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice




----------



## dither

Nice sig.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Well, until the avatars change size, I'll stick with this one for now. Went with the green theme.


----------



## Reichelina




----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## Joe_Bassett

Glassesless Selfie Bomb!


----------



## Reichelina

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Glassesless Selfie Bomb!
> View attachment 13581
> View attachment 13582
> View attachment 13583
> View attachment 13584



Hiro-chan!! Beautiful! 
I miss you!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Glassesless Selfie Bomb!




*I approve these pictures. 
*
_- Sponsored by the Get Hiro to Smile Campaign_


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## Miseo

Hi all. My apologies, I have not shaved in a long time.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Coming home from a 6 week road trip.


----------



## dither

Reichelina said:


>




That looks amazing Reichelina, what country is that?


----------



## Reichelina

dither said:


> That looks amazing Reichelina, what country is that?



Qatar! A short business trip.  
I should be home soon! Yay!


----------



## dither

A short business trip?

Wow!


----------



## dale

this isn't exactly a "selfie"....but i was sitting here bullshitting on the internet. my kid is behind me playing on her tablet,
and this 6 year old kid takes a pic of me without me knowing it, and then puts glowing jewelry on me with an app. and i hear her
giggling behind me and looked at her tablet. and this is what was on it.....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

PrinzeCharming said:


> *I approve these pictures.
> *
> _- Sponsored by the Get Hiro to Smile Campaign_



Also sponsored by tsundere awareness day


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Took this a few minutes ago. Bumped up the contrast a bit.


----------



## QuadHelix

http://imgur.com/a/NXFbW


----------



## PrinzeCharming

QuadHelix said:


> http://imgur.com/a/NXFbW



Sir, there are eyes in your chest. :shock:


----------



## QuadHelix

PrinzeCharming said:


> Sir, there are eyes in your chest. :shock:


Pahaha 

Ittttt's summer!


----------



## Ariel

You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 13730
> 
> You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.



Lookin' snazzy.

Like someone with money on their mind.


----------



## am_hammy

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 13730
> 
> You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.



cute! Very presentable and confident ^_^


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 13730
> 
> You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.



You're a natural beauty, ams 



RhythmOvPain said:


>



Oh my God, a kitty! He/she is beautiful!


----------



## boredrobots




----------



## Schrody

Shh, books are easily scared!


----------



## boredrobots

The book started it! Hmph...


----------



## Reichelina

Besides work experience, another thing I got to keep while on this business trip is fat. I got fat. Hahaha. 

Thanks to freshly baked Naan bread, everyday. 






Mission: Get summer bod.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> Mission: Get summer bod.



Some bunny is already raising a few hares. 

You're fine. Don't sweat the _bread_. Make it [the bread / money], eat it [the bread], and flaunt it [what the bread did to you].


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Spontaneous.


----------



## Book Cook

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 13730
> 
> You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.







Uncanny.


----------



## Schrody

Book, that wasn't nice at all. What do you got against ams? I think she's a natural beauty and she doesn't need make up at all. Okay, nobody's beautiful to everyone, but show a bit of respect, will ya?


----------



## Book Cook

Schrody said:


> Book, that wasn't nice at all. What do you got against ams? I think she's a natural beauty and she doesn't need make up at all. Okay, nobody's beautiful to everyone, but show a bit of respect, will ya?



What wasn't nice? Pointing out similarities with a celebrity? Do you find Fraser ugly? I don't see what your point is. They look very much like siblings.


----------



## Schrody

Aw, come on, you practically equalized her with a man!


----------



## Book Cook

Schrody said:


> Aw, come on, you practically equalized her with a man!



So, by your logic, if brother and sister look alike, they must both be androgynous beings?


----------



## InstituteMan

Book Cook said:


> So, by your logic, if brother and sister look alike, they must both be androgynous beings?



I don't think that was the logic being applied.

This isn't the place to get into an argument over this--or any other--issue. 

I'm blessed to not have any idea who the dude in the picture is, but ams is easier on my eyes than he is.


----------



## Schrody

Book Cook said:


> So, by your logic, if brother and sister look alike, they must both be androgynous beings?



:dejection: :???:


----------



## Book Cook

InstituteMan said:


> I don't think that was the logic being applied.
> 
> This isn't the place to get into an argument over this--or any other--issue.
> 
> I'm blessed to not have any idea who the dude in the picture is, but ams is easier on my eyes than he is.



I really don't see what's contentious here. It is easily observable that they look alike. Why anyone would find that offensive, I do not understand.


----------



## TJ1985

Book Cook said:


> Why anyone would find that offensive, I do not understand.



You wandered in and flippantly compared one of our friends to a man. If you don't understand why and how that would offend someone, you may want to re-evaluate the amount of time you spend dealing with other humans...


----------



## Gyarachu

Maybe it would have been more socially acceptable to say, "Hey, you look like you could be Brendan Fraser's sister"?

I mean, if someone tells me I look like my sister I don't feel they're calling me a woman. And if someone were to say I look like I could be some other woman's brother I wouldn't feel feminized, either. And there seems little implied difference between "you look like you could be [random woman]'s brother" and "you resemble [random woman]." I wouldn't be offended by that either, but I suppose someone could be.

I guess some phrasings just leave more room for insult, imagined or not.

Seems better just to assume no offense was meant. I dunno.

(P.S. As a heterosexual male I think Brendan Fraser is a rather good-looking guy.)


----------



## InstituteMan

This is a part of the Forum where goofing off is fine, but personal attacks is not allowed. Debate over what is and is not a personal attack is also out of bounds.

I think that we should all return to posting stupid pictures of ourselves now.


----------



## SenileBeagle

I'll _never_ post a selfie.  And it has nothing to do with me being old or ugly or fat, etc. My writing should speak for itself.  No pic needed.  And if that sounds snide or mean spirited, so be it.  I'm not ashamed of who I am or what I look like -- never have been.  But online privacy is important to me.    


So thanks, but _no thanks._


----------



## Schrody

SenileBeagle said:


> I'll _never_ post a selfie.  And it has nothing to do with me being old or ugly or fat, etc. My writing should speak for itself.  No pic needed.  And if that sounds snide or mean spirited, so be it.  I'm not ashamed of who I am or what I look like -- never have been.  But online privacy is important to me.
> 
> 
> So thanks, but _no thanks._



Well, though luck, we already know you're a cute little beagle!


----------



## Schrody

That's your opinion. Let's stop discussing, and start posting pics.


----------



## Firemajic

Amsaw, thank you for sharing your beautiful selfie! You have the most stunning eyes, and your smile is so warm and fabulous....


----------



## Gumby

Yes, ams, you are a natural beauty! Stunning, in fact. 

I wouldn't have the courage to take a picture like that, no makeup... so close-up...


----------



## Schrody

Gumby said:


> Yes, ams, you are a natural beauty! Stunning, in fact.
> 
> I wouldn't have the courage to take a picture like that, no makeup... so close-up...



Oh please Gumby, I'm sure you're beautiful without a makeup!


----------



## Terry D

There must be something wrong with my camera. I look like this...




But my camera keeps showing me this...


----------



## TKent

Gawgus!!



amsawtell said:


> View attachment 13730
> 
> You'll recognize me from my avatar but this is me sans make-up, a grown-out dye job, and lost tweezers.  I think I'm still presentable.


----------



## TKent

What a beauty! That looks just like a hotel I stayed in for 2 weeks in Bangalore 



Reichelina said:


> Besides work experience, another thing I got to keep while on this business trip is fat. I got fat. Hahaha.
> 
> Thanks to freshly baked Naan bread, everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission: Get summer bod.


----------



## HalfRail

So this was, like, two months ago in one of the college bathrooms.


----------



## aj47

Still in the closet ... the necklace is by my friend Anita.


----------



## Firemajic

Terry D said:


> There must be something wrong with my camera. I look like this...
> 
> View attachment 13999
> 
> But my camera keeps showing me this...
> 
> View attachment 14000






I would recognize THAT face anywhere! Esteban the seXXXy Zombie.... [ call meee... 555-555-5555..asap, it is Friday night, and I wannna date!!}


----------



## Ariel

Gumby said:


> Yes, ams, you are a natural beauty! Stunning, in fact.
> 
> I wouldn't have the courage to take a picture like that, no makeup... so close-up...



You are beautiful, Gumby.


----------



## Schrody

This is a forest near my house, minute of walk away. 




And this is our house 



We have some wildlife such as foxes and deer.


----------



## Ariel

Schrods, you're beautiful.


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> This is a forest near my house, minute of walk away.
> 
> View attachment 14063
> 
> And this is our house
> 
> View attachment 14062
> 
> We have some wildlife such as foxes and deer.



are you at a country bus stop and were are the shops...


----------



## Sleepwriter

Schrody said:


> This is a forest near my house, minute of walk away.
> 
> View attachment 14063
> 
> And this is our house
> 
> View attachment 14062
> 
> We have some wildlife such as foxes and deer.



Very jealous, that is some beautiful country you have there.


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> are you at a country bus stop and were are the shops...



I actually live in the capital, together with the other 700,000 + residents. I live in, what you may call a suburb, periphery. That's the main street you're looking at and the bus leaves every half an hour. I need around 30 minutes to get to the center by public transportation, less if traveling by car. Our first shop is a few bus stops away, but it's too small; we have a shopping mall within 10 minutes of driving and we make most of our shopping there. There's also a flea market (from clothes to vegetables), and around four other supermarkets. Hospital is also around 10 minutes by car, around 30 to the next one. We don't have a lot of neighbors because a lot of people like to be closer to the center (fools), but I just love this nature surrounding me. Our street is not so busy, so our cat can safely cross the road (he won't cross it if he hears the noise of a vehicle approaching) to explore what's new in the neighborhood. Sometimes a roe deer scares him, so he just runs back home, waiting until it leaves. He used to battle a snake (not venomous, thank God), weasel and used to bring us wild rabbits because we're such a bad hunters :mrgreen: I wouldn't change it for a world.


----------



## escorial

my view out the window....robbed cars and shootings most weeks






if you got two ears around here your considered a nanncy boy..ha


----------



## Schrody

I'm sorry to hear that, es. Take care.


----------



## dither

Glad to be a country boy.


----------



## escorial

Schrody said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, es. Take care.



all adds to the flavour Schrody..ha


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Glad to be a country boy.



cows about two miles away on a bus..ha


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> all adds to the flavour Schrody..ha



Probably


----------



## Schrody

Forest, day 2


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> View attachment 14093



Damn, you're so tall!


----------



## Schrody

PrinzeCharming said:


> Damn, you're so tall!



I know. That's what you get for eating so much spinach!


----------



## Reichelina

A dream come true! 
I finally met a unicorn!


----------



## TheWritingWriter

Yay, I'm participating!


----------



## Sleepwriter

I'm overjoyed with my new hat!


----------



## TheWritingWriter

Sleepwriter said:


> I'm overjoyed with my new hat!



That IS a pretty great hat, though.


----------



## Ariel

TheWritingWriter said:


> View attachment 14094
> 
> Yay, I'm participating!



You're beautiful.


----------



## TJ1985

amsawtell said:


> You're beautiful.



I totally concur.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Sleepwriter said:


> I'm overjoyed with my new hat!



That is a boss hat. Props!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The curse of having Italian and Norwegian blood is that my hair curls.

It's such a pain.


----------



## Reichelina

Because I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## bdcharles

RhythmOvPain said:


> The curse of having Italian and Norwegian blood is that my hair curls.
> 
> It's such a pain.



Yes, but on the plus side, you're SO metal!


----------



## AndyGaff

Ok I'm new but hey, might as well give it a shot. However I'm going to post 2, ok not taken by me, cheating I know but Ho hum.....

12 years ago - 



a few months back -


----------



## RhythmOvPain

On the bottom you look like a wrass'ler.


----------



## am_hammy

Super dark and grainy, i lightened it up but this was in the evening last weekend when I was in cape may. My friend looks like a shadowy figure but this is about me so who cares :mrgreen:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I am so intimidating.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

This was me earlier today when I was let off work early.



I'm thinking about shaving the beard. I dunno...


----------



## AndyGaff

RhythmOvPain said:


> On the bottom you look like a wrass'ler.



Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

AndyGaff said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?



It's not an insult?


----------



## Kevin

Looks robust, not whimpy. No cauliflower ears though. Good, they look painful. Who wants that. I think he looks the same...some brow furrows.


----------



## AndyGaff

RhythmOvPain said:


> It's not an insult?


Why take offence to anything?


----------



## aj47




----------



## Boofy

Is this the new hair? Oh wow. It's lovely, AA! Better than the previews! :3


----------



## PrinzeCharming

danielstj said:


> This was me earlier today when I was let off work early.
> 
> View attachment 14170
> 
> I'm thinking about shaving the beard. I dunno...



I should put my glasses on! We'll look like twins. 

What's the longest length for you?


----------



## Miseo

I had a beard once. Not sure where it went. It may have been a dream...


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> I am so intimidating.




OMG, I'ma call the police dawg, so gangsta. :lol: Face it Rhythm, you wanna be tough, but you're nothing but a teddy bear


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> OMG, I'ma call the police dawg, so gangsta. :lol: Face it Rhythm, you wanna be tough, but you're nothing but a teddy bear


----------



## Bard_Daniel

PrinzeCharming said:


> I should put my glasses on! We'll look like twins.
> 
> What's the longest length for you?



This right now is quite close to the longest. I've never quite measured it though.

Put on the glasses! We can be twins! : D


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


>



So, your name is Ted? XD


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Schrody said:


> So, your name is Ted? XD



Indubitably


----------



## Schrody

From today's hike, walked almost 5 km. 



Don't know how much you can see from the forest (it was getting dark, and my phone camera is not much), but that's the city in the distance...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

BUMP:


----------



## Smith

lol, what a good night.


----------



## Cran

am_hammy said:


> Super dark and grainy, i lightened it up but this was in the evening last weekend when I was in cape may. My friend looks like a shadowy figure but this is about me so who cares :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 14164





Good to see you ...


----------



## CleverFox

Our silly-sad faces


Just me...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Smith said:


> View attachment 14261
> 
> lol, what a good night.


*
Damn, when's the wedding!?
Seriously too cute for prom night. *


----------



## am_hammy

Smith said:


> View attachment 14261
> 
> lol, what a good night.



epic! 



Cran said:


> View attachment 14263
> 
> Good to see you ...




hey thanks Cran ^_^


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Do you like cats? Do you like snapchat? Have you tried the cat filter yet? 

In case anyone wants something better than a selfie, just uploaded a snap on my instagram. 

My hidden talent - I speak Meowese.


----------



## escorial

Smith said:


> View attachment 14261
> 
> lol, what a good night.




is that Peggy Sue.....?


----------



## escorial




----------



## PrinzeCharming

escorial said:


> View attachment 14281




You have more hair on your head than I do! I am envious of your genes, sir.


----------



## escorial

Its a wig...ha...nar all natural....


----------



## Smith

"Me, my Crew, my friends and fam. Wouldn't trade it for the world! You all made it very special (including those not featured in the pictures too, of course); a story we're all a part of that will only happen once, yet can be retold forever. Every single moment in time means something, and has an effect greater than we could ever imagine. And so it's important to remember them. Appreciate them. But also look to the future, and all the moments yet to come."


----------



## escorial

rock 'n' roll man...great pic's


----------



## escorial

bored.....


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> View attachment 14383
> 
> bored.....


Hey, if you're bored I have five chords of firewood here that need stacked in the woodshed. If you stack it, your aching back will take your mind off being bored


----------



## escorial

city slicker me dude....


----------



## Reichelina

This better make me pretty. 
Sorry, this is scary! Hehe.


----------



## midnightpoet

Reichelina said:


> This better make me pretty.
> Sorry, this is scary! Hehe.



Husband: What's that on your face?
Wife : I'm on the 6th day of a seven day beauty plan.
Husband: That 7th day must be a pip!


----------



## Reichelina

midnightpoet said:


> Husband: What's that on your face?
> Wife : I'm on the 6th day of a seven day beauty plan.
> Husband: That 7th day must be a pip!



Lol! 

Wife: (After 7th day) So, babe, how do I look? 
Husband: Maybe apply it one more day? 

#burn


----------



## Teb

I am in there somewhere.


----------



## Sonata

Teb said:


> I am in there somewhere.



A bit longer than mine then.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## alanmt

Not really a selfie, but here's me speaking at the Montana Pride rally last weekend.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Lost enough weight to wear a size M T-shirt!!


----------



## dale

lol. i'm darker than my 1/4 black mixed kid. she need to get out in the sun or something....


----------



## Sonata

Dale - your daughter is gorgeous. :love_heart:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Sonata said:


> Dale - your daughter is gorgeous. :love_heart:



Dale, you *and *your daughter share admirable genes. But yes, I'd have to agree with Sonata. She's flawless. Watch out boys! Dale's going to kick your ass soon!


----------



## dale

PrinzeCharming said:


> Dale, you *and *your daughter share admirable genes. But yes, I'd have to agree with Sonata. She's flawless. Watch out boys! Dale's going to kick your ass soon!



every day...i sit and think and completely DREAD her coming teen years. i just wanna scream..."PLEASE!!!!!! DON'T GROW UP!!!!!! I'M
GONNA END UP IN PRISON FOR HURTING A BOY THAT ACTS JUST LIKE I DID!!!!!!!"


----------



## Olly Buckle

dale said:


> every day...i sit and think and completely DREAD her coming teen years. i just wanna scream..."PLEASE!!!!!! DON'T GROW UP!!!!!! I'M
> GONNA END UP IN PRISON FOR HURTING A BOY THAT ACTS JUST LIKE I DID!!!!!!!"



It's simple man, you just behave in such a way as to instil a set of values in her which cause her to reject jerks like you were in favour of some decent kid. Simple, it takes a lot of effort and concentration, but you know how to do it really, and it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Smith

New ride. Whip game so strong now they're calling me Indiana Jones.

Picture courtesy of my friend Rob's lake.

(I know this is a thread for selfies -- just want everybody to know I *am* a Transformer)


----------



## escorial

wheels maketh the man...
dude


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> wheels maketh the man...
> dude


What was the name of that movie? Was it something like Crazy People? The one about the marketing guy that made a big splash after ending up in a mental institution by touching on the truth. The ad he did for Porsche was, "It's a little too small to get laid in. But you get laid the minute you get out."


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> What was the name of that movie? Was it something like Crazy People? The one about the marketing guy that made a big splash after ending up in a mental institution by touching on the truth. The ad he did for Porsche was, "It's a little too small to get laid in. But you get laid the minute you get out."




i have no idea man.....


----------



## dale

LeeC said:


> What was the name of that movie? Was it something like Crazy People? The one about the marketing guy that made a big splash after ending up in a mental institution by touching on the truth. The ad he did for Porsche was, "It's a little too small to get laid in. But you get laid the minute you get out."



i just copied and pasted the quote. never seen the movie. but yeah..."crazy people" was what came up on the google search.


----------



## escorial

Smith said:


> View attachment 14747
> 
> New ride. Whip game so strong now they're calling me Indiana Jones.
> 
> Picture courtesy of my friend Rob's lake.
> 
> (I know this is a thread for selfies -- just want everybody to know I *am* a Transformer)




phew..transformer..had a panic attack until i got to the end of that word...


----------



## LeeC

dale said:


> i just copied and pasted the quote. never seen the movie. but yeah..."crazy people" was what came up on the google search.


Thanks, all I remembered from watching it was only crazy people would entertain the truth


----------



## Reichelina

The wonders makeup can do. Hehe.


----------



## Schrody

dale said:


> every day...i sit and think and completely DREAD her coming teen years. i just wanna scream..."PLEASE!!!!!! DON'T GROW UP!!!!!! I'M
> GONNA END UP IN PRISON FOR HURTING A BOY THAT ACTS JUST LIKE I DID!!!!!!!"



That's why you need to teach her about those guys, but most of all, you need to nurture her self esteem so she wouldn't have to deal with them, i.e., she won't have the need to be with them.


----------



## Schrody

Reichelina said:


> The wonders makeup can do. Hehe.


 
Oh, shut up, it's impossible for you to be ugly - make up or no make up ^^


----------



## Reichelina

Schrody said:


> Oh, shut up, it's impossible for you to be ugly - make up or no make up ^^



Awww.... You're too kind... And gorgeous! 
Thank you! --kisses and hugs---


----------



## Ultraroel

If I ever get a girl. I hope she'll be the opposite of my GF.. 
Even when I'm around I feel like a flyswatter for guys with raging hormones when she is around.. pff


----------



## Smith

Classy UV protection for work.


----------



## dale

me before the slipknot/marilyn manson concert last night. i think i had a great time at it. lol....


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Most recent.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Kevin

Surely, you  guys don't have to be so surly. Just a mona lisa hint of humour, good humour... (like d)


----------



## Kevin

I like purple oompa loompas.. Or did she eat a everlasting blue-berry?


----------



## am_hammy

back from vacation well over a week ago. Snap chat filters ftw!


----------



## dither

Pink is most definitely your colour hammy.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

am_hammy said:


> back from vacation well over a week ago. Snap chat filters ftw!
> 
> View attachment 15023



Look at those _preshus _faces.


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Surely, you  guys don't have to be so surly. Just a mona lisa hint of humour, good humour... (like d)



i know who Mona is but who's surly....


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Just a pic of me trying to look cool.


----------



## Pidgeon84




----------



## escorial

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Just a pic of me trying to look cool.



Miami Vice...not sure if your a cop or a cartel


----------



## Joe_Bassett

i stole my dads hat


----------



## dither

GuitarHiro97 said:


> View attachment 15242
> i stole my dads hat




Correction;

Your dad's hat stole you.;-)


----------



## escorial




----------



## joshybo

The wife and I, for my non-facebook friends.  (Filtered in the Prisma app).


----------



## Pidgeon84

Your eyebrow game is very strong, sir.


----------



## joshybo

Pidgeon84 said:


> Your eyebrow game is very strong, sir.



Haha, thank you!  It has taken me years of practice.


----------



## Sonata

joshybo said:


> The wife and I, for my non-facebook friends.  (Filtered in the Prisma app).



I have  no idea what "Filtered in the Prisma app" is, but every time I see your avatar I want to reach out and push your spectacles up!


----------



## joshybo

Sonata said:


> I have  no idea what "Filtered in the Prisma app" is, but every time I see your avatar I want to reach out and push your spectacles up!



Prisma is an iPhone app that filters pictures.  And my glasses are like that a lot, actually, haha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

It's been awhile. Here's me in the woods behind our house.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> It's been awhile. Here's me in the woods behind our house.



Youre alive!!


----------



## Schrody

escorial said:


> i know who Mona is but who's surly....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Youre alive!!



Sadly, for those who must put up with me, yes I am. Still kicking.


----------



## Schrody

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Sadly, for those who must put up with me, yes I am. Still kicking.



:slaps you silly: Don't you ever say something like that again!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Schrody said:


> :slaps you silly: Don't you ever say something like that again!



Y-yes ma'am. ._.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I went to a barber and got my hair cut real short:


----------



## SilverMoon

_Cool_, danielstj  This was my last trip to the barber... years ago!​


----------



## Sonata

danielstj said:


> I went to a barber and got my hair cut real short:



You call that short?  I zooz over my hair with a #2 setting on my clippers.  Usually about once a month!


----------



## Smith

From my audition for the next James Bond film.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## SilverMoon

Man, Rhythm. I will certainly never piss you off! But you do have that "Hell's Angel" kind of thing going on which is cool. I'm betting you have a Harley....just don't run me over!


----------



## Sonata

SilverMoon said:


> Man, Rhythm. I will certainly never piss you off! But you do have that "Hell's Angel" kind of thing going on which is cool. I'm betting you have a Harley....just don't run me over!



Go check out his YouTube channel - Harley or not this guy is brilliant.


----------



## ned




----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by* Sonata *
> 
> Go check out his YouTube channel - Harley or not this guy is brilliant.



Yes. I see and agree. Rhythm deserves a Heavy Medal!


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## SilverMoon

*
**.
*My Party Days.....I was a Bad Ass, too! .........

 *  and  *:drunk:​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The true face of sorrow.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

current instagram profile pic


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


>



Don't burn down your shirt...



RhythmOvPain said:


> The true face of sorrow.



Woe is me.


----------



## midnightpoet

SilverMoon said:


> *
> **.
> *My Party Days.....I was a Bad Ass, too! .........
> 
> View attachment 15298 *  and  *:drunk:​


Title: "She'll look better at closing time.":icon_jokerI'm  going to run now before she throws something at me).:grin:


----------



## SilverMoon

Run, Midnight. Run! Umm.... there's no closing time!


----------



## Reichelina

I don't take selfies these days because my face won't fit in the screen. But here's one from July 2014. Ehhehehehe. 

: 3


----------



## SilverMoon

You are just beautiful, Butterfly Girl! :strawberry: Your face won't fit the screen? Ah....you are larger than life!


----------



## Reichelina

SilverMoon said:


> You are just beautiful, Butterfly Girl! :strawberry: Your face won't fit the screen? Ah....you are larger than life!



Lol! 

Thanks, Laurie. 
How are you!? I miss your funny posts!


----------



## SilverMoon

Oh,....  I'm still around making my funnies. Been posting some cartoons in Artist's Pallet.

Harris made a big hit!

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/167358-Cartoons

My girlfriends...

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-Issues-quot?p=2028239&viewfull=1#post2028239


----------



## midnightpoet

Can't believe I missed some of those, they were great.  Some of it reminds me of the art of my Aunt Mary Love (yes, Love was her middle name) who was not only a great graphic artist but had her own ad agency back in the 1940's-50's.  She used to send us Christmas cards with her own art - lively humor - not sure if my mother kept them, unfortunately.  She passed some thirty-odd years ago.


----------



## Reichelina

SilverMoon said:


> Oh,....  I'm still around making my funnies. Been posting some cartoons in Artist's Pallet.
> 
> Harris made a big hit!
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/167358-Cartoons
> 
> My girlfriends...
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-Issues-quot?p=2028239&viewfull=1#post2028239



Yeah I've seen the first link. 
The second is as awesome! 

Super talented!


----------



## SilverMoon

Thanks both. Sorry, Tony. I don't have  much of my mother's poetry. Reich, glad you liked my girlfriends.

Now, I fear I've derailed this thread so here is a Selfie

In time machine, back to the 1950's when I was in great demand.

​


----------



## escorial

SilverMoon said:


> Thanks both. Sorry, Tony. I don't have  much of my mother's poetry. Reich, glad you liked my girlfriends.
> 
> Now, I fear I've derailed this thread so here is a Selfie
> 
> In time machine, back to the 1950's when I was in great demand.
> 
> View attachment 15329​




another time traveller....were are your shades...


----------



## SilverMoon

When I was off set I always wore them...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Meh.






Blegh.


----------



## Smith

Throwback to when I won the Worst Car award senior-year (image is quite pixellated, as its a picture taken of a physical photo, which in turn was a blown up version of the original photo in the yearbook -- photoception).

Yes, that is a boat tail-light where the original one _used_ to be before I got in an accident. Drove it around like that for over a year. Dad's handiwork.


----------



## LeeC

Some years back, taking a nap after a hike in the woods.


----------



## joshybo




----------



## PrinzeCharming

RhythmOvPain said:


> Meh.
> 
> Blegh.



I missed you, Jesus!


----------



## queenie

Peeking out to say hello!


----------



## am_hammy

Mysterious! Hello!


----------



## Kevin

joshybo said:


> View attachment 15446


looks like fresh cut steel...the lines like little incisions, metal not yet oxidized.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

queenie said:


> Peeking out to say hello!



I'll admit. We have attractive members of all ages.  It's a pleasure to see a face to the name.


----------



## PiP

Kevin said:


> looks like fresh cut steel...the lines like little incisions, metal not yet oxidized.



Kevin, I'm yet to see your selfie


----------



## escorial

PiP said:


> Kevin, I'm yet to see your selfie





could be.......


----------



## PiP

Okay Kev, here's a picture of me where's yours?


----------



## SilverMoon

During my "Annie Hall" Days
in Central Park

.​


----------



## dither

Happy days eh?


----------



## SilverMoon

Okay Kev, here's a picture of me where's yours?






PiP! You are beautiful! I wish I had platinum hair too, But what is sticking out from your blue hat. It looks like a black claw?


----------



## PiP

SilverMoon said:


> Okay Kev, here's a picture of me where's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is sticking out from your blue hat. It looks like a black claw?



Why it's my famous pointy stick of course!


----------



## SilverMoon

Ohhh, I am staying away from you! If I ever get on your bad side you will stick it to me!


----------



## PiP

SilverMoon said:


> Ohhh, I am staying away from you! If I ever get on your bad side you will stick it to me!



This used to be my avatar






until someone told me I was waaaaay to scary.


----------



## SilverMoon

LOL! That was me, too. When I was a kid I ran the neighborhood with pots and pans but that's a long story!


----------



## Phil Istine

SilverMoon said:


> Okay Kev, here's a picture of me where's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PiP! You are beautiful! I wish I had platinum hair too, But what is sticking out from your blue hat. It looks like a black claw?



I thought Pip was growing antlers.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I like how this one came out.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

escorial said:


> View attachment 15453
> 
> could be.......



Wait, is that KETCHUP? Plot twist ... MUSTARD and ketchup!  



RhythmOvPain said:


> I like how this one came out.



You're so serious. 


Okay, my turn. I am a very talented guy. I can balance free college stuff on my forehead. 

It's actually my sister's. She just moved in to her dorm a few weeks ago. 









And yes, I'm Santa.


----------



## Joe_Bassett




----------



## Kevin

Here you go pip. My Big selfie.


----------



## RHPeat

ooooooooo Me, myself and I

a poet artist friend 
RH Peat


----------



## Sonata

RHPeat said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> ooooooooo Me, myself and I
> 
> a poet artist friend
> RH Peat



So what was my first thought on looking at that?  It was "what the 'ell is growing out of his ears"!

Then I realised I was wearing the wrong spectacles.


----------



## am_hammy

Botanical gardens shot from last week in Denver! ^_^


----------



## Reichelina

Pip, Silvermoon and Hammy! 
You ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## Riptide

First bit of freedom in Kuwait city. Can't you just see the brimming happiness?


----------



## Schrody

RHPeat said:


> View attachment 15462
> 
> ooooooooo Me, myself and I
> 
> a poet artist friend
> RH Peat



What a freak accident. Are you now a DC/Marvel villain? 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I'll admit. We have attractive members of all ages.  It's a pleasure to see a face to the name.



You're a bad liar :mrgreen:





JK, you're all beautiful. <3


----------



## Kevin

Sorry Pip...

My second attempt:


----------



## escorial

Kevin said:


> Sorry Pip...
> 
> My second attempt:
> 
> View attachment 15472





which do you prefer PiP....?


----------



## PiP

Hops from foot to foot.... erm.... You gotta compare like with like.


----------



## aj47

PiP said:


> Hops from foot to foot.... erm.... You gotta compare like with like.


... as opposed to Like with LOL


----------



## Joe_Bassett

You know you're a real computer geek when you and your best friend have an argument over code.  BTW my code is far superior


----------



## escorial




----------



## Ariel

You can see my blue hair.


----------



## Sonata

amsawtell said:


> You can see my blue hair.



Is red the new blue then?


----------



## Ariel

I have a streak of blue in my hair, Sonata.  The lower left of my hair in that curl shows part of it.


----------



## Sonata

amsawtell said:


> I have a streak of blue in my hair, Sonata.  The lower left of my hair in that curl shows part of it.



Ah - do you mean left as I look at the picture?  Which means it is on the right side of your head.  I think.

Or do I need my eyes testing again?


----------



## Sleepwriter

Sonata said:


> Ah - do you mean left as I look at the picture?  Which means it is on the right side of your head.  I think.
> 
> Or do I need my eyes testing again?




As you look at the screen it will be on your left, on her shoulder, so her right.


----------



## Ariel

It it should be more visible now.


----------



## Joe_Bassett




----------



## Kevin

Glasses is more like...'analytical'. Without is more... Exposed? Something like that...
Just an opinion, in general. Different, not better.


----------



## dither

I'm not just saying this and i  can't think why but i think glasses are sexy i really do.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> I'm not just saying this and i  can't think why but i think glasses are sexy i really do.



So that's amsaw, Hiro and ME; the sexy, sexy trio.


----------



## Smith

Don't forget moi! ;P


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> So that's amsaw, Hiro and ME; the sexy, sexy trio.



Well? If you're hot you're hot.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Olly Buckle said:


> So that's amsaw, Hiro and ME; the sexy, sexy trio.



Perfect models for the new Burberry line. ;D


----------



## DuKane

Olly Buckle said:


> So that's amsaw, Hiro and ME; the sexy, sexy trio.



Hard at work, thinking! Can i have an application form to join the sexy glasses club?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Huh, I manage to associate myself with two of the best looking chicks on the forum and suddenly everyone wants to muscle in; just because I'm in my seventies and they are about seven and seventeen .... wanders off mumbling about 'more tea...,'

I suppose ... Smith, you always remind me of a young Elvis Costello, that's pretty sexy in its way. DuKane, we will have to ask Dither if sunglasses count? Are they sexy or simply pretentious? Mind, in a place like that maybe they are necessary, I live in England, we get one or two days most years when they might be handy, the rest of the time they are pretentious.


----------



## Smith

Had to look him up. Gotta' say he was pretty dashing in his youth!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Not just a pretty face. Saw him at Glastonbury a little over 30 years ago, he held about 40,000 people for an hour and a half, just him and a guitar, then he called the groupon and they played another full set; magic.


----------



## Ariel

Olly Buckle said:


> Huh, I manage to associate myself with two of the best looking chicks on the forum and suddenly everyone wants to muscle in; just because I'm in my seventies and they are about seven and seventeen .... wanders off mumbling about 'more tea...,'
> 
> I suppose ... Smith, you always remind me of a young Elvis Costello, that's pretty sexy in its way. DuKane, we will have to ask Dither if sunglasses count? Are they sexy or simply pretentious? Mind, in a place like that maybe they are necessary, I live in England, we get one or two days most years when they might be handy, the rest of the time they are pretentious.



What I wouldn't give to be 17 again.  

But yes, we are a good-looking group, are we not?


----------



## bdcharles

escorial said:


> View attachment 15535



***k me, it's Billy Bob Thornton!


----------



## Schrody

*WARNING: GRAPHIC
*



So, we're having a Halloween themed party (on Halloween) and things started to arrive from eBay... 

Be afraid.... be very afraid...


----------



## escorial

them lips ain't purple......


----------



## Schrody

It washed off :lol:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Schrody said:


> View attachment 15616



*Close resemblance! 
*







*Clearly, you're an angry butcher for Halloween.*


----------



## Olly Buckle

Schrody said:


> *WARNING: GRAPHIC
> *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15616



Sexy glasses.


----------



## Smith

bdcharles said:


> ***k me, it's Billy Bob Thornton!







Billy Bob Esque! Hahaaaa... get it? Esc? Esque...?

I have a day job for a reason.

EDIT: Ayyy posted at 4:20! That ain't a cigarette in Esc's-- I mean Billy Bob's mouth.


----------



## DuKane

Olly Buckle said:


> Huh, I manage to associate myself with two of the best looking chicks on the forum and suddenly everyone wants to muscle in; just because I'm in my seventies and they are about seven and seventeen .... wanders off mumbling about 'more tea...,'
> 
> I suppose ... Smith, you always remind me of a young Elvis Costello, that's pretty sexy in its way. DuKane, we will have to ask Dither if sunglasses count? Are they sexy or simply pretentious? Mind, in a place like that maybe they are necessary, I live in England, we get one or two days most years when they might be handy, the rest of the time they are pretentious.



No guv, these are real glasses, probably not sold in the UK because they magically turn into sunglasses when sun is out!
Honest!


----------



## Smith

^ Yeah, I used to have glasses with transition lenses as well. But I bought a pair of prescription Rayban aviator sunglasses, and decided paying all that extra money for transition lenses in my new, every-day prescription glasses would be redundant.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We 'aint that backward, been wearing them for years, though they have improved over the years, was a time when you walked indoors and waited forty seconds before you could see, they cll them 'Reactalight' here.


----------



## Ariel

I had transition lenses for a few years. They were nice.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Got my hair did


----------



## Smith

Saw Jimmy Eat World last night in Cincinatti! Drove all the way from Michigan; about a four and a half hour trip, but it was totally worth it.

My cousin and I decide to get something to eat at a really popular local bar, which was conveniently next to the venue. And the whole band except Jim, the lead singer, just so happened to be there! So I got super-excited and nervous, and I said hi, and I told them I didn't want to keep them too long because I wanted to let them eat their lunch and everything. But I got to talk to them for a quick minute, and told them I was a big fan and that I really appreciated their music and couldn't wait for the show.

Later when we were done eating, Rick and a couple guys were still there and they'd also finished eating, so I got a picture with Rick. He's the bassist, dude with the long blonde hair.

Once him and the others had gone back to the venue to sound-check, we're leaving the place and walking down the street when suddenly Jim Adkins, the man himself, comes around the corner looking for his band-mates! I almost didn't recognize him with the sunglasses. So I got to shake hands and meet him too! These guys are the coolest, humblest dudes I've met, and they put on seriously the greatest show I've ever seen, and might ever see.




And to top it all off, the drummer Zach Lind threw one of his sticks to my cousin, and he gave it to me. Best weekend of my life!


----------



## escorial

rock n roll man....


----------



## escorial




----------



## RhythmOvPain

Bleh.


----------



## Ariel




----------



## Schrody

amsawtell said:


> View attachment 16025



Such a natural beauty... Love the color of your hair ^^


----------



## Ariel

That's so not natural, Schrods.  But thanks!


----------



## Schrody

Doesn't matter


----------



## sas

Sorry, couldn't resist.  sas

This is now my profile photo. A better representation of who I am, for sure. Smiles. 
.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

PHOTOBUCKET FAILS.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I hate free hosting sites.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> View attachment 16021



Hello ESC - don't look so worried :hi:


----------



## Pluralized

Insert Photo of Human Face


----------



## TheWonderingNovice




----------



## dale

dale and daughter selfie....


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Scruffy and wearing pajamas at around 9:00 PM:


----------



## escorial

Pluralized said:


> Insert Photo of Human Face



Plu man were have you been...dude is back...come what may man good or bad one likes to read somethin of yours...dark,gorey and seldom happy...yeah


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> Scruffy and wearing pajamas at around 9:00 PM:
> 
> View attachment 16235[/Q
> 
> pj's is cool man


----------



## aj47

Me, being sleep studied.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

astroannie said:


> View attachment 16241
> 
> Me, being sleep studied.



Woah! You okay there astro? It looks a little uncomfortable...


----------



## Firemajic

Jeeeze... did you actually sleep?


----------



## escorial

sweet dreams asfroannie.......


----------



## aj47

danielstj said:


> Woah! You okay there astro? It looks a little uncomfortable...





Firemajic said:


> Jeeeze... did you actually sleep?





escorial said:


> sweet dreams asfroannie.......



I did sleep.  Pretty well.  They attached a hose to that hole in front of my nose & mouth and pushed air at me.  I'll know the official results in a week or so, but I did wake up once and had a hard time getting back to sleep. Otherwise it was actually more restful than I expected.

I did take my glasses off to sleep, though that was a complicated process.  

My face needs moisturizing like I never believed possible, though.  It's from the leads...they used alcohol to wash off the stickum.  I highly recommend the dollar shave club's Dr. Carver's Repair Serum as a moisturizer.  My face is so dry that it was stinging going on but I know I'll look reasonable for my son's court appearance tomorrow.  It's recommended for guys to use for shave bumps and stuff, but I love it as a generic moisturizer.  Compared to the price of feminine-branded serums, it's a steal, too.  BTW, if anyone wants to try out Dollar Shave Club, I buy it for the court-appearing son (who is not an adult and therefore has no business subscribing to ANY service) and I recommend it.  They do more than just razors and if you try a product and don't like it, they'll make it right.


----------



## Firemajic

My Brother uses a CPAP machine, and he loves it.... he used to fall asleep, as soon as he sat down during the day, couldn't even watch a movie, without dozing off... now he has a lot more energy...


----------



## aj47

Yes, everyone I know who has one, swears by it.


----------



## Sleepwriter

My Fall leaf mulching gear, which looks very similar to my winter leaf mulching gear.


----------



## Arcopitcairn

Doing something or other.


----------



## bookmasta

One of my books avaible at Barnes and Noble... my life is now complete.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Because recent photos are always good to share:


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## The Fantastical

What I look like in my head lol -


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Fantastical said:


> What I look like in my head lol -
> 
> 
> View attachment 16388



Strangely that is what you look like in my head too


----------



## Plasticweld

I ran 5.74 miles  with 30 pounds of sand on my shoulders, a combination off road on road.
 1120 feet of elevation to the top of the hill, the off road stuff was in 4 inches of crusty snow.  I took this when I got to the top.  I am training for the next winter time Spartan race in March.


----------



## bobo

Nice red cheeks


----------



## bobo

- but I also want to say something else:
Since you're a bit over 18 you've got to listen to your heart 
Take your pulse from time to time during the training - rather a little less strain and a longer training period, than the opposite, that's the best.
Don't become too ambitious.
We don't want to loose you 
I'm not saying something here you don't already know - just think about it - EACH TIME :hi:


----------



## Plasticweld

Thanks Bobo,   the race in March is about 4 miles with 32 obstacles up a mountain slope, my run last night did not even have me breathing hard.   I am training for what they call an ultra run on July 1st it is 50 miles of trail running.  So in the scope of things my run last night was the preverbal walk in the park :} 

 I have written about some of my training and the Spartan Races if your interested in my blog located here   http://www.writingforums.com/blogs/55642-Plasticweld


----------



## The Fantastical

Olly Buckle said:


> Strangely that is what you look like in my head too



Oh, you said just the right thing! How did you know? lol


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Fantastical said:


> Oh, you said just the right thing! How did you know? lol


No point getting old if you don't learn anything


----------



## The Fantastical

Olly Buckle said:


> No point getting old if you don't learn anything



lol No point in doing anything if you don't learn along the way! :smile2:


----------



## Lewdog

The Fantastical said:


> What I look like in my head lol -
> 
> 
> View attachment 16388



Hmmm I hope you aren't a 45 year old dark haired dude in real life, that would be odd.  I mean a dark haired person thinking they have red hair?  Real odd.


----------



## The Fantastical

Lewdog said:


> Hmmm I hope you aren't a 45 year old dark haired dude in real life, that would be odd.  I mean a dark haired person thinking they have red hair?  Real odd.



LOL I am not a 45 year old dude... although does dying my hair red count? lol


----------



## Rairice

tis i. all doe eyed. lol


----------



## alexvx

This is me


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi there, good to see you, welcome to the forum. I'm off to find your other post now


----------



## escorial

Me in Manchester boxing day...


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> View attachment 16481
> 
> Me in Manchester boxing day...



Looks like you had a good time Esc.


----------



## escorial

yeah man.....manchester rocks....see you there sometime....never say never dude


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> yeah man.....manchester rocks....see you there sometime....never say never dude



I know it does been out there a bit before, it is where I met my boyfriend who I have now been with for over four years, so maybe we will bump into each other sometime, let's face it England aint that big a place lol.


----------



## escorial

it's a small world HB....i wonder if i've ever walked past a WF member or had a fleeting conversation with one without knowing...so i hope we do..cool kidda


----------



## H.Brown

I know what you mean, however with this selfie thread atleast now we stand a chance of recognising one another  who knows dude maybe, as you said never say never  here is to maybe bumping into each other.


----------



## escorial

supersonic HB...


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> supersonic HB...


Have a great new year eve Esc


----------



## escorial

u2


----------



## Gyarachu

Help, I'm trapped in my grandparents' basement!

Creaks, groans, and rumbling ba-booms.

Happy holidays, friends. :cookie:


----------



## Pluralized

I hope to post zero selfies in 2017, so better share this quick. 

Hope everyone has a happy and healthy year. 

View attachment 16483


----------



## escorial

cool or what....


----------



## escorial

Gyarachu said:


> View attachment 16482
> 
> 
> 
> Help, I'm trapped in my grandparents' basement!
> 
> Creaks, groans, and rumbling ba-booms.
> 
> Happy holidays, friends. :cookie:




the reveal...


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't have a camera, then it suddenly occured to me, this is what I look like, except the beard is a bit whiter nowadays.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVvr9EHBDU


----------



## am_hammy

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't have a camera, then it suddenly occured to me, this is what I look like, except the beard is a bit whiter nowadays.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVvr9EHBDU




that was a treat!


----------



## Gyarachu

escorial said:


> the reveal...



Yeah but for all you know that could be a picture of anybody! Or maybe it's a painstakingly photo-shopped amalgamation of thousands of photos from around the web.

Maybe I'm a sociopath whose entire persona on here is a construct of various character traits ripped from the pool of everyone I've ever met and pieced together to form a deceptive yet believable whole.

Or maybe that's all we all are. :-k


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't have a camera, then it suddenly  occured to me, this is what I look like, except the beard is a bit  whiter nowadays.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVvr9EHBDU



That was great Olly! : D


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hey thanks hammy, daniel. In the book the person who does it comes out with all sorts of strange, vaguely predictive stuff. His name is D. Sybil (The Sybil, get it?)


----------



## Rairice

but i'm real......or should i say my pics are really me? I guess, if i'm typing this, it implies i'm real?


----------



## H.Brown

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16534&d=1483624441

Here is one of well...me on the way to work


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *Olly Buckle*
> 
> I don't have a camera, then it suddenly occured to me, this is what I look like, except the beard is a bit whiter nowadays.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVvr9EHBDU



Olly! Waaay Cool. Your accent becomes your beard. Your beard becomes your accent. All in all, you're becoming.


----------



## SilverMoon

Watch where you step. I bite ankles. 

 (I'm unapologetically odd.)


----------



## Olly Buckle

SilverMoon said:


> Olly! Waaay Cool. Your accent becomes your beard. Your beard becomes your accent. All in all, you're becoming.



That is my 'London' accent, this is my 'polite company' accent  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmWLLOfpGT0

Can you spot my friend Tom's clever edit ?


----------



## Olly Buckle

sorry, double post, don't know how that happened.


----------



## SilverMoon

> That is my 'London' accent, this is my 'polite company' accent :smile:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmWLLOfpGT0
> 
> Can you spot my friend Tom's clever edit ?



LOL LOL!!! Olly, this made my morning. Your proper "polite company accent" (with the dignified pauses) reciting your short story about toothpaste being administered in a syringe just made your absurdist humour more absurd (and I love absurdist humour!) Brilliant delivery. Played it twice then returned to "Nelson Garvey". A 180! Then played "Toothpaste" again. More LOLs.  I did not notice Tom's edit so he must have done a splendid job. What did I miss?

I'm sending your links to a British friend of mine!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Rairice said:


> View attachment 16462tis i. all doe eyed. lol



You look nice. Great hair.


----------



## Olly Buckle

SilverMoon;2055291  I did not notice Tom's edit so he must have done a splendid job. What did I miss?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> He has made it zoom in very gradually all the way through, once you know you can see it adds quite an air of menace.


----------



## escorial

Stood next to my fav Lowry paintings today...


----------



## GamerTherapy

Hi.  It's me.  I'm new here but I plan in staying awhile!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo

Olly, saw yor Toothpaste -video, and became totally mesmerized by the expressiveness of the wrinkles on your forehead - they seemed to tell a story of their own.
Fascinating  :witless:


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

This is from my HP Star Wars laptop:



(Scary, huh?)


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hair is blue again


----------



## RhythmOvPain

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Hair is blue again
> View attachment 16831



You really like Sabaton, huh?


----------



## Joe_Bassett

RhythmOvPain said:


> You really like Sabaton, huh?


Yeah, I think they're pretty cool


----------



## Absolem




----------



## Winston

9th Grade Science Award winner.


----------



## Bard_Daniel




----------



## RhythmOvPain

Most recent:






I have sooooo many pictures of me smoking weed...


----------



## Pennywise Purple

To quash any rumours that I might be a chick or something in a similar vein.
Also because I think a member here mistook me for my set on WF, which was kind of funny. xD

So yeah. This is me!


----------



## The Fantastical

Pennywise Purple said:


> To quash any rumours that I might be a chick or something in a similar vein.
> Also because I think a member here mistook me for my set on WF, which was kind of funny. xD
> 
> So yeah. This is me!



If it makes you feel any better I have (on other forums) been mistaken for a dude any number of times. Sometimes I haven't even correct them *evil grin*


----------



## Pennywise Purple

The Fantastical said:


> If it makes you feel any better I have (on other forums) been mistaken for a dude any number of times. Sometimes I haven't even correct them *evil grin*


Lmao... That's just evil as anything 
And I didn't mind it honestly. It gave me a good excuse to show myself.


----------



## Ariel

Birthday selfie. Now don't go comparing me to Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Pennywise Purple

Ariel said:


> View attachment 17149
> 
> Birthday selfie. Now don't go comparing me to Brendan Fraser.


EDIT: Happy-Bday as well.

Great pic Ariel, looking sharp!


----------



## escorial

Happy birthday Ariel...


----------



## The Fantastical

Pennywise Purple said:


> Lmao... That's just evil as anything
> And I didn't mind it honestly. It gave me a good excuse to show myself.



Mwhahahahahahahah!!!!! *That was my evil laugh *

Now if only I could channel that evil into the Bad Guys in my writing...  lol


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Ariel said:


> View attachment 17149
> 
> Birthday selfie. Now don't go comparing me to Brendan Fraser.



Happy birthday Ariel! = D


----------



## H.Brown

Happy birthday Ariel, I hope you have had a good one.


----------



## Winston

For KellyAnne C:


----------



## bobo

What's under the tin foil ??


----------



## Winston

bobo said:


> What's under the tin foil ??



A Deplorable head.  
FYI:  I think my microwave has been hacked by the Feds.  The foil protects me


----------



## bobo

- as long as it isn't cooked brain


----------



## LeeC

Winston said:


> A Deplorable head.
> FYI:  I think my microwave has been hacked by the Feds.  The foil protects me



Good news. GE's CEO got on the horn to the WH, and microwaves have now been exonerated. May be a diversion though, as microwaves can not only listen in on your words and thoughts, but can also do a full body scan :rofl:




bobo said:


> - as long as it isn't cooked brain



Ugh, brings to mind when I was young and visiting my mother in town. She was poor by the predominate culture's measure, and could only get cheaper foods. One thing I remember is fried pig brains for breakfast. But then when I was older, and in England for a short while, I wasn't fond of cucumber sandwiches and kippers either ;-)


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> I wasn't fond of cucumber sandwiches and kippers either ;-)



what about spotted dick..did u get that...


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> what about spotted dick..did u get that...


I'm not even going to ask


----------



## dale

This is my ugly selfie. Lol. Hair messed up. Unshaven. Reading glasses.


----------



## Winston

dale said:


> This is my ugly selfie. Lol. Hair messed up. Unshaven. Reading glasses.
> 
> View attachment 17365



Dude, looks like you and Marlon Brando just rode 500 miles through a barren stretch of Route 66.  And you buried "something" out there.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dale said:


> This is my ugly selfie. Lol. Hair messed up. Unshaven. Reading glasses.
> 
> View attachment 17365



You are making life hard for yourself, try using words like 'touseled', 'thoughtful' and 'studious' young author. If it sounds attractive there is always some will think it is.


----------



## dale

Olly Buckle said:


> You are making life hard for yourself, try using words like 'touseled', 'thoughtful' and 'studious' young author. If it sounds attractive there is always some will think it is.



Except that I'm 48 years old. I don't think "young" fits into the equation. Lol


----------



## Olly Buckle

dale said:


> Except that I'm 48 years old. I don't think "young" fits into the equation. Lol



I was 25 when you were born kid.


----------



## dale

Olly Buckle said:


> I was 25 when you were born kid.



Respect for elders. You been through more than my stupid ass. You sir...are an example of something I haven't achieved yet.


----------



## escorial

drunk selfie....

[video=youtube_share;lSAUe8QzwTQ]https://youtu.be/lSAUe8QzwTQ[/video]


----------



## NeenaDiHope




----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've got new glasses!


----------



## escorial

Cool look you got there man....


----------



## polaroidcaesar

I'm new here so I thought I'd post a little selfie :salut: Nice to meet everyone


----------



## bobo

Nice to meet you too - enjoy being here


----------



## LadyF




----------



## dither

The water looks a bit choppy there, what temps are you bathing in? brrr!


----------



## bucklethree

Winston said:


> For KellyAnne C:
> 
> View attachment 17361



What service did you get? Hair spa or hot oil perhaps?


----------



## LadyF

dither said:


> The water looks a bit choppy there, what temps are you bathing in? brrr!



It's summer at the Michigan lake...


----------



## Winston

bucklethree said:


> What service did you get? Hair spa or hot oil perhaps?



It's an Aluminum Beret.  The kind you find in a second-hand store.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Was playing around with the camera, sadly most of the blue dye's come out of my hair :'(

Trying to look normal^

More of a tough guy look cos why not^


----------



## dither

Why not indeed.


----------



## escorial

I would like to haunt the library when I'm brown bread


----------



## bobo

As you'll probably know: You can only haunt places, where you actually has been !!!!




:welcome:


----------



## Rick Keeble

I'll play along!


----------



## Sebald

Ah, cute Esc.


----------



## sas

Rick....kapow, wow.  Too bad I could be your mother. Rats.


----------



## bobo

You know, sas - we recently got a new president here in France.
His wife is 25 years older than him, and I don't think she had money when marrying him, she was a school teacher.
I seems - maybe - he's a little bit different, and also maybe, he'll set a new trend ??


----------



## sas

bobo,  

Actually, I've been telling that story about your Prime Minister all week. It is delicious. I read she is 24 years older (he is 39, she is 63). She was his teacher when he was 17 years old! Only the French could elect someone with this background. Vive La France! I am only 12 years older than my partner. He was 28 & I was 40 when we met. I always tell people I raised the man I wanted. Not far from the truth of it, either. I had to housebreak him. Looks like your Prime Minister's wife did an excellent job with her child, too.


----------



## bobo

63 ??
he-he, some say she's lying about her age, and she really is 10 years older than that.
Rising a young man ?? - like raising a dog ?? 
- cannot they raise themselves ??


----------



## sas

bobo,

Well, I am glad I started early raising mine to be nice to the elderly. Hope she did, too.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

It's been a while, but I haven't really changed that much.  I recently got back into airsoft, though, so here's a cringey picture of me trying to look cool in the loadout I wore to the most recent game:




And a picture of the whole team after an exhausting 24 hours of hot, sweaty airsoft fun:




I used to show up as the Reporter, but I guess something in me broke, haha.


----------



## Pluralized

View attachment 18919
Do my eyes look tired?


----------



## escorial

Passport photo plu


----------



## bobo

It is summer, it is sun - and it is Sunday ...


----------



## sas

Lovely, just lovely, bobo


----------



## LadyF




----------



## SueC




----------



## Smith

^Welcome to the forums, Sue.


----------



## Pluralized

View attachment 19005

Been running a lot lately. Feeling myself again after two years back in Colorado.


----------



## escorial

Are you Leonard in The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Smith

I think he's Clark Kent, honestly.


----------



## SilverMoon

Sometimes a* Sharpie *is just a *Sharpie*​


----------



## Sebald

Is that you, Silver? Your identity seems quite complex.


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *Sebald*
> 
> Is that you, Silver? Your identity seems quite complex.



I know! This is a picture of me trying to figure myself out.  As well, as Freud. "A Cigar is just a Cigar"?  Apparently, he had never been to Cuba...

View attachment 19220 

_*And then this!
*I have nothing against cross dressers but this might account for him blaming everything on Mommy.
_
 .....


----------



## Terry D

I think this is the 2nd selfie I've ever taken (the first was for my Amazon author's page).

Terrible, right? This was taken a 1:12 PM on Monday August 21st. That's the totally eclipsed sun over my right shoulder (through clouds)


Here's a tighter shot of the sun. What you are seeing is the corona.


----------



## sas

Terry D said:


> I think this is the 2nd selfie I've ever taken (the first was for my Amazon author's page).
> 
> Terrible, right? This was taken a 1:12 PM on Monday August 21st. That's the totally eclipsed sun over my right shoulder (through clouds)
> 
> View attachment 19409
> Here's a tighter shot of the sun. What you are seeing is the corona.
> 
> View attachment 19410





Obviously you did not get the warning that using one's phone camera on eclipse can ruin it.


----------



## Terry D

sas said:


> Obviously you did not get the warning that using one's phone camera on eclipse can ruin it.



With the cloud cover we were having it was in no danger. Just think about all the cell phone pictures you see where the sun is in the image. A short exposure to sunlight won't hurt the sensor. Anyway, this was during totality when you can even look at the sun with naked eyes. My Samsung appreciates your concern, however :black_eyed:


----------



## Smith

Did some modeling for my girlfriend who's a photographer. 

_snip_

She's very talented.


----------



## escorial

Prob see one of these when your work hits the public domain on a more robust scale....top pics


----------



## Smith

Totally with you on that one Esc. I told her how convenient it was that I could use these for getting my writing out there.


----------



## SilverMoon

_edit_


----------



## Nellie

Ah... remember those days.....

Still the Same
   ~Bob Seger


> And you're still the same
> I caught up with you yesterday
> Moving game to game
> No one standing in your way
> Turning on the charm
> Long enough to get you by
> You're still the same
> You still aim high​


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Cool, selfies!! Lemme join in!

Here are all the cosplay conventions I went to since I started three years ago. Ain't much, so forgive the low-cost cosplay lol. 






























And as a bonus, here is me and my little bro about to have a duel:




And as another bonus, here is me and my little bro chillin' with our tea:


----------



## SilverMoon

Nellie said:


> Ah... remember those days.....
> 
> Still the Same​ ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're still the same​
> I caught up with you yesterday​
> Moving game to game​
> No one standing in your way​
> Turning on the charm​
> Long enough to get you by​
> You're still the same​
> You still aim high​*LOL!*​
> ~Bob Seger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy, you never miss a beat! :love_heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheFuhrer02;213261[COLOR=#000000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]0]Cool, selfies!! Lemme join in!
> 
> Here are all the cosplay conventions I went to since I started three years ago. Ain't much, so forgive the low-cost cosplay lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as a bonus, here is me and my little bro about to have a duel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as another bonus, here is me and my little bro chillin' with our tea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waay Cool, Fuhrer! Was hoping someone would pop in with a pic or two. You are so creative and they all rock! However, this one scares the hell out of me. So, you really accomplished your goal._Shivers._...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made up for it, here. Too cute! I call my brother li'l bro, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your everyday conventional convention. And that's a damn good thing in my book! :spidey:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pluralized

Ah, actual passport pic. 
*ETR*


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Reminds me of Sean William Scott lol


----------



## SilverMoon

My "Annie Hall" days. Taken in Central Park by photographer friend.


----------



## midnightpoet

SilverMoon said:


> My "Annie Hall" days. Taken in Central Park by photographer friend.



Cue "Feeling Groovy" (59th street bridge song Simon & Garfunkel)

I can picture you swinging on a lamp post (didn't Mary Tyler Moore do that?)


----------



## Smith

_snipped_


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I never post pictures of myself, not even on my books, because I'm so damned ugly that ten seconds after you see my picture, the phone rings and a voice whispers "You're gonna die in seven days..."


----------



## RhythmOvPain

First selfie in ages...


----------



## H.Brown

the most recent one I have.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

New.


----------



## bobo

You look beautiful and nice 
- not you RhythmOvPain  - you look like you could use a rendez-vous with a hairdresser 

But Hannah Brown - the sweet girl !!


----------



## H.Brown

bobo said:


> You look beautiful and nice
> - not you RhythmOvPain  - you look like you could use a rendez-vous with a hairdresser
> 
> But Hannah Brown - the sweet girl !!



Thanks Bobo.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;6AMXmBpeT3w]https://youtu.be/6AMXmBpeT3w[/video]

I feel like I'm breaking the law. >>


----------



## dither

Judas Priest wasn't it?


----------



## dither

bobo said:


> You look beautiful and nice
> - not you RhythmOvPain  - you look like you could use a rendez-vous with a hairdresser
> 
> But Hannah Brown - the sweet girl !!




I had hair like that a lifetime ago.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Having a good day...

  

A visit to the dentist


----------



## SueC

I like the idea of posting a selfie, since so few of us post pictures of what we really look like. I guess I am not too creative, but here's my selfie


----------



## RhythmOvPain

SueC said:


> I like the idea of posting a selfie, since so few of us post pictures of what we really look like. I guess I am not too creative, but here's my selfie
> 
> View attachment 21268



You seem to be the type incapable of taking a bad photo.


----------



## Plasticweld

Working this weekend with my daughter.


----------



## AwkwardWriter

Dave Watson said:


> View attachment 5441




You certainly look like a Dave. That was meant to be a compliment.  XD


----------



## SueC

Rhythm, you are too kind! but thanks


----------



## senecaone

I'll put mine up on my avatar, when I get a few minutes. first I have to find the right picture, then I have to format it, then I have to upload it. One day soon.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## escorial

Av to get a shirt like that...


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## dither

I wouldn't have minded giving you a game R.o.P.
Maybe in another life.


----------



## escorial

I feel ok


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

escorial said:


> View attachment 22014
> I feel ok





You kinda look like Mads, Esc.


----------



## aj47

... why I have the new avvie


----------



## TuesdayEve

Waiting for car repairs


----------



## TuesdayEve

It’s nice to see the faces... makes it more friendly and 
increases the familiar.


----------



## escorial

Yeah... it's small world an getting lickler dude


----------



## H.Brown

Crowley K. Jarvis;21648;80 said:
			
		

> View attachment 22015
> 
> You kinda look like Mads, Esc.



Told you was the celeb Esc hahaha see others agree.


----------



## escorial

Why do all goldfish keep saying BoB...


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> Why do all goldfish keep saying BoB...


Dunno why.


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Why do all goldfish keep saying BoB...


Because they can't say 'shilling' ?


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> Because they can't say 'shilling' ?


So many words bring connections to mind, like shilling, shills, and Judas goats. Sorry, I'm off in another world


----------



## Plasticweld

Have you ever noticed that sometimes it is more important how you view yourself than what you truly look like?   Self imagine sometimes is more important than what the mirror or what the camera reveals. 

This is what I think I should look like... I had a beard many years ago...my wife hated it and told me I looked like Fidel Castro.  I used to have thick hair, no longer, its getting thin from old age.  I still have the sparkle in  my eyes...but man how did I get so old?


----------



## midnightpoet

I know I'm old, bald, and ugly - might as well embrace it. No, I'm not the dog - she's a lot cuter


----------



## escorial

cool pic


----------



## H.Brown

Funnily enough PW a lumberjack is exactly how I would have pictured you lol.


Plasticweld said:


> View attachment 22074
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that sometimes it is more important how you view yourself than what you truly look like?   Self imagine sometimes is more important than what the mirror or what the camera reveals.
> 
> This is what I think I should look like... I had a beard many years ago...my wife hated it and told me I looked like Fidel Castro.  I used to have thick hair, no longer, its getting thin from old age.  I still have the sparkle in  my eyes...but man how did I get so old?


----------



## Plasticweld

H.Brown said:


> Funnily enough PW a lumberjack is exactly how I would have pictured you lol.




The real me with just less hair :} than my cartoon buddy...  I do wear suspenders but only in the winter time.


----------



## sigmadog

Plasticweld said:


> The real me with just less hair :} than my cartoon buddy...  I do wear suspenders but only in the winter time.
> 
> View attachment 22077



Nice pic. 

I love my Stihl chainsaw. Had it twenty years and never a problem. I do need to get a new chain for it… I'm running out of tooth to sharpen, and I've got a few dead trees I need to take down this Summer. Splitting firewood is my cheap form of therapy with the bonus that it also keeps me warm in the winter. 

I've heard Husqvarna is a good brand as well.


----------



## sigmadog

Me and my buddies, Boris & Beorn. I'm the ugly one on the left.


----------



## Olly Buckle

midnightpoet said:


> I know I'm old, bald, and ugly - might as well embrace it. No, I'm not the dog - she's a lot cuter
> View attachment 22075



Nobody is beautiful any more at our age. They say by 50 you have the looks you deserve, I'd say friendly rather than ugly.


----------



## H.Brown

My most recent selfie.


----------



## escorial

WF should do a calendar with members selfies..you could be March on page 3


----------



## H.Brown

escorial said:


> WF should do a calendar with members selfies..you could be March on page 3



Hahaha what a laugh, nah I'd want to be november.


----------



## RhythmOvPain




----------



## H.Brown

RhythmOvPain said:


>


 your always looking angry and smoking Rhythm, you a secret action star hero?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

H.Brown said:


> your always looking angry and smoking Rhythm, you a secret action star hero?



My life is an RPG.


----------



## H.Brown

Sounds fun which one is it most like?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

H.Brown said:


> Sounds fun which one is it most like?


----------



## bobo

RhythmOvPain said:


>



How many selfies does one wish to exhibit --- even if being narcissistic ??


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I was gonna say some fly shit. I mulled over whether or not I'd do it.

I decided not to.

But I could have.

>>


----------



## joshybo

I haven’t posted a selfie on here in a while. I haven’t done much of anything on here in a while. Life has been rough recently, but I’m working on myself and hoping that things start to straighten out soon. So here’s a selfie, WF. Judge it as you will.


----------



## PiP

You look a lot different, Josh.  Dare I say it makes you look younger? I like the new look.


----------



## Olly Buckle

H.Brown said:


> your always looking angry and smoking Rhythm, you a secret action star hero?



Looking angry, that's fine if that's what you want, though most people look more attractive when they smile. Smoking, that's something else, on the minor scale it makes you smell foul and destroys your own sense of taste and smell, on the larger scale it kills you, in very uncool ways.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Feelin better than a month ago, but only 1/2 better, ha!


----------



## bobo

_Don't take another _*boring phone selfie*_ until you've seen this...
(the text isn't mine, but from the article here ).
__It's about a mini drone, flying up taking photos  __- the drone is smaller than a hand - and your portable phone 
Just thought you might wanna know - lolol_


----------



## Plasticweld

bobo said:


> _Don't take another _*boring phone selfie*_ until you've seen this...
> (the text isn't mine, but from the article here ).
> __It's about a mini drone, flying up taking photos  __- the drone is smaller than a hand - and your portable phone
> Just thought you might wanna know - lolol_



I feel left out as a old guy with a flip phone.  Interesting that they can make something like that and that it is so cheap.


----------



## bobo

Plasticweld said:


> I feel left out as a old guy with a flip phone.  Interesting that they can make something like that and that it is so cheap.


May be it's time to rejuvenate yourself ??
It can hover over you taking pictures while you're running - lolol

:joker:


----------



## TuesdayEve

Now theres a practical idea. I clicked your link bobo.
Wonderful shots for different reasons and I liked all
of them for different reasons.
If I had one, would I ever take my eyes off the screen?
Another addiction in the making. 
I would’nt mind borrowing one for a couple hours though.


----------



## bobo

TuesdayEve said:


> I would’nt mind borrowing one for a couple hours though.



Well, may be you could buy one ... and then return it after a week or so ;-)
Just a thought - lolol


----------



## Plasticweld

bobo said:


> May be it's time to rejuvenate yourself ??
> It can hover over you taking pictures while you're running - lolol
> 
> :joker:



I still use the flip phone because the are indestructible, can go three days without a charge and is cheap to own.   Plus us old guys like to hang on to nostalgia :}


----------



## bobo

Plasticweld said:


> I still use the flip phone because the are indestructible, can go three days without a charge and is cheap to own.   Plus us old guys like to hang on to nostalgia :}



Right - I even don't have a flip phone, I cling to my landline, ... which btw always's on answering machine - lolol
There's nothing like ...  silence


----------



## escorial

@77


----------



## Amnesiac




----------



## escorial

still the 70's


----------



## Smith

I was born just before 2000, so I'm afraid I don't have these cool sepia filters that was all the rage before the 80's.

EDIT: But, here's me from a house I was painting a few summers ago. Kinda' feels like yesterday.


----------



## escorial

a spot of painting before afternoon tea..I bet you ravished those cucumber sandwiches...so nice of you to help the groundsman..


----------



## Amnesiac




----------



## DennisP

Helping my daughter with her cat adoption program by playing Santa Claus at a pet store.


----------



## RWK

joshybo said:


> I haven’t posted a selfie on here in a while. I haven’t done much of anything on here in a while. Life has been rough recently, but I’m working on myself and hoping that things start to straighten out soon. So here’s a selfie, WF. Judge it as you will.
> 
> View attachment 22706



You're going to be a major villain in my next YGAT novel.

Possibly Spanish, or more likely French. An intellectual, former government official turned terrorist/fixer with an interests in amateur photography and popular anarchist art of the 30s, with particular emphasis on that of the Spanish Civil War. 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Olly Buckle

YGAT ? Free dictionary gives me 'Young gifted and talented', or 'Youth gun anti-violence task force.', neither seem likely.


----------



## RWK

Olly Buckle said:


> YGAT ? Free dictionary gives me 'Young gifted and talented', or 'Youth gun anti-violence task force.', neither seem likely.



A series I'm writing, three so far: Payload, Rolling Hunger, Floating Hunger. Just published FH around Christmas. Cutting edge zombie fiction at extremely reasonable rates (I get adverbs wholesale and pass the saving on to the reader).

The series is The Yard Gnome Action Team (YGAT Corporation), a silly name for serious books. A wise investment given the current pandemic and the liklihood of vaccines rushed into use without full testing.


----------



## Foxee

DennisP said:


> View attachment 25548
> Helping my daughter with her cat adoption program by playing Santa Claus at a pet store.


If this isn't your next Christmas card you've missed the boat. Actually, put it out there for a stock photo and get royalties. This one is gold!



RWK said:


> The series is The Yard Gnome Action Team (YGAT Corporation), a silly name for serious books.


Freaking brilliant. Love it.


----------



## Firemajic

Foxee said:


> If this isn't your next Christmas card you've missed the boat. Actually, put it out there for a stock photo and get royalties. This one is gold!
> .




I agree! You put me in the Christmas mood and I am a Grinch....  lovely pic!


----------



## Amnesiac




----------



## Foxee

Amnesiac said:


> View attachment 25561


I rename thee Flynn Rider. Smoulderer!


----------



## escorial

1980


----------



## escorial

1977 surfer...one an only board


----------



## Amnesiac

1990


----------



## Bruno Spatola

How's my duck face? 

Mama says I look like Eric Cartman if he lost a few pounds, but I say pish and waffle to these libellous remarks. She's lucky her lasagne is so damn good, as I'd easily be able to sway a High Court judge with my cherubic, cub-like innocence.


----------



## Hector

I'll show you my face the day my books have become best sellers. If you want to see what I look like, you know what to do!


----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## Lumiiberry

I don't know if I did it right, but here's me


----------



## Bloggsworth

River Rose said:


> View attachment 26304



Is that the cold shoulder or the other one?


----------



## Bloggsworth

Amnesiac said:


> View attachment 25528View attachment 25529



Had to go back a couple of pages, I'd forgotten what you looked like.


----------



## Gofa

I live down under
which is probably why 
Its upside down 
PS Family photo
Good likeness


----------



## River Rose




----------



## River Rose




----------



## aj47

This is from work.  We were told to have a neutral background and neutral expression.


----------



## indianroads

Ok - I have three pictures (Foxee wanted to see my motorcycles). I'm posting these as links, hopefully they'll show up in separate windows.

Two Bikes 

Bike with custom clutch cover (image taken from my first novel on Amazon) 

Bike with custom paint, with wife (Mady) with her Featherweight sewing machine with matching paint.


----------



## Foxee

Gorgeous bikes! I do have a question...what came first, the sewing machine's paint job or the bike's? Great to see you and your wife. She is one cool biker lady!


----------



## indianroads

Foxee said:


> Gorgeous bikes! I do have a question...what came first, the sewing machine's paint job or the bike's? Great to see you and your wife. She is one cool biker lady!



I got my bike painted first, but she liked the color and had her Featherweight painted to match. My bike took maybe three weeks for the paint and pin-striping, her machine took longer (she has pin-striping on it too) because the painter took it so sewing shows (there actually is such a thing) to show off his work.

Which page of this thread has your picture? I tried looking, but 2000 pages... oy!


----------



## Foxee

indianroads said:


> Which page of this thread has your picture? I tried looking, but 2000 pages... oy!


I, unfortunately, take the world's worst pics so I avoid cameras. However, my face is currently on Flashes. (scary)


----------



## JBF

Foxee said:


> I, unfortunately, take the world's worst pics so I avoid cameras. However, my face is currently on Flashes. (scary)




Opposite side of the coin for me.  I take great pictures, but my face has been known to destroy cameras.


----------



## sigmadog

Me and Hudson considering the implications of a world gone stark-raving mad… and cookies.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs

escorial said:


> 1980
> View attachment 25562



'I see dead things'


----------



## Riptide

Might as well do a little bragging. Did a 16 mile ruck with a 25lbs pack in the toasty Iraqi morning. Made it within the time limit so I got a little medal. That smile is pure euphoric bliss of finally finishing, even when knowing my entire body would make me suffer for having put it through all that without proper training.


----------



## Darkkin

One of the best things in the world...Potato Cat hug.


----------



## Gofa

Looking in pics and found both taken on same day recently



B

no idea on the sideways but alcohol could have been involved


----------



## SueC




----------



## River Rose

Sue,,,u are so beautiful


----------



## Phil Istine

*Dick Turpin*​


----------



## SueC

River Rose said:


> Sue,,,u are so beautiful



Oh no! But thanks. I'm really not - got wrinkles and freckles - ugh. I had straightened my hair and it changes my appearance dramatically so I took a selfie. You are sweet to say that - I wish I knew what more members looked like - including you!!


----------



## Phil Istine

SueC said:


> Oh no! But thanks. I'm really not - got wrinkles and freckles - ugh. I had straightened my hair and it changes my appearance dramatically so I took a selfie. You are sweet to say that - I wish I knew what more members looked like - including you!!



Scroll up a few posts and RR is revealed.


----------



## Foxee

Gofa said:


> View attachment 26611B
> 
> no idea on the sideways but alcohol could have been involved


You look like Gandalf after a shave, haircut, and a few too many drinks?


SueC said:


> Oh no! But thanks. I'm really not


No use arguing, we have the evidence!


Phil Istine said:


> Scroll up a few posts and RR is revealed.


Ha, exactly what I always thought you looked like. Some people are just born without that lower half of the face, I suppose!


----------



## Phil Istine

Foxee said:


> Ha, exactly what I always thought you looked like. Some people are just born without that lower half of the face, I suppose!



It's like _that_ scene from _Alien_.
By tomorrow there will be masks trying to burst through my belly.


----------



## Foxee

Phil Istine said:


> It's like _that_ scene from _Alien_.
> By tomorrow there will be masks trying to burst through my belly.


I've just realized that I didn't want to know where masks came from.


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> Oh no! But thanks. I'm really not - got wrinkles and freckles - ugh. I had straightened my hair and it changes my appearance dramatically so I took a selfie. You are sweet to say that - I wish I knew what more members looked like - including you!!



Go back a page or so and there are a few pics of me


----------



## SueC

River Rose said:


> Go back a page or so and there are a few pics of me



You are adorable! You look so free and pretty, like you are enjoying life to the fullest.


----------



## Olly Buckle

SueC said:


> Oh no! But thanks. I'm really not - got wrinkles and freckles - ugh. I had straightened my hair and it changes my appearance dramatically so I took a selfie. You are sweet to say that - I wish I knew what more members looked like - including you!!


You are not the beholder, you get no say in this, besides wrinkles and freckles are purely superficial. 

When I was ten and got my first passport my dad put 'Freckles' for 'Distinguishing features, burn scar from knee to shoulder not mentioned.


----------



## SueC

Olly Buckle said:


> You are not the beholder, you get no say in this, besides wrinkles and freckles are purely superficial.
> 
> When I was ten and got my first passport my dad put 'Freckles' for 'Distinguishing features, burn scar from knee to shoulder not mentioned.



Maybe dad thought as you aged, your burn scar would grow to be unnoticeable, or maybe he didn't want YOU to think it was important enough to mention, that you were so special with just your freckles that the burn was not really you. It sounds horrible, though, at ten. And not to be picky, but I behold plenty when I look in the mirror. I've also developed bumps on my nose from wearing the mask so much, which seem to not want to go away. Be glad the pic is not a close up! LOL.


----------



## indianroads

Me doing a magazine photo op for Karate Illustrated back in... late 80's I think.


----------



## SueC

Very cool.


----------



## MooreMom523




----------



## Mark Twain't

22 years ago





11 years ago





3 years ago


----------



## Olly Buckle

SueC said:


> Maybe dad thought as you aged, your burn scar would grow to be unnoticeable,


Don't think there is much chance of that, 76 years later and everybody yesterday, from the first ambulance person to the last doctor, asked what it was


----------



## TuesdayEve

28 and 66
I’m far more younger now


----------



## MooreMom523

TuesdayEve said:


> View attachment 27071
> 
> View attachment 27072
> 
> 28 and 66
> I’m far more younger now


This is random but I really love your glasses.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Thanks MooreMom, I love your avatar. I wish I had more of those moments. Also, there are two actresses you remind of....you could be a sister or cousin. Macha Grenon is Canadian and Megan Gallahger.


----------



## Riptide

Here's a true to God bathroom selfie. Dont take too many of these bad boys.


----------



## Wren9244

I'm a newbie around here, but I'll join in!


----------



## Darkkin

Potato Cat hug...


----------



## indianroads

Potato Cat has a fan club.


----------



## Mark Twain't

This came up as a memory this morning from 3 years ago.


----------

